# Doctors are coming out in droves saying hydroxychloroquine works



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
					

Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.




					www.bizpacreview.com
				







Democrats get
Triggered


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...






Everyone knew that the opposition to Hydroxychloroquine was motivated by Hatred of Trump and had nothing to do with science.  Although the Fact that no one was going to make money from selling a cheap pill didn't help either.

Tremendous World Leaders like the Salvadorian President Bukele agreed with Trump.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 28, 2020)

Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Even black doctors can’t hold their nose to democrats.. this woman saved 100% of her patients with hydroxychloroquine


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Dekster said:


> Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.


I haven’t seen it used in months. We’ve moved on to things with far better data.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Even black doctors can’t hold their nose to democrats.. this woman saved 100% of her patients with hydroxychloroquine




I wonder what Biden would do if his beloved son came down with a case of the Covids?

Would he agree to have the Trump Treatment administered to save the boy's life?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.
> ...




are you calling her a liar?


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.
> ...




So the fact that World Leaders - including our closest allies- are using it means nothing to you?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Even black doctors can’t hold their nose to democrats.. this woman saved 100% of her patients with hydroxychloroquine
> ...


Trump discovery is outstanding


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Everyone knew that the opposition to Hydroxychloroquine was motivated by Hatred of Trump and had nothing to do with science.  Although the Fact that no one was going to make money from selling a cheap pill didn't help either.
> 
> Tremendous World Leaders like the Salvadorian President Bukele agreed with Trump.


It's not just hatred of Trump.

The Left is also motivated by the Hatred of their fellow man.

The Left Hates this Great Nation and will ALWAYS opt for a sick America in decline.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



No idea who she is or what she’s doing. I only know what the data shows, which in medicine is the only thing that should count.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.
> ...


LIAR!!!


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




If I were the pharma exec, I'd be looking to change the brand name for Plaquenil to Trumpacillin.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



The data for hydroxychloroquine shows its a tremendous drug, its 60 year history shows its as safe as mother's milk and almost as cheap.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


She’s one of America’s front line doctors who treated 350 Covid patients with hydroxyC, If you watch the video there’s 20 other Frontline doctors 100% of their patients were cured because of the drug Trump discovered


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> No idea who she is or what she’s doing. I only know what the data shows, which in medicine is the only thing that should count.


And, just what exactly do YOU think the data shows?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > No idea who she is or what she’s doing. I only know what the data shows, which in medicine is the only thing that should count.
> ...


I guess he’s smarter than Americans front line doctors


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.
> ...



Poor butt hurt baby.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > No idea who she is or what she’s doing. I only know what the data shows, which in medicine is the only thing that should count.
> ...




The data shows that people being cured and given hope really hurts Sleepy Joe's chances.   The D's are doing their best to create an atmosphere of despair, which they feel will help the VP's  chances against Trump.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > No idea who she is or what she’s doing. I only know what the data shows, which in medicine is the only thing that should count.
> ...




Anything orange man like,  bad.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

I hope this is a trump Campaign commercial


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knew that the opposition to Hydroxychloroquine was motivated by Hatred of Trump and had nothing to do with science.  Although the Fact that no one was going to make money from selling a cheap pill didn't help either.
> ...


It may help when you are on a ventilator but not before they say now. Try and keep up


----------



## JLW (Jul 28, 2020)

For the dumbasses believing what this "doctor" Stella Immanuel has to say about hydroxychloroquine here is what else she believes:


"Before Trump and his supporters embrace Immanuel’s medical expertise, though, they should consider other medical claims Immanuel has made—including those about alien DNA and the physical effects of having sex with witches and demons in your dreams.

Immanuel, a pediatrician and a religious minister, has a history of making bizarre claims about medical topics and other issues. She has often claimed that gynecological problems like cysts and endometriosis are in fact caused by people having sex in their dreams with demons and witches.

She alleges alien DNA is currently used in medical treatments, and that scientists are cooking up a vaccine to prevent people from being religious. And, despite appearing in Washington, D.C. to lobby Congress on Monday, she has said that the government is run in part not by humans but by “reptilians” and other aliens."










						Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick
					

The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




Now I know Trump can lead his supporters like poodles on a leash and  they will bark when he says bark, but for heaven's sake  use at least a scintilla of that so-called brain of yours for once and look at who your listening to.

Trump himself just had to delete a bunch of false claims he made.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/28/trump-coronavirus-misinformation-twitter/
		


That you mindless minions take Trump's words seriously are just mind boggling and pathetic.


----------



## Hellokitty (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Data can be easily manipulated and interpreted with bias.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > No idea who she is or what she’s doing. I only know what the data shows, which in medicine is the only thing that should count.
> ...


More efficacy from alternative therapies.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.
> ...


better than 100%?  wow, there you go folks. this fk has a pill that does better than 100%.  science.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


like I said,,
if you didnt lie you would have nothing to say,,,


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I guess he’s smarter than Americans front line doctors


Nah ...

He's just parroting what the Fake News MSM tells him to think ....


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Hellokitty said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Which is why results need to be replicated by other groups.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

They are banning this black woman's voice on Twitter ,, 

next time you call republicans racist.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Nope
That's a lie.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


No, they aren't.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


Some people will believe anything.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> They are banning this black woman's voice on Twitter ,,
> 
> next time you call republicans racist.
> View attachment 368236


It isn't racist to apply the rules evenly.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


To late. You guys are already calling front line docs liars lol haha I mean if that’s not a trigger I don’t know what is


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, we aren't.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


LOL

Yeah, you go with that nutcase...









						Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick
					

The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




I'll go with an informed doctor...









						Fauci on ‘Good Morning America’ responds to Trump tweetstorm: ‘I have not been misleading the American public’
					

"I have not been misleading the American public under any circumstances," the nation's leading expert of infectious diseases said Tuesday.




					www.cleveland.com


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Nope
> That's a lie.


It's crazy just how uninformed those who follow the Fake News MSM are ....


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, you go with that nutcase...
> 
> ...


LMAO @ the Daily Beast ...

You keep parroting the Fake News MSM ....

We ALL understand Leftist ARE NOT capable of independent thought !!!

SMH @ all crazy shit Leftist believe .....


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


So you can’t win the argument.. do you know what her fav color is? Lol


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> No, they aren't.


D-E-N-I-A-L


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> To late. You guys are already calling front line docs liars lol haha I mean if that’s not a trigger I don’t know what is


These Leftist Extremist DO NOT live in Reality.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > No, they aren't.
> ...


A for spelling.

How nice for you.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Actually, you have it half assed backwards.    The Trump Treatment is a lot more effective in the early stages of the illness.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

I always trust docs that aren’t getting paid by anyone in the DNC LOL


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



Her sermons are publicly available.

You guys should be embarrassed.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


The actual studies continue to contradict breightbart's desire to have the orange turd be correct for once.








						Another study finds hydroxychloroquine does not help Covid-19 patients | CNN
					

More evidence is emerging to underscore that the anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine does not help Covid-19 patients.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The FDA says you're a tool...



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/15/hydroxychloroquine-authorization-revoked-coronavirus/?itid=lk_inline_manual_11


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ok stick to the argument.. or can you? Lol


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> The actual studies continue to contradict breightbart's desire to have the orange turd be correct for once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CNN ....   

LMAO @ how gullible Leftist are and all the stupid shit they believe ....


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


FDA 98% donated to democrats in 2016-18


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess he’s smarter than Americans front line doctors
> ...




100 percent bubbleboy.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


The argument is you’re glomming onto a fringe doctor without having any idea who she is.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Did you read the daily beast article about her or are you afraid of leaving your bubble?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


not from you,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Ok how does that disprove her 350 patients that recovered because of trumps miracle drug? Stick to the argument if you want to talk to her personal life go start another thread


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> 100 percent bubbleboy.


All Leftist are .....


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...




There are scores of doctors reproducing these results.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


She's a quack whose webpage was taken down ... *today*...



			https://web.archive.org/web/20200728132928/https://health.usnews.com/doctors/stella-immanuel-586768


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Its not just her there were dozens of other doctors front line doctors that spoke to trumps miracle drug.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Data like this ...?

​


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




The FDA's record is hardly perfect

Can't watch TV for more than 20 minutes before a lawyer is inviting me to sue if I took one FDA approved pharmaceutical or another


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The entirety of his argument 
Is orange man bad.

People like him are complicit in 10s of thousands  of needless deaths.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


name them?


A Houston doctor who praises hydroxychloroquine and says that face masks aren’t necessary to stop transmission of the highly contagious coronavirus has become a star on the right-wing internet, garnering tens of millions of views on Facebook on Monday alone. Donald Trump Jr. declared the video of Stella Immanuel a “must watch,” while Donald Trump himself retweeted the video.

Before Trump and his supporters embrace Immanuel’s medical expertise, though, they should consider other medical claims Immanuel has made—including those about alien DNA and the physical effects of having sex with witches and demons in your dreams. 

Immanuel, a pediatrician and a religious minister, has a history of making bizarre claims about medical topics and other issues. She has often claimed that gynecological problems like cysts and endometriosis are in fact caused by people having sex in their dreams with demons and witches.  








						Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick
					

The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


When she presents proof of it, we can talk. But I wouldn’t take the word of someone with such fringe views.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Data like this ...?
> 
> View attachment 368239​


From your link:

*Conclusions and relevance*
In this multi-hospital assessment, when controlling for COVID-19 risk factors, treatment with hydroxychloroquine alone and in combination with azithromycin was associated with reduction in COVID-19 associated mortality. Prospective trials are needed to examine this impact.



			DEFINE_ME
		


You really aren't very good at this are you?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Then why is this the doctor that Trump is promoting?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



I wouldn't even have her as my Dr.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Do you have a study of people that werent already on their deathbed with pre-existing conditions. Avg age 64 lol
Study was done in March lol
Do you have a comparative dosage?

This is what I have

350 patients Took Hydro! 100% survival rate..
your docs aren’t smart .. mine are


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ok and almost 100% of their patients survived Covid because of trumps miracle drug.. what exactly are you saying?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


This is the same exact post another Trump hating leftist posted. You guys are getting lazy.
The issue is hydroxychloroquine and it's provable efficacy,,,not whether some doctor believes in evil spirits and such. Your fear is showing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


She did, google keeps deleting it


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


She’s a pediatrician with no hospital privileges.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




The Tech giants promised that they would delete any info that didn't exactly concur with the Chinese-WHO findings.
They keep their promises pretty well.
Almost as well as they keep bubble people in the dark.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...











						The key to defeating COVID-19 already exists. We need to start using it | Opinion
					

Contrary to what you hear, there is clear-cut medical evidence for the efficacy of hydroxychloroquine.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...




See....that will all be taken care of if joe biden, China' choice, wins in November....these doctors will simply have their medical licenses pulled if they go against the democrat party....right now, the democrat party can't do anything about these guys.......but in the future, when the democrat party has power?   They will pay a price for going against democrat party "science."


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Are you referring to her little speech or actual data?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You idiots are why this country is so dysfunctional.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> They are banning this black woman's voice on Twitter ,,
> 
> next time you call republicans racist.
> View attachment 368236


LOLOL

Trump Junior is a black woman?? Who knew?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


youre projecting again,,,


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Before Cancel Culture cancels Newsweek for not toeing the line.

*The Key to Defeating COVID-19 Already Exists. We Need to Start Using It | Opinion*
*HARVEY A. RISCH, MD, PHD , PROFESSOR OF EPIDEMIOLOGY, YALE SCHOOL OF PUBLIC HEALTH*
ON 7/23/20 AT 7:00 AM EDT


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Says the people promoting a doctor who claims ovarian cysts are from demon sex and ridiculing anyone who points this out.

I wish that were sarcasm, but that’s what’s actually happening here.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > They are banning this black woman's voice on Twitter ,,
> ...


No  He fights for them


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


LOL

Oh? What part of her history did they get wrong?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...



In all respects they are The Anti-Actual-Science-Party
Other than Political Science 
Everything is funneled through the prism of Political Science.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so when you cant prove the message wrong you attack the messenger,,,,figures,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, but I know she believes women are having sex in their sleep with witches and demons.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Who cures everyone she touches
Why do you want people to die, just to hurt the orange man?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Says who?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



So don't
Don't take the medicine.
Your body, your choice for sure.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Well, her entire message relies on her credibility so it’s necessary to assess.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And biden likes when corn pop wipes down his leg when his hairs turn blond in the sun, and loves when kids sit on his lap, doesn’t want his family to live in the jungle.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


And the person behind Impeached Trump who's pushing hydroxychloroquine is one of Impeached Trump's top donors.









						Oracle billionaire Larry Ellison reportedly urged Trump to explore a malaria drug to treat the coronavirus
					

President Trump has touted the drug as a treatment for the coronavirus, despite the lack of peer-reviewed clinical data on the drug's effectiveness.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




You're a tool.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


no it doesnt,,and there are other opinions that match hers,,,


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...











						Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick
					

The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




Oh, she's a good 'un.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Quote them...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Data like this ...?
> ...


When the treatment is given before the cytokine storm starts attacking the body its success rate is above 91%.  So early detection and intervention are the key here...

Profolactic low dose usage by medical staff has reduced contraction rates in Dr's and other medical staff by 90%.  They think that the body is able to fight off the virus when its ability to over react is diminished.  Even those who are on Stelara and other immune system depresants are not having issues with fighting off this virus. The exact opposite of what the risk models were thinking would happen..


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Sure it does. She tells me she’s cured hundreds with hydroxychloroquine. Should I believe her?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


what about this doctor??









						The key to defeating COVID-19 already exists. We need to start using it | Opinion
					

Contrary to what you hear, there is clear-cut medical evidence for the efficacy of hydroxychloroquine.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The actual studies continue to contradict breightbart's desire to have the orange turd be correct for once.
> ...


This^ from a fool who's willing to believe breightbart.

Lol


colfax_m said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Definitely.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


LOL

It's far more perfect than Impeached Trump's record.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.
> ...


You saw it used firsthand?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


shes not the only one claiming that success,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


As he should he wants to save Americans,, democrats are slaughtering and sacrificing hundreds of blacks a week refusing federal help, we are letting Americans die of Covid because they won’t give them the proper therapeutics, WHO THE HELL WOULDNT DONATE TO TRUMP


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Record on what?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Is it at all weird that multiple swing states were just caught with fraudulent filings, that greatly exaggerated the numbers?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


And biden likes when corn pop
Whips down his blond hair on his leg in a pool and kids sit on his lap lol


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Don't assess it.
Never ever take the medicine.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


In the early days, but I can’t remember the last time I saw it used.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I can’t lefties that run social media keep deleting the quotes.. why?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



The better question is why don’t you ever assess anyone’s credibility? You should, otherwise you’ll keep looking like idiots by promoting fringe doctors like this.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Did it work?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They simply want and are complicit in 10's of thousands of needless deaths.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


there are 100's of other doctors making the same claim,,,why are you ignoring them???


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


There are now over 70 studies and the average succsess rates on early intervention are all above 90%.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Because that’s not how evidence based medicine works.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


you know they wont let facts get in the way of their political agenda,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Hard to know.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Therein lies the problem.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


WHAT!!!!

Thats exactly how it works,,,

you take the evidence of several studies/opinions and make a conclusion,,,

youre taking the evidence from a single source and ignoring all the others  and attacking the messenger,,,


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



You, and Faun should definitely not be hypocrites and take it then.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


All they have left is censorship and attacking the individual..  The Science and Data are very clear, when used early it has a very good outcome.  Once the body starts attacking itself the success rate drops to about 60% and other drugs like Remdesiver are excellent and get that number back up to around 80%.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



They are not bubble approved sources.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Exactly. It requires rigorous analysis.

What I do know, is that we aren’t really using it and our mortality rate is improving.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


This is a thread about a group of doctors that Trump was promoting that has done no such thing.

Standing in front of a microphone and claiming something worked is not evidence based medicine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


My thought is if there are no to minimal side effects then take it. But I am not a doctor. I have had COVID. Didn't need drugs to get rid of it. 

The real issue is that our country is fat and unhealthy and neither party is discussing it. Fattest country in the world. It is a shame. And what do we do? We close all the gyms but leave liquor stores open and now deliver food in multiple ways. So we get fatter and more unhealthy, which is what virus prey on.

Pretty stupid.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Dr's are using off lable and getting great results.. Only left wing echo chambers are screaming at the sky and ignoring the facts.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...



This woman has been completely debunked:



> The clip focused on the testimony of a woman named Stella Immanuel, who received a medical license in Texas in November, according to state records. Immanuel did not return a request for comment.
> 
> Immanuel says she previously worked as a doctor in Nigeria and also calls herself a “Deliverance Minister” who is “God’s battle axe and weapon of war.” She has given sermons attacking progressive values and promoting conspiracy theories including, in her words, “the gay agenda, secular humanism, Illuminati and the demonic new world order.” Another doctor shown in the video, a noted Trump supporter, called Immanuel a “warrior.”





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/28/trump-coronavirus-misinformation-twitter/


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You have stories like this, which are difficult to ignore.









						Doctors discover effective, life-saving treatment for Covid-19
					

As our nation battles a pandemic viral outbreak and suffers from the effects of the resulting national shutdown, the last two weeks have produced some very heartening developments.




					www.grandrapidsmn.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


We need to focus on what works.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


WAPO is a leftist rag. Sorry.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Data like this ...?
> ...


They didn't count patients that were being treated with HCQ if they died within 48 hours.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


standing in front of a mic are not the issue but why they are there is,,,and thats the evidence they have accumulated in their everyday treatment  using that medicine,,,


you never said what you thought about this doctors opinion,,,









						The key to defeating COVID-19 already exists. We need to start using it | Opinion
					

Contrary to what you hear, there is clear-cut medical evidence for the efficacy of hydroxychloroquine.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




They can't allow that to get out.
It could very well mean the end of the Dems.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


What works is getting the country healthy. Proactive not reactive. If we were healthier like say Japan, we would have fewer deaths and severe cases. No one wants to talk about that though. We are fat. Republicans, Independents, Democrats. F...A....T....!!!!!

Disgustingly so. If we cannot agree on that, colfax, we cannot agree on anything.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


They’re quite easy to ignore actually. Random doctors from their own little clinics make claims all the time that are not backed up the way they should be.  

That’s not how evidence based medicine works.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Um, you don't even have that. You have a quack claiming that.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Be safe
Please do not take anything not bubble approved.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Did you read his background? Very impressive. I do not believe he is lying.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Obviously we’d be better off healthier but if that’s not really going to address our current crisis in any meaningful way.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You have proof Google is deleting her proof?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Again ignoring the drugs limitations to bash Trump.  We know if the body is alreadt attacking itself the drug is limited on what it can do.  Good thing your not a doctor, you have idiot tatooed on your forehead..


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



While we as a country are overweight
Japan is a small homogenous society
Easier to be healthy.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> You have proof Google is deleting her proof?


Plenty of proof out there ....

But, none for the Willful Ignorant.









						Facebook, Google/YouTube, Twitter Censor Viral Video of Doctors' Capitol Hill Coronavirus Press Conference
					

Facebook removed a live video stream posted by Breitbart News earlier today, which at the time of removal was the top-performing Facebook post in the world, of a press conference in D.C. featuring frontline doctors speaking out against misinformation about COVID-19.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




Google promised that they would.
Do you not believe The Google either?


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2020)

Again, if used early hcq works, though a combination of hcq, azithromycin and zinc is, as Zelenko said "absolutely lethal to the virus." USMB search: 'hydroxychloroquine.'


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


This Dr Steven Smith is just some random community doctor. Same with this Dr Robin Armstrong and that random NY GP Dr. Vladimir Zelenko. What’s so impressive?


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

With all the poo-pooing of the Trump Treatment for Corona,  the libs would take it themselves if they were stricken with it.  Over in Europe, the beloved Eurotrash take it openly in spite of their liberal orthodoxy and hatred of Trump.

Just like the Liberal Antisemites took the polio shot, even though Salk was an Israelite.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


But could prevent future ones. Closing gyms while keeping liquor stores open and delivering cheap fatty foods to people stuck at home is a recipe for disaster. Do your research. Skinnier countries are faring much better than we are. Wonder why....?

Diabetes is mostly due to people being fat and diabetes significantly destroys one's ability to fight infections. Hence COVID-19 kills those people. No one talks about that. Get skinnier!!! Every pound counts. Why can we not start now?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


He went to Yale....pretty impressive.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Some truth to that -
Those doctors aren't slaves to the political left and can provide actual results.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The reason the USA is fat and unhealthy is that people don't have cheap access to health care for all.  Access to emergency rooms or free clinics is not the same thing as having a good GP, and a team of specialists, as needed who track your health, your care, and to get on your ass to make heathier choices.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Easier? Maybe? But our fatness is grotesque. Even in children.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> And biden likes when corn pop wipes down his leg when his hairs turn blond in the sun, and loves when kids sit on his lap, doesn’t want his family to live in the jungle.


^^^ The voice of the nutty right.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So call them liars and sue them.. what are you waiting for?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Lets do today’s work today. We are fighting a pandemic now. Don’t get ahead of yourself. The last thing we need is putting the overweight unhealthy people into gyms where the virus would have a very high rate of spread, and that’s even if we could get them to go.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



So did George W. Bush.  Not impressive at all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You fat loser. You don't need access to healthcare if you exercise and eat right. ZERO to do with healthcare. It is 99% diet. Please don't opine when I post. Your posts kill more brain cells than alcohol. Most people in the US have insurance and they are still fat.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Not just cured hundreds -- but claims a 100% success rate.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



They have an alcohol problem.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> With all the poo-pooing of the Trump Treatment for Corona,  the libs would take it themselves if they were stricken with it.  Over in Europe, the beloved Eurotrash take it openly in spite of their liberal orthodoxy and hatred of Trump.
> 
> Just like the Liberal Antisemites took the polio shot, even though Salk was an Israelite.




I will give Cofax and Fuan credit
I believe that they would kill themselves before acknowledging anything President Trump said was right.
I least I hope so.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


They can take walks, they can swim, they can eat healthier (less), they can curb alcohol intake. Your view is why nothing gets done. Kick the can....weak. 

Virus would not spread faster in a gym than at a grocery store. Stop it.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



so?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


whos forcing overweight unhealthy people into gyms???


----------



## Mindful (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Not that healthy after all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

Reason US is so terribly afflicted is because we are fat. Old and fat people are the ones dying from this. Few if any young and healthy (weight wise) people.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


thats the dumbest thing I've ever heard,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


No where in that crap I just read debunked what was reported by doctors.. try again


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You should read more of her posts. This doesn't even crack the top 10. She is an idiot.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


Fauci has been wrong on everything about this virus. No wonder you prove yourself a dumbass everyday.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So if they are lying how come they haven’t lost their license to practice health?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


I try to avoid it for obvious reasons


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > And biden likes when corn pop wipes down his leg when his hairs turn blond in the sun, and loves when kids sit on his lap, doesn’t want his family to live in the jungle.
> ...


No it’s actually the guy your voting for lol


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Wut? The only place these quotes exist is on Twitter and Facebook?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


In medicine, graduating medical school is barely the beginning of a career. If that’s all, then it’s not very impressive.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well google deleted any way to gain information,, kinda like book burning .. why?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The unhealthiest people are the impoverished who have the least access. There’s a serious correlation between unhealthy activity and lack of medical access.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


How many %wise in the US would have that sort of acumen and especially from Yale? Less than 1%...to me its very impressive. And he is not fat. 

If you're still fat in today's day and age then you deserve everything you get. You're better off smoking.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knew that the opposition to Hydroxychloroquine was motivated by Hatred of Trump and had nothing to do with science.  Although the Fact that no one was going to make money from selling a cheap pill didn't help either.
> ...



Interesting. The way I see it, much of the entitled, selfish, asshole behavior that makes headlines seems to be coming from Cult45.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Bullshit. Young black kids are the best athletes. Many if not most come from poor areas. You can eat healthy and cheaply. Beans are cheap for instance and very healthy. Lettuce and other vegetables are fairly cheap. I don't buy this because the wealthy and middle class are also fat.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


the irony of that statement is so sweet.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


once again you lie while ignoring overwhelming evidence of the topic at hand,,,

what do you think about what dr Risch published in the article I provided for you twice???


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




I laugh


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Interesting. The way I see it, much of the entitled, selfish, asshole behavior that makes headlines seems to be coming from Cult45.


Of course that's how you see things. Your reactionary mind can conceive of nothing else.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> No, we aren't.


can't make it up.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It takes a lot more than that to make a name in the medical community.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


There were also afraid that the pill would Rob them of the crisis they needed. In other words that it might have been effective.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Bingo....


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Interesting. *The way I see it, *much of the entitled, selfish, asshole behavior that makes headlines seems to be coming from Cult45.


Which is simply more evidence that you Leftist DO NOT live in reality.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You believe fringe conspiracy theories, so you’re judgement is horseshit.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Good thing you're not an English teacher. That aside, their figures don't pan out. aside from excluding deaths withing 48 hours, those receiving neither medicine were older than the other groups. The older the patient, the less likely they are to survive.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Curious, do you wear glasses?  do you know, can you wear glasses and a mask?  The answer is no.  Want to know why not?  ask and I will let you know.

Oh, and if the mouth is the dangerous point of the spread, why do they swab with a nine inch swab up into one's sinus?  Why not swab the inside of the mouth?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


To some. Given his educational background and experience I'd trust him. Do you have a medical degree?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


That’s your evidence? Young black athletes? You’re not being logical here. 

You really aren’t thinking about populations, but picking out subsets to justify your perspective.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Sounding impressive to you isn’t exactly the point.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


If all the poor are kidnapped by aliens we would still be fat. How is that?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


america doesnt have any poor people in it,,,


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.
> ...


What?  You mean doctors are letting people die instead of prescribing a drug only because the blob takes it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It is. I am the general public. Just because you're not impressed doesn't mean 99% of the population would not be. 

I bet 9/10 on this board would find these creds impressive. I believe him over you. 





__





						About Our Doctors – Smith Center
					






					www.smithcenternj.org
				




1985 A.B. – Duke University 
1989 M.D. – Yale University School of Medicine 


1989-1991 Internal Medicine Residency, University of Virginia, Charlottesville, VA

1992(Jan.-June) Internal Medicine Residency, St. Michael’s Medical Center, Newark, NJ

1992-1995 Medical Staff Fellow in Infectious Diseases, National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, Bethesda, MD

1995-1996 Post-Doc, Molecular Virology Section, Laboratory of Molecular Microbiology, National Institutes of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, Bethesda, MD

1996-1998 Research Scientist, Laboratory of Animal Models of AIDS, Aaron Diamond AIDS Research Center, Tuxedo and Manhattan, NY

1986       Part I of the National Board of Medical Examiners
1989       Part II of the National Board of Medical Examiners
1990       Part III of the National Board of Medical Examiners
1992       Board Certification Internal Medicine – 145346
1994       Board Certification Infectious Diseases – 145346
2004       Board Recertification Infectious Diseases – 145346 

Infectious Diseases Society of America
Infectious Diseases Society of New Jersey
Infectious Diseases Society of New York
American Society of Microbiology
American Association for the Advancement of Sciences 

Inventor, U.S. Patent number 6,541,003, Conditionally controlled attenuated HIV vaccine.
Inventor, U.S. Patent number 6,521,739, Complete genome sequence of a simian immunodeficiency virus from a red-capped mangabey


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Not like they do in India and China...for damn sure but their "poors" are thinner.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You have proof Google is deleting her proof?
> ...


LOLOL

Breitbart. 

Citing Tea Partiers, no less!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


In reality we all should taking it. Well not me. But those who have not had the virus. That is when it works best. "Blob"? Why are we discussing Jerry Nadler?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


they are skinny because they are poor,,what we consider poor in this country are just fat lazy people that refuse to provide for themselves,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Bingo


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...




In some states, Liberal Governors have outlawed the dispensing of hydroxychloroquine to Corona and suspected Corona patients.   Even though the Off Label use of drugs is a well known and generally legal practice.

So some doctors would like to prescribe the life saving Trump Treatment, but have been prohibited by the liberal officials.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> you calling her a liar?



Actually, I am calling her a nut.  









						Trump and Trump Jr. praise doctor who says diseases are caused by "evil deposits from the spirit husband" | Boing Boing
					

Trump and Junior are urging their social media followers to heed the Covid-19 advice of Dr. Stella Immanuel, a Houston pediatrician who has determined that many diseases are caused by sex with demo…




					boingboing.net
				





In sermons posted on YouTube and articles on her website, Immanuel claims that medical issues like endometriosis, cysts, infertility, and impotence are caused by sex with “spirit husbands” and “spirit wives”—a phenomenon Immanuel describes essentially as witches and demons having sex with people in a dreamworld.

“They are responsible for serious gynecological problems,” Immanuel said. “We call them all kinds of names—endometriosis, we call them molar pregnancies, we call them fibroids, we call them cysts, but most of them are evil deposits from the spirit husband,” Immanuel said of the medical issues in a 2013 sermon. “They are responsible for miscarriages, impotence—men that can’t get it up.”

Hey, wait, I think we've found Trump's New spokesperson on Corona.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Slobbers a trumptard. 

Oh? What was he wrong about?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


And yet society would be healthier as a whole.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


This just came out last night.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well that's not true. I googled that quack and found many articles about her.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You believe fringe conspiracy theories, so you’re judgement is horseshit.


And you double down on your irony.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is. I am the general public. Just because you're not impressed doesn't mean 99% of the population would not be.


Impressing the general public does not mean they’re impressing the medical community.

How’d that HIV vaccine work out?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They been saying it for months,  there was a doc in NYC, that used it as a therapeutic in March, he was actually taking it also before he started his shift.  Why are these docs still practicing medicine if they’re killing people?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> And yet society would be healthier as a whole.


still fat.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Google (joe biden quotes ) that’s who your voting for lol


----------



## wamose (Jul 28, 2020)

Hydroxychloroquine is a highly effective drug? How stupid does that make the entire Democrat party and the MSM look? Trump is right again. Winning.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That quack has been saying she cured 100% of her 350 COVID patients for months?

Proof...


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No.  Trump.  He’s the blob.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*Huh? I said she for months? Quote?*


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nah, if you can't produce them, I have no interest on hunting for them.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


A liberal looney doctor? Like yourself? Yes, you loons have already ruined millions of lives. Because you lost an election.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



By planetary standards, that’s true.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You have shown you have no interest in truth


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


‪
4 red states...


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Can you not follow a dialog?? Is your Russian-English translator not working again??

*jits617: *_This is what I have. 350 patients Took Hydro! 100% survival rate.._

*Faun: *_Um, you don't even have that. You have a quack claiming that._

*jits617: *_So if they are lying how come they haven’t lost their license to practice health?_​
So let's see your evidence that quack has been saying this for months....

... keep in mind, this group of doctors is sponsored by the TEA party and just created their website a week and a half ago. Even worse for them, they're hiding their identity of who's actually behind their website.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > It is. I am the general public. Just because you're not impressed doesn't mean 99% of the population would not be.
> ...


what about Dr Risch's article???


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

What truths? You haven't posted any.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Blah blah blah,, you know more than front line doctors, your for book buring, you post studies for 76 year olds with pre-existing conditions dying lol


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 28, 2020)

She's not just a doctor.
She's a BLACK doctor.
Is that why you're letting your Democrat racism rule?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Impressing the general public does not mean they’re impressing the medical community.
> 
> How’d that HIV vaccine work out?


not much standing with you.  you're here.  there's that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Just dozen of front line doc’s .. I know you think your smarter lol


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> She's not just a doctor.
> She's a BLACK doctor.
> Is that why you're letting your Democrat racism rule?


she's a black witch at that.  from the mouth's of demfks, kkkers.  who'd have thought?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


don't you know that kkk demofks are the smartest mthr fkers in the world?  come now!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


President Blob to you. still with the name calling.  what fking grade are you in?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


shhhhhhh


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Frontlinedoctors.... 









						Whois americasfrontlinedoctors.com
					

Whois Lookup for americasfrontlinedoctors.com




					www.whois.com
				




You're such a tool.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


i REFUSE TO BE SILENT IN HIS DISHONEST COMMENTS,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You already admitted you have no proof she's telling the truth.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


what do you think that means?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I do not believe that and neither do you.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > She's not just a doctor.
> ...


Oh? Who besides you racists mentioned her race?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


THE....so he is the only one? Abrams, who is fatter is not?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I applaud your efforts.  He's just a sensitive guy.  his pee pee gets all bent out of shape if one challenges him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > It is. I am the general public. Just because you're not impressed doesn't mean 99% of the population would not be.
> ...


It didn't but we have the disease under control. If people were healthier we would have COVID under control too. We are too fat.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


hly fk, how about Nadler?  that dude was a fking bowling ball.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Can you two take your lovers quarrel elsewhere?


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Everything he started with the mask.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Stfu stop stalking me


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It didn't but we have the disease under control. If people were healthier we would have COVID under control too. We are too fat.


BTW, I don't believe any numbers coming out today.  all bullshit.  nothing of value or logic.  if masks worked then the masks failed if the count went up.  there isn't any other way to look at it.  the compliance is by 90% of people.  fk, the stay at home participation was worse.   But yet, the numbers are rising with masks.  How can that even be logically?  start naming places people frequent where there have been reported outbreaks.  none.  zip, and the governors are still talking about stricter restrictions.  fk them and their administrations. Fake numbers all of them.  I say prove it.  BTW, if masks work why is it my glasses fog up when I wear one?  why do they stick a nine inch swab into one's head rather than a swab from the mouth?  anyone else curious?  just asking.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If your plan to fight COVID is get people to lose weight, your strategy sucks.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The data shows it and so does my personal experience.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't but we have the disease under control. If people were healthier we would have COVID under control too. We are too fat.
> ...


Masks are just there for optics. Disease is real. I had it. 

If I were fat and or had diabetes, I'd be dead.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


We would still be fat. We don't have truly "poor" people here in large numbers. All have access to running water and food. They choose to eat poorly. You scoff at my statement about black athletes but in football, track and basketball most are black, most are from "poor" areas and most are super healthy and athletic. That is from MY experience. 

You're just deflecting because you know I am right.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Sure, but we’d still be healthier. I scoff at your example because it’s so biased that it doesn’t deserve to be taken seriously. By focusing on athletes you’re making numerous mistakes. One, you’re selecting the healthiest of the population. Two, athletic ability does not mean the same thing as health. Three, this is not generalizable.

Youre not being logical.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOL

What about masks? Haven't you heard? Even Impeched Trmp flip-flopped on masks.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2020)

'We've moved onto things with far better data' such as what?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


FDA said they have a 2 day cure lol NOOOO WAY LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Bullshit. It shows that even being "poor" kids and adults can make healthy choices. Tuna, beans, vegetables are not that expensive. Neither is brown rice. You cannot refute my argument. NBA is 75% black. Black males make up 6% of US population. 99.9% are in fantastic shape. Were in HS, college and now pros. Same holds true for the NFL. So it is possible to remain healthy while being less fortunate. 

But you knew that and decided to play coy anyway.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. *The way I see it, *much of the entitled, selfish, asshole behavior that makes headlines seems to be coming from Cult45.
> ...



Independent. Is it _me_ not living in reality, or is it Cult45 members living under mass propaganda, therefore hypnosis? Hmm. That's a thinker...


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Your argument isn’t serious and you’re ignoring everything I’ve said about it. I’m not playing coy, you’re just not being logical.

You can’t draw conclusions of an entire population based on a sample of the most athletic people from that population.

Yes, you can make healthy choices. No, that does not guarantee good health.

Socioeconomic status is highly correlated with health. The poorer you are, the less healthy you tend to be and there is not one cause of that correlation but many.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


LIAR!!!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 28, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. The way I see it, much of the  entitled, selfish, asshole behavior that makes headlines seems to be coming from Cult45.
> ...



 I don't relate to entitled, selfish little rat people like I see in Cult45.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


SO HAS FAUCI,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Don’t be a snowflake.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Tend to be....don't have to be. Middle class and wealthy are fat too. Order fewer pizzas, fries and burgers. It is not overly difficult. But no one harps on that. Instead both parties harp on racism and $$$. Stupidly. Harp on health.

You still don't see the big picture. You're bitching about the leaky faucet and drafty windows while the whole foundation of the house is flawed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I can say the same for you.

Azog: We as a country are fat.

colfax: We would be less fat if we didn't have poor people 

Azog: And? We would still be way too fat.

colfax: You're ignoring my data.

Illogical.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how is calling you out for lying being a snowflake???

are you ever going to comment on Dr Risch's articl that makes you wrong on all accounts??


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


masks are to show off a power play.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He knows more than any doctor, financial expert and nutritionist. He has Google Search after all....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They do cover many ugly faces. There is that.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


God I wish people would just stop pretending they know what they’re talking about.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So now you don't believe me? Excellent. I had firsthand experience. You're discussing theory.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> God I wish people would just stop pretending they know what they’re talking about.


again, if masks work, why can't I wear my glasses while I have a mask on?

And why do they need to go nine inches into one's head with a swab, rather than from the mouth you're covering?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I see. Your problem is you’re not really following the conversation.

For one, you’ve submitted obesity as the only marker of health. That’s not logical. Two, you seem incredulous by saying that poor people are less healthy. Your basis for this is not data but the fact that some people grew up poor play in the NBA and some rich people are fat. That’s not logical.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What’s your experience that says masks are just for optics?

Go ahead.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > God I wish people would just stop pretending they know what they’re talking about.
> ...


Certain masks work but not regular cloth ones.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I don't relate to entitled, selfish little rat people like I see in Cult45.


But you do relate to the entitled, selfish little rat people in the political minority. That's enlightened.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Never said "ONLY" but it is one of the "PRIMARY" ones as it leads to diabetes. And we all agree that diabetes severely impacts the immune system. 

Not some. MOST are fat...regardless of economic standing. 

From 1999–2000 through 2017–2018, the prevalence of obesity increased from 30.5% to 42.4%, and the prevalence of severe obesity increased from 4.7% to 9.2%. ---- *You're saying we have more people now than 20 years ago? If so, give me that data.*

Obesity-related conditions include heart disease, stroke, type 2 diabetes and certain types of cancer that are some of the leading causes of *preventable, premature death*


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 28, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > I don't relate to entitled, selfish little rat people like I see in Cult45.
> ...



Nope.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



My doctor. Unless you have surgical masks...they are just for show.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> I see. Your problem is you’re not really following the conversation.
> 
> For one, you’ve submitted obesity as the only marker of health. That’s not logical. Two, you seem incredulous by saying that poor people are less healthy. Your basis for this is not data but the fact that some people grew up poor play in the NBA and some rich people are fat. That’s not logical.


well if his point was about obesity, where did he vary from that point?  you said he wasn't following the conversation, and yet you state the conversation as obesity.  you sir deviated from the conversation.  so it's you who can't follow a conversation.  how's that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


All poor people?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You never said it was only, however while I was speaking about overall health, you responded with statements of obesity, so that was the effect of your own statements.

Second, obesity is not the only factor, there’s lots of others including genetics and diet. Third, treatment of diabetes has tremendous effects in the other outcomes of diabetes and guess what that requires? Medical care that costs money.

So at the end of the day, nothing you’ve said contradicts the data that socioeconomic status is highly correlated with health


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You didn't answer my question. Rude. So I'll ask again.

From 1999–2000 through 2017–2018, the prevalence of obesity increased from 30.5% to 42.4%, and the prevalence of severe obesity increased from 4.7% to 9.2%. ---- *You're saying we have more poor people now than 20 years ago? If so, give me that data.*


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Trump has been doing what Fauci says. I still don't wear a mask.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Parler Free Speech Social Network
					

Parler is an unbiased social media focused on real user experiences and engagement. Free expression without violence and no censorship. Parler never shares your personal data.




					share.par.pw
				



HERE IS THE VIDEO!


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Sounds like he may not have been basing that statement on best evidence.

For example:


			https://www.healthaffairs.org/doi/10.1377/hlthaff.2020.00818


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


To the bolded section, I never said anything of the sort.

Could you please try to follow a conversation?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...











						Cloth Masks Are Useless Against COVID-19
					

Lisa Brosseau, ScD: "What we’re seeing is a lot of magical thinking. A lot of wishful thinking. Cloth masks are wishful thinking."



					www.infectioncontroltoday.com
				




We can play link games all day.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So you admit that we are fat. While poorer people are fatter it doesn't mean we have an issue for ALL Americans. And we are getting fatter. This is why the virus is killing more here. Are you fat? Honest question


----------



## Hellokitty (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



What happened with the HC issue is TRUMP commented on it so liberals/MSM politicized it. The 1st uses/studies where positive and then a study out of nowhere came a study declaring HC as ineffective and dangerous, liberals/MSM/Fauci jumped on the coat tails of the study WITHOUT verifying/questioning or looking into the credentials of who put out the study. 
Fauci is a perfect example of data manipulation and bias. Fauci wants everything shut down, but throws out 1st pitch for baseball game...and now it's coming out players testing positive is skyrocketing. Why would Fauci participate in promoting BB when the safety measures went against everything he is asking of private business?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Its like watching mental midget wrestling.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


There is truth in what you say. What makes it worse is that we promote obesity now as part of the new attractiveness.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Thank you. colfax wants to deflect and not admit that this is the main problem with America's health.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Except my link shows that it works in practice. Links don’t work if you don’t read them.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


you mean like the link I gave you from Dr Risch proving you wrong on all accounts of the topic at hand???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


And mine shows its BS. Cloth masks are for optics? I still wear mine. But why would people care? I had the virus. Pretty stupid? Yes?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


he has you and me on ignore.  we beat his fugley ass. therefore, he didn't read your article, nor will he respond.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


he responded a few comments ago, so he doesnt have me on ignore,,at least 20 minutes ago,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Th


AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



This is so reductionist, it’s going to the point of near uselessness.

Of course a lot of people here are obese. interestingly enough, there’s no major difference in socioeconomic status and obesity among men, but there is some for women.





__





						Products - Data Briefs - Number  50 - December 2010
					

Obesity and Socioeconomic Status in Adults: United States, 2005–2008




					www.cdc.gov
				




Yes, the country is getting more obese. Yes, we’d be better off without so much obesity.

What’s your point?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I don’t have you on ignore, I just don’t have much to say to you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Th
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


My point is that this is the REAL issue of why COVID-19 is so deadly. And neither party is talking about it. Because neither party cares. You also don't care. I am glad I won this debate. Carry on.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


That was early on before the pandemic was spreading here like it is. Since then, he's been on board with masks. Whereas Impeached Trump held a rally about a month ago where he not only refused to wear a mask, he encouraged attendees to not wear one either. And that was when he _thought_ a million tickets were distributed to his event. And not surprisingly, about two weeks before a COVID outbreak in Tulsa.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Just answer the man's question. What is the big deal?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Its best that you stop then....


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Th
> ...



People have been talking about obesity for decades. 

You won a debate no one was having.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


he loses all his battles?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> God I wish people would just stop pretending they know what they’re talking about.


you truly love the word irony.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You won a debate no one was having.


I agree you're no one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Name the last time either Trump, Clinton or Biden talked about it....I'll patiently wait. Thanks.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


IDK but he is getting hammered here. He just admitted that people are fat regardless of socioeconomic status and is back pedaling. His exact question: "What's your point"?

You can lead a horse to water....


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


only because what I provided you proves you wrong,,,
that and that youre a liar most of the time,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I have no idea. So?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Again, you’ve substituted obesity as the sole measure of health.
Which you scolded me for pointing out...

BUT YOU KEEP DOING IT.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


All the mask does is stop large droplets from the wearer.. Airsolized droplets will penetrate any mask not designed to stop 0.5 microns in size.. (N95 masks are designed to do this and are fitted so there are no leaks around the mask.)

The mask only slows spread if the contact is intermittent.  If your in a room with someone who is active and creating airsolized particles the things are useless..

People have been lulled into a sense of safety that does not exist...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Damn Faun got cha there


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I am devastated,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOLOL

Impeched Trump, the putz who refused to wear a mask ... who's been attacking Fauci on social media ... has been listening to Fauci??

Seriously, it really wasn't necessary for you to demonstrate yet again how fucked in the head you are.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Ah, so that's why you say you have me on ignore. Thanks for the tacit confession.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So doctors have a press conference at Capitol Hill to say that the drug works and instead of investigating them to see if it works or not you just burn their words.. hmmm where has this happened before??


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...





progressive hunter said:


> only because what I provided you proves you wrong,,,
> that and that youre a liar most of the time,,,


The proof is in the well controlled clinical trials that demonstrated no effect, not cherry picked observational trials.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


COVID does not spread via aerosol under normal circumstances.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Why would Impeached Trump talk about obesity when he himself is obese? Seems he'd rather avoid discussing it.


----------



## munkle (Jul 28, 2020)

"July 25, 2020: 62 studies confirm the effectiveness of hydroxychloroquine.  Deafening silence of the Mainstream Medias, unacceptable mediation lockdown"









						HCQ for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 267 studies
					

HCQ for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 267 studies




					c19study.com
				




/end thread


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


what was cherry picked???

and those observations were hundreds if not thousands of cases being treated successfully,,,

thats called field trials and was the way things happened for thousands of yrs in medicine,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


So? He had just tested negative.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




so if you test negative you dont have to obey the rules???


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Cherry picking positive studies which have some questionable characteristics and are out of line with the best available data.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Putz, the purpose of wearing a mask is to prevent spreading it. If he's negative, he's not spreading it, mask or no mask. Despite that, he still wore one for most of the game, pulling it down on occasion, mostly to drink water.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I should not have to. But I do.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


prove it,,,

and what was cherry picked???
its an overall observation not cherry picked,, in some cases there was 100% success,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Because it is a critical issue killing our country.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so I dont have to wear a mask in public,,,got it,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Did he mention any of the negative trials in the article?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


you tell me,,,

as I said it was an overall observation,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


he's trying to tell you how to post.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


he can try,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You didn’t read the article, did you.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Y’all need to stop posting links that you don’t read. That’s all.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


it isnt about me,,so stop deflecting,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Why do you want me to comment on an article you didn’t even bother to read?


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...



Not by Hatred of Trump, sooner a fervent desire to exterminate humanity by Gate's killer 'vaccine'.
Therefore nothing another is welcome.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


when did I say I didnt read it???

I wanted your comment because of all the lies you were telling about the doctors in the OP because it proved you wrong and a liar,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


What lies? That lady Stella Immanuel is a little crazy.

It sure looks like you didn’t read the article because you don’t seem to have any knowledge of the information in it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


why are you singling her out and ignoring the rest of them including Dr risch???

youre doing that because it proves you wrong and a liar,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Then shouldn't Impeached Trump lead by example and shed some pounds?


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


And yet, he's still wearing a mask ... though he can't drink through it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


He never does.


----------



## munkle (Jul 28, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > *BIG LEAGUE WELLNESS*
> ...





progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I don't care if she does voodoo dances in her spare time and is a Jehovah's witness, if she cures her patients.  Like I said:

"July 25, 2020: 62 studies confirm the effectiveness of hydroxychloroquine.  Deafening silence of the Mainstream Medias, unacceptable mediation lockdown"









						HCQ for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 267 studies
					

HCQ for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 267 studies




					c19study.com
				




/end thread


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I’m not ignoring Dr Risch, I’ve responded why I don’t find his case compelling. You never read the article so I’m not sure what you’re looking for here.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


ignoring his case is not you "not finding it compelling", its you ignoring it,,,

what I think youre saying is all doctors should be ignored because they arent a clinical trial,,,
is that correct???


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...



Yep maybe she has cured hundreds with demon sperm.









						Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick
					

The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




Maybe Simone Gold the other doctor saved hundreds at a hospital she says she works at but left there over a year ago.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Let their patients speak up.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 28, 2020)

John T. Ford said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



Yep, I laugh my ass off at Breitbart they're just about as reliable.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



that article is about her professional life and pretty much discredits her.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Nope they didn't read the article she practices that kind of shit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I find it compelling.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


no, she's cured 350 patients using a known malaria drug.  100%.  and what?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I find it compelling.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


and she treated 350 patients with the malaria drug and cured 100% of them.  and that fking bothers you why?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


thanks,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how would you know anyone was her patient even if they said they were? you say fake shit just like now.  you're useless as a debater.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Y’all need to stop posting links that you don’t read. That’s all.


why do you think we didn't read it?


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 28, 2020)

*Update: Facebook Deletes the Video! – US Frontline Doctors Hold Presser in Washington DC to Dispel Misinformation on COVID-19 – Including Attacks on Life-Saving HCQ Treatments*










						UPDATE: Facebook Deletes the Video! - US Frontline Doctors Hold Presser in Washington DC to Dispel Misinformation on COVID-19 - Including Attacks on Life-Saving HCQ Treatments
					

UPDATE: Since posting this video below by frontline US doctors and after over 17 million views Facebook has cencored the video!! This video has been CENSORED by Facebook after +17million views. Also censored by YouTube. Big Tech thinks it knows better than licensed doctors and medical...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



28 Jul 2020 ~~ By Jim Hoft
*UPDATE:* Since posting this video below by frontline US doctors and after over 17 million views Facebook has censored the video!! 
Frontline doctors from across the US held a “White Coat Summit” on Monday in Washington DC to dispel the misinformation and myths surrounding the coronavirus.
The doctors are very concerned with the disinformation campaign being played out in the far left American media today.
From their website: “If Americans continue to let so-called experts and media personalities make their decisions, the great American experiment of a Constitutional Republic with Representative Democracy, will cease.”
Here is a list of the doctors speaking at the event today.


Comment:
Obviously the followers of the Progressive Marxist Socialist Communist ideology within the Tech industry along with the biased media will not allow Physicians to speak freely on Facebook. 
Disinformation spread by the biased Media and "Democrat" politicians are now trying to silencing the free speech of medical professionals that have dedecated their lives to medicine and the well being of people.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> It may help when you are on a ventilator but not before they say now. Try and keep up


you obviously didn't read the link in the OP.  and yet you comment. you are now a waste of everyone's time in this thread.  bye.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


prove she didnt,,,


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jul 28, 2020)

They've been doing this for the entire so-called pandemic, the difference now is that the tech forums, facebook, twitter, ect ect are all coordinating the censorship! Look, you folks had better be armed, because this November when it all collapses, you're on your own, and the democratic party mob is coming, and not for Trump, its never been about Trump, its about you!


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I need not prove a negative. I accept your surrender.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


how would you like him to prove her claims???

your question is just as dumb if not dumber,,,

I accept your surrender


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


why do you feel your link somehow trump's the OP link?  6000 vs 504.  not even fking close.  go eat some bat shit.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> and she treated 350 patients with the malaria drug and cured 100% of them.  and that fking bothers you why?


Anybody claiming 100% effectiveness of ANYTHING is a bullshit artist.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


are you saying she lied about her 350 patients?  prove it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

Imbecile, if she did as she claimed, there would be medical records. So yes, if it's true, it can be proven.

Are you ever not a mindlessly squawking parrot?

Ever??


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so you want us to get medical records of hundreds of people we dont know???

like I said your question was just dumb and a deflection,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You’re not treating anyone with COVID, so it’s not terribly relevant.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


My convalescent plasma is


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


In other words, you merely accept her outrageous claim simply because she said it and you like hearing it. You like the way it feelz. That's kind of how my kids felt about the tooth fairy when they were little. Thanks for unwittingly admitting you have the mind of a 6 year old.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Okay


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jul 28, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Update: Facebook Deletes the Video! – US Frontline Doctors Hold Presser in Washington DC to Dispel Misinformation on COVID-19 – Including Attacks on Life-Saving HCQ Treatments*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are a group of "doctors" who are backed by the Tea Party Patriots. One of them believes in Alien DNA and Demon sperm.
This is the example you'd like to hold up as an "expert"? LOL.
Good for Facebook and Twitter.









						Report: Texas doctor who went viral with unproven COVID-19 cure believes in 'demon sperm'
					

The Houston doctor who was part of a controversial viral video touting hydroxychloroquine as a "cure" for COVID-19 has said certain gynecological issues are caused by sexual encounters with demons in dreams, along with other dubious medical claims. The Daily Beast has published an extensive...




					cbsaustin.com


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


why are you so focused on her when there are hundreds of doctors making the same claim???


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


Your source is highly questionable









						Bizpac Review - Media Bias/Fact Check
					

RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading...




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				



.




> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), *publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes.* Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy.





*



			Overall, we rate Bizpac Review Right Biased based
		
Click to expand...

*


> on story selection and editorial position that almost always favor the right. *We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to use of poor sources, misleading loaded language and three failed fact checks.*



This is pure classic propaganda . I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume that you know what propaganda is. But just in case, it is filtered information that contains elements of truth but omits important information and viewpoints that undermine the message that the perpetrator wants to get across. If they were honest reporters that would have presented all sides of the issue such as this:









						'Hydroxychloroquine is useless': Doctors want drug for autoimmune patients, not COVID-19
					

Trump says he's taking hydroxychloroquine. If you ask your doctor for it, will you get it? Probably not. Why? See the side effects.



					www.usatoday.com
				







> The sense of most of my colleagues is that hydroxychloroquine is useless,” said Otto Yang, an infectious disease specialist at Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center in Santa Monica, California.





> Hydroxychloroquine works against all kinds of viruses in a test tube, including the flu, HIV, chikungunya and dengue, he said. But that effectiveness does not seem to translate to people – either to reduce illness or, in at least one flu trial, to prevent it.


Furthermore



> “In clinical trials against all of those, it completely failed. I don’t see any reason that it’s going to be different for this virus,” he said. “We need to move on.”
> 
> The decision to take any drug requires considering both the risks and benefits.  In this case, doctors said, using hydroxychloroquine to treat – or attempt to prevent illness – may be substantially worse than doing nothing.



And



> Hydroxychloroquine can cause dangerous heart rhythm abnormalities. On April 24, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration warned against its use outside a hospital setting or clinical trial: “Hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine have not been shown to be safe and effective for treating or preventing COVID-19.”



Why do you people push this dishonest crap?  Is it because you are a Trump ass kisser? Is it because you want people to resume their lives thinking that there is a cure? Is it because to have to be contrary and oppose anything that you perceive as other than conservative? Is it because you don't like being told to wear a mask and social distance your self? What the fuck is it??


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


so is your ability to make a rational argument,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


Lol front line doctors are lying lol ok .. can’t make this shit up


----------



## munkle (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Not just hundreds of doctors but dozens of studies, many of them peer reviewed.  So why are the anti-HCQ shills ignoring this?

Like I said: I don't care if she does voodoo dances in her spare time and is a Jehovah's witness, if she cures her patients.  

"July 25, 2020: 62 studies confirm the effectiveness of hydroxychloroquine.  Deafening silence of the Mainstream Medias, unacceptable mediation lockdown"









						HCQ for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 267 studies
					

HCQ for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 267 studies




					c19study.com


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 28, 2020)

Post all the other doctors spewing this quackery.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Is the video they removed the one with Stella Emmanuel?    She is a complete crackpot.    

Any medical doctor who claim female gynecological problems are caused by having dream sex with demons is not someone to listen to.  

Oh, and her recommendation for use of Hydroxychloroquine only works, according to her, when combined with faith in Jesus.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Update: Facebook Deletes the Video! – US Frontline Doctors Hold Presser in Washington DC to Dispel Misinformation on COVID-19 – Including Attacks on Life-Saving HCQ Treatments*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"frontlinedoctors" is a creation of the TEA party and didn't exist until about a week or two ago. And now their own website was taken down...

This is how it appeared just 2 hours ago ...



... this is how it appears now ...


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Is the video they removed the one with Stella Emmanuel?    She is a complete crackpot.
> 
> Any medical doctor who claim female gynecological problems are caused by having dream sex with demons is not someone to listen to.
> 
> Oh, and her recommendation for use of Hydroxychloroquine only works, according to her, when combined with faith in Jesus.


And she, and she alone, claims a 100% success rate. No study on the planet does that.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> And she, and she alone, claims a 100% success rate. No study on the planet does that.



I went looking around for data on her hospital.









						Coronavirus outbreak on edge of Navajo Nation overwhelms rural hospital
					

The hospital became overwhelmed and now sends all of its critically ill coronavirus patients to other facilities.




					abc13.com
				




In all, 22 people infected with the coronavirus were transferred from the detox center to Rehoboth McKinley Christian Hospital, the only acute care medical center for the general public within 110 miles 

"That's right when we overloaded," said hospital CEO David Conejo. "Now we've got too many patients, and too few (staff) to help."

Rehoboth's eight intensive care beds are full, and now it has to transfer all coronavirus patients with severe breathing problems away from the facility


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

americasfrontlinedoctors.com was created just 12 days ago to anonymous sources...









						Whois americasfrontlinedoctors.com
					

Whois Lookup for americasfrontlinedoctors.com




					www.whois.com
				




... and it's already been taken down after just one day of scrutiny...






						America's Frontline Doctors – Empowering patients and physicians with independent, evidence-based medicine.
					






					www.americasfrontlinedoctors.com
				




*Website Expired *


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> And she, and she alone, claims a 100% success rate. No study on the planet does that.



From her facebook page (screenshot)  she only treats people on an outpatient basis, and those patients don't have symptoms.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.
> ...


Who's we? Are you a doctor involved with treating Covid patients?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


what do you expect when the left attacks,,,

cancel culture in full swing,,,


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Really???  Where. Where are these peer reviewed studies that say the drug works on Covid?  

Covid is a virus. Malaria, the drug it was designed for, is a bacteria. Lupus, another drug it’s used to treat, is an autoimmune disorder.

Hydroxycloroquine has NEVER been used successfully in the treatment of ANY virus, and was tried on both SARS and MERS.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Is the video they removed the one with Stella Emmanuel?    She is a complete crackpot.
> ...


thats what some states are doing with testing,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

"droves"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Thank you for that well thought out and cogent rebuttal. As always you raise the bar on the  the level of intellectual discourse here . Now, where the fuck is your argument slick?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I would explain it to you but youve shown yourself to be to dumb to understand logic and common sense,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


it was my pleasure,,,just hope it helps,,,


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> "droves"


I know, right?

A liberal handful of quacks spitting into the wind. 

#ROTFLMBAO #LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Holy shit!! That is not what I said. !! I overestimated you when I assumed that you know what propaganda is. My bad!!


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And she, and she alone, claims a 100% success rate. No study on the planet does that.
> ...


That place is begging for an audit.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Her hospital only has 8 ICU beds.  How did she treat 350 patients.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


That's it slick? That's all ya got?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Update: Facebook Deletes the Video! – US Frontline Doctors Hold Presser in Washington DC to Dispel Misinformation on COVID-19 – Including Attacks on Life-Saving HCQ Treatments*
> ...



I wonder if those group of "doctors" now think it was a good idea to gather for a picture at the Supreme Court?
Everybody knows who they are and who sponsored them. I'd be in fear of my professional reputation.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


when did she say they were all ICU patients???


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Is the video they removed the one with Stella Emmanuel?    She is a complete crackpot.
> 
> Any medical doctor who claim female gynecological problems are caused by having dream sex with demons is not someone to listen to.
> 
> Oh, and her recommendation for use of Hydroxychloroquine only works, according to her, when combined with faith in Jesus.


I've had sex with a witch with no problems as far as I know. Didn't realize she was a witch at the time though


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Rehoboth's eight intensive care beds are full, and now it has to transfer all coronavirus patients with severe breathing problems away from the facility  

Thursday, May 21, 2020


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I thought she was just outpatient.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Here's a video of the good "doctor" not taken down ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No one on this side is attacking anyone or trying to silence anyone. We are trying to have a rational and honest discussion with all sides heard. However, that seems to be a foreign concept to those on the right who just want to push propaganda, if not outright lies .


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 28, 2020)

Always remember, when the Twitter medical staff or the YouTube medical staff tkes down the video they don't approve of and don't think you're smart enough to mke decisions on your own, you can probably find the heretical video over at Bitchute









						DR. STELLA IMMANUEL | THERE IS A CURE FOR COVID... HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE
					

Full Breitbart video at True Pundit: https://truepundit.com/watch-american-doctors-assemble-on-scotus-steps-to-drop-bomb-on-rigged-coronavirus-vaccines/  Follow Dr. Stella Immanuel on Twitter: https://twitter.com/stella_immanuel  America's Front…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Front line doctors are telling you it’s working lol


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Her hospital only has 8 ICU beds.  How did she treat 350 patients.
> ...


From facebook, she only treated outpatients.  Soliciting people with flu-like symptoms, before any serious symptoms.   

Those 350 patients could have had just had the flu.  And she counted them as successful coronavirus cases.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No one on this side is attacking anyone or trying to silence anyone.


YouTube and Titter disagree


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Excellent! So you honestly don't think there was political motivation behind the backlash against hydroxychloroquine?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


its been a constant attack on one crazy women and ignoring the hundreds of other doctors making the same claim,,,
not to mention big tech banning the video of the OP,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


could be,,,but we have hundreds of other doctors making the same claim,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Not from medical professionals. The media always dials it up to 11, but that’s the nature of cable news. Trump should not have been making such outlandish statements about hydroxychloroquine when he did, which prompted the backlash (which was proper in its basis but excessive in its application).

The CDC ended their prospective randomized trial early because of lack of effectiveness. That wasn’t political.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > From facebook, she only treated outpatients.  Soliciting people with flu-like symptoms, before any serious symptoms.
> ...


Well you're up shits creek, since the only one of those hundreds that was named (so they could be checked) came up snake eyes.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


your ignorance on the subject is something outside of my control,,,


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You seem to be another one, like the OP who does not understand the concept of propaganda and why it is dangerous and dishonest.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Well you're up shits creek, since the only one of those hundreds that was named (so they could be checked) came up snake eyes.
> ...


I peer reviewed (well i'm not really a peer, just a fact checker) the one doctor named, and as I said, it came up snake eyes.

Name some more doctors and i'll fact check them too.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 28, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...




Surely THe PMS/DSA Democrat Leftist will try to intimidate and DOX them.
Meanwhile I remember when Obama dressed up phoney doctors in lab coats and tried to pass them over as the real thing on the lawn of the White House.








						Obama Hands Out White Coats to Fake Doctors
					

…And then proceeds to talk to them like they were real doctors. “Nobody has more credibility with the American people on this issue [Health Care Reform] than you do,” Obama told h…




					rightrevelation.wordpress.com
				




​


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Turns out, she's a licensed pediatrician with a secondary specialty of emergency care.



			http://reg.tmb.state.tx.us/OnLineVerif/Phys_ReportVerif_new.asp


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...




Hmm...., did they transfer them to Nursing Homes for the elderly?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > "droves"
> ...


Follow the money here.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Here's where the address to her "practice" maps to...


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 28, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Is the video they removed the one with Stella Emmanuel?    She is a complete crackpot.
> ...




I doubt she was a Wiccan, more a shrewish haggish witch....


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turns out, she's a licensed pediatrician with a secondary specialty of emergency care.
> 
> 
> 
> http://reg.tmb.state.tx.us/OnLineVerif/Phys_ReportVerif_new.asp


Makes me think her 350 cured patients were all children.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


If it wasn't political then why did the CDC and the WHO give up  so quickly on their trials when a random walk through the internet yields many trials with positive results?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

I found video of Faun 





						Watch: White Protester Tells Dr. Stella Immanuel “I’m More Black Than You”
					

'You're betraying Black Lives Matter'




					www.infowars.com


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He has done everything Fauci told him to do. Including recommending the faed shutdown.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Because the CDC doesn’t do random walk through of the internet in order to draw its conclusion.

They had enrolled 470 patients and it was called at their 4th interim analysis.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



The problem with hydroxychloroquine is that it doesn't work.

The political motivation is from the right which continues to back trump.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

otto105 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Why are front line doctors saying it is?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

Update! Another example of the caliber of people pushing  hydroxychloroquine. 





__





						Nonreligious Questions
					

Whether you’ve been turned off by religion in the past or have a question about one of the world’s religions, check out what Patheos has to offer.




					www.patheos.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Attention


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Also, Why is it so important to Faun and Colvax than innocent people die needlessly?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why is it so important to you that people do not take this drug and live?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


so you dont support the 1st amendment,,,

and no ones proven it to be propaganda,,,in fact its been proven true many many times,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


So the patients are fake? Lol


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


because they are evil pricks that can only get their point across by lying,,,which is no point at all


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who knows?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



YOU made no argument at all and simply dismissed the mountain of evidence, facts and debunking he posted.

Classic emotional and fact free response and then you accuse PP of doing what you’re doing -failing to make a rational argument.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


this is a long debated and posted topic so if you dont know of any others its not my problem,,,

if I were you I would apply critical thinking and use google if they havent deleted or banned them you should be able to find what you search for,,
keep in mind google has moved anything deemed not to their likely well back on the search pages,,,


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I found video of Faun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you read about this crackpot, Dr. Stella Emmanuel??


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


this ladies and gentlemen is a perfect example of projecting,,,

thank you dragonlady for being here for us to laugh at,,,


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



That's a given - for sure 
But still - demanding that life saving measures by muted and removed from use by free thinking people - there is more to that than the simply Democrats are evil liars.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Why is it so important to you that people die from this?
What is your stake in this?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So she’s lying!? Huh


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I found video of Faun
> ...


Keep your racism down


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Update! Another example of the caliber of people pushing  hydroxychloroquine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you have a mirror handy?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Because they want their 15 minutes of fame and think Trump is more important than actual facts.

One of the doctors is a bona fide crackpot.   Another has not seen a patient since 2018, and has spent his time trading in Bitcoin.   Not sure about the others.    But none have the training and credibility of the experts at the CDC.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


LOL These frontlinedoctors...?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Corn pop rubs my legs lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh, so now you are following the democrat's playbook?    Can't say anything about people of color without being a racist?

Dr. Emmanuel believes that gynecological problems stem from having dream sex with demons.  She believes the governments of the world have been taken over by reptilians who disguise themselves as humans.   And she believes vaccines are dangerous because they contain alien DNA.

That is why I call her a crackpot.    And you want to take HER medical advice?


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Update! Another example of the caliber of people pushing  hydroxychloroquine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sums it up perfectly ... from your link ...

_* In short, Trump, the supposed leader of the free world, has abandoned science and is taking medical advice from a charlatan who claims disease is caused by having sex with demons, that alien DNA is being used in medical treatments, that scientists are creating a vaccine to stop people from being religious, and that the U.S. government is being run in part by lizard people.*_​


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


What does that have to do with her patients Improving because of the great drug Donald Trump discovered


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm brave enough not to take the ridiculous advice from a charlatan who thinks _"disease is caused by having sex with demons, that alien DNA is being used in medical treatments, that scientists are creating a vaccine to stop people from being religious, and that the U.S. government is being run in part by lizard people."_


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Because it's not the cure. And if imbeciles fool themselves into believing it is, they won't look for the actual cure.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Have you seen evidence they're real?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


_Have you?_


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Nonresponsive -
Once again  Why is it so important to Faun and Colvax than innocent people die needlessly ?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 28, 2020)

otto105 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Incorrect.

It has been proven safe and effective if used before patients enter a clinical setting.









						On the Treatment of Covid-19
					

A Covid-19 early treatment protocol.




					swprs.org
				




*". . . Additional notes*

The *early treatment* of patients as soon as the first typical symptoms appear and even without a PCR test is essential to prevent progression of the disease. Zinc, HCQ and quercetin may also be used *prophylactically* for people at high risk or high exposure (e.g. for health care workers).

In contrast, isolating infected high-risk patients at home and without early treatment until they develop serious respiratory problems, as often happened during lockdowns, may be detrimental.

The alleged or actual negative results with hydroxychloroquine in some studies were based on *delayed use* (intensive care patients), *excessive doses* (up to 2400mg per day),* manipulated data sets* (the Surgisphere scandal), or ignored _*contraindications*_ (e.g., favism or heart problems).

Early treatment based on the above protocol is intended to *avoid* hospitalization. If hospitalization nevertheless becomes necessary, experienced ICU doctors *recommend* avoiding invasive ventilation (intubation) whenever possible and using oxygen therapy (HFNC) instead.

It is conceivable that the above treatment protocol, which is simple, safe and inexpensive, could render more complex medications, vaccinations, and other measures largely obsolete.

*Background*

The fact that HCQ is effective against infections with SARS coronaviruses was already *established* in 2005 in the course of the SARS 1 epidemic. That zinc blocks the RNA replication of coronaviruses *was discovered* in 2010 by Ralph Baric, one of the world’s leading SARS virologists. That HCQ supports the cellular uptake of zinc *was discovered* in 2014 in the context of cancer research. That the flavonoid quercetin also supports the cellular uptake of zinc was *also discovered* in 2014.

*References

General*

EVMS Critical Care Covid-19 Management Protocol (Paul Marik, MD, June 2020)

*Zinc*

*Study*: Effect of Zinc Salts on Respiratory Syncytial Virus Replication (Suara & Crowe, AAC, 2004)
*Study*: Zinc Inhibits Coronavirus and Arterivirus RNA Polymerase Activity _In Vitro_ and Zinc Ionophores Block the Replication of These Viruses in Cell Culture (Velthuis et al, PLOS Path, 2010)
*Study*: Zinc for the common cold (Cochrane Systematic Review, 2013)
*Study*: Hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin plus zinc vs hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin alone: outcomes in hospitalized COVID-19 patients (Carlucci et al., MedRxiv, May 2020)
*Review*: Does zinc supplementation enhance the clinical efficacy of chloroquine/ hydroxychloroquine to win today’s battle against COVID-19? (Derwand & Scholz, MH, 2020)
*Review*: Zinc supplementation to improve treatment outcomes among children diagnosed with respiratory infections (WHO, Technical Report, 2011)
*Article*: Can Zinc Lozenges Help with Coronavirus Infections? (McGill University, March 2020)

*Hydroxychloroquine*

*Studies*: Overview of more than 50 international HCQ studies (C19Study.com)
*Study*: Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread (Vincent et al., Virology Journal, 2005)
*Study*: Chloroquine Is a Zinc Ionophore (Xue et al, PLOS One, 2014)
*Study*: Physicians work out treatment guidelines for coronavirus (Korean Biomedical Review, February 2020)
*Study*: Expert consensus on chloroquine phosphate for the treatment of novel coronavirus pneumonia (Guangdong Health Commission, February 2020)
*Study*: Clinical Efficacy of Chloroquine derivatives in COVID-19 Infection: Comparative meta-analysis between the Big data and the real world (Million et al, NMNI, June 2020)
*Study*: Treatment with Hydroxychloroquine, Azithromycin, and Combination in Patients Hospitalized with COVID-19 (Arshad et al, Int. Journal of Infect. Diseases, July 2020)
*Study*: COVID-19 Outpatients – Early Risk-Stratified Treatment with Zinc Plus Low Dose Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin (Scholz et al., Preprints, July 2020)
*Protocol*: Advisory on the use of HCQ as prophylaxis for SARS-CoV-2 infection (Indian Council of Medical Research, March 2020)
*Article*: Using Hydroxychloroquine and Other Drugs to Fight Pandemic (Yale School of Medicine)
*Article*: Moroccan Scientist: Morocco’s Chloroquine Success Reveals European Failures (Morocco World News, June 2020) Zemmouri believes 78% of Europe’s coronavirus-related deaths could have been avoided if European states had mirrored Morocco’s chloroquine strategy.
*Article* (IT): Covid: none of my patients are dead, and only 5% had to be hospitalized (Italia Oggi, June 2020) Dr. Cavanna treated the affected by the virus by intervening promptly and at home.

*Quercetin*

*Study*: Small molecules blocking the entry of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus into host cells (Ling Yi et al., Journal of Virology, 2004)
*Study*: Zinc Ionophore Activity of Quercetin and Epigallocatechin-gallate: From Hepa 1-6 Cells to a Liposome Model (Dabbagh et al., JAFC, 2014)
*Study*: Quercetin as an Antiviral Agent Inhibits Influenza A Virus Entry (Wu et al, Viruses, 2016)
*Study*: Quercetin and Vitamin C: An Experimental, Synergistic Therapy for the Prevention and Treatment of SARS-CoV-2 Related Disease (Biancatelli et al, Front. in Immun., June 2020)
*Report*: EVMS Critical Care Covid-19 Management Protocol (Paul Marik, MD, June 2020)

*Heparin*

*Commentary*: The versatile heparin in COVID‐19 (Thachil, JTH, April 2020)
*Study*: Anticoagulant Treatment Is Associated With Decreased Mortality in Severe Coronavirus Disease 2019 Patients With Coagulopathy (Tang et al, JTH, May 2020)
*Study*: Autopsy Findings and Venous Thromboembolism in Patients With COVID-19 (Wichmann et al., Annals of Internal Medicine, May 2020)
*Article*: Anticoagulation Guidance Emerging for Severe COVID-19 (Medpage Today)
*See also*

Facts about Covid-19
Studies on the lethality of Covid-19"


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


no one claimed it a cure,,,


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



You are stupid enough to think that imbeciles are the ones looking for a bubble excepted cure?
Hell, you may actually be right there.
Know your audience!


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Seems she is ... she said the drug is blocked by the government. So how did Dr. Stella Strange use it? Was she breaking the law?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...











						VIDEO: Viral Doctor Says 'In 30 Days Hydroxychloroquine Will Stop COVID In Its Tracks' If Allowed
					

Dr. Stella Immanuel launched the #HCQWorks campaign to push the drug's use in an effort to stop COVID-19.




					nationalfile.com


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> I peer reviewed (well i'm not really a peer, just a fact checker) the one doctor named, and as I said, it came up snake eyes.
> 
> Name some more doctors and i'll fact check them too.





progressive hunter said:


> this is a long debated and posted topic so if you dont know of any others its not my problem,,,



*Doctors are coming out in droves saying hydroxychloroquine works*

Thread starterJitss617 
Start dateToday at 7:57 AM


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Ask her


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 28, 2020)

​


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Where did he say anything about her race??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


OK


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Even black doctors can’t hold their nose to democrats.. this woman saved 100% of her patients with hydroxychloroquine



And its double bad for the dems because this woman is BLACK.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Si'


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > I peer reviewed (well i'm not really a peer, just a fact checker) the one doctor named, and as I said, it came up snake eyes.
> ...


this is a long debated and posted topic so if you dont know of any others its not my problem,,,

if I were you I would apply critical thinking and use google if they havent deleted or banned them you should be able to find what you search for,,
keep in mind google has moved anything deemed not to their likely well back on the search pages,,,


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Even black doctors can’t hold their nose to democrats.. this woman saved 100% of her patients with hydroxychloroquine
> ...



She is an immigrant - they can play her off as not being down for the struggle historically.


----------



## Camp (Jul 28, 2020)

Who and where are these droves? How many are in a drove?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Trump discovered it?   LMAO!!

Hey, if you want to take the advice of a doctor who believes demon dream sex makes women sick, and that our leaders are reptilians disguised as humans, go right ahead.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Google, YouTube and the rest have been pretty upfront about it.

If the information doesn't reinforce the Chinese-Who info we will delete it.

At least they are honest about their dishonesty.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Ok


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


that tells us which side colfax, faun and many more are on,,,


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No one would expect the CDC to draw a conclusion based on a random walk of several studies. But in light of multiple studies showing positive results, that at a minimum should have driven the CDC to try and replicate the positive results rather than abruptly abandon the trial. That to me smacks of political motivation and not the scientific method.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Can you kindly keep your fetishes to yourself?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Agreed
Their body of work weaves a fairly clear tapestry of their intentions and abilities.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Of course.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No. And by your avoidance of the question, I'll take it you haven't either.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> *Doctors are coming out in droves saying hydroxychloroquine works*
> 
> Thread starterJitss617
> Start dateToday at 7:57 AM





progressive hunter said:


> this is a long debated and posted topic so if you dont know of any others its not my problem,,,
> 
> if I were you I would apply critical thinking and use google if they havent deleted or banned them you should be able to find what you search for,,
> keep in mind google has moved anything deemed not to their likely well back on the search pages,,,


I just fact check.  Now you want me to also "find" who to fact check,  if I find another quack, and post it are you going to accept it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That’s a quote from joe biden lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Same as you


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


You realize the "doctor" in the OP also claims many illnesses are caused by demons, right?


----------



## otto105 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



What front line doctors?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Once again, on what evidence are you calling these people “liars”? Conservatives always assume because they lie all of the time, liberals do too.

Liberals don’t need to lie about their aims or their policies. No Democrat has EVER crashed the economy, throwing tens of millions out of work, or caused them to lose their homes. 3 out of the last 4 Republican Presidents have done just that.

Trump is the worst of all of them, but here you are lying through your teeth about what a great job he’s doing.

I suppose if your goal is to destroy the USA, you’d want to keep Trump in office, but at this point the idea that Democrats could do more harm to the country than Trump already has, is laughable.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > *Doctors are coming out in droves saying hydroxychloroquine works*
> ...


when???


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


when???


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


I see you have the attention span of a mosquito...



			https://www.bizpacreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/hydroxychloroquine-works-white-coat-summit-black-doctor.mp4


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


on tuesdays,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

No one's come forward.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


^^^ another idiot who's not paying attention.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


where???


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Read the link


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They did


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> ,  if I find another quack, and post it are you going to accept it?





progressive hunter said:


> when???


Are you doing a "barr" on me.  Simple question.  You want me to find a doctor to fact check, so if I do, and find they're a quack, would you accepr it?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

[


MarathonMike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Actually what the NIH (not CDC actually) did was exactly what scientific method would have you do.

The initial studies were all retrospective and observational, which is not very strong evidence. Still, it’s strong enough to warrant a prospective randomized controlled trial which gives you must stronger evidence. The randomized controlled trial didn’t show any real benefit so it was stopped.

This actually happens all the time. Low quality studies show one thing, then they do the high quality stuff and the results change.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, it's not. He never said corn pop rubs his legs. Why are you trolling your own thread now with your bizarre fetishes.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 28, 2020)

Camp said:


> Who and where are these droves? How many are in a drove?


Oodle


Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


President Trump crashed the economy all by himself? Is that what you are trying to sell? Have you heard of that virus China unleashed on the world? Do you think that might have something to do our economy taking a big hit?


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


These ....






						America's Frontline Doctors – Empowering patients and physicians with independent, evidence-based medicine.
					






					www.americasfrontlinedoctors.com


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Seriously? You don't know how to follow a thread? Look at the poster I replied to, for a clue.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > ,  if I find another quack, and post it are you going to accept it?
> ...


why wouldnt I,,,

doesnt change anything on the topic at hand,,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


why???


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> [
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> ...


Based on the CDC's track record of being incorrect on several aspects of COVID-19, I wouldn't assume the CDC studies of being any higher quality than the smaller studies that produced positive test results. It may have also been arrogance on the CDC's part as well as political motivation. Neither serves the people very well.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> President Trump crashed the economy all by himself? Is that what you are trying to sell? Have you heard of that virus China unleashed on the world? Do you think that might have something to do our economy taking a big hit?


Has we acted fast, instead of wasting months denying the virus would be a problem, we would have been prepared for it's initial onslaught.

Then Trump pushing states to re-open too soon, caused another run on the hospitals.  Trump wanted everybody back in church for Easter.  He wants all the kids back in school by september.

Example after example of reckless behavior, that does more harm to the economy, than just waiting until it was under control.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Retrospective observational studies are always going to be lower quality than prospective randomized trials.

Guess which ones have the positive results that you’re referring to?


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Or remain clueless. Your choice.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


how???


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Bizzaro world for sure


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 28, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump crashed the economy all by himself? Is that what you are trying to sell? Have you heard of that virus China unleashed on the world? Do you think that might have something to do our economy taking a big hit?
> ...


Again in your mind this was all Trump Trump Trump? Did we not have Fauci and the rest of the medical team early on telling us it's no biggee, don't wear a mask, they might even be bad for you? We had the Democratic Party leader Nancy Pelosi inviting us all to China town to try the delicious bat wings. You have a terrible memory.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Who and where are these droves? How many are in a drove?
> ...




President Trump built the greatest economy in the history of history. 
It took a pandemic to slow it down.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



You’re quoting Fauci from January and Pelosi from February but it was Trump that resisted taking it seriously until March.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


cant help yourself can you,,,lie lie lie


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you sure? Who rubbed his blonde hairy legs again?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


You don’t know what you’re talking about but you love to pretend.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


youre projecting again,,,

you just did what you accuse me of doing,,,


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


this is totally fake news, brainwashed functional moron. Facebook Instagram etcetera have deleted it and thrown Trump jr. Off.. everything you know is wrong how many times does it have to be proved. Turns out it is been proven that this crap does not work. Try real news, it's pretty hard to avoid it actually. Dumbass


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Is it because you don't like being told to wear a mask and social distance your self? What the fuck is it??


Why do my glasses fog up when wearing a mask? You know?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You really don’t contribute anything to discussion. You can’t even bother to read the articles you demand that I respond to.

It’s like you want me to read things to explain it to you.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You’re now a doctor?  LOL. What hospital?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It may help when you are on a ventilator but not before they say now. Try and keep up
> ...





jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It may help when you are on a ventilator but not before they say now. Try and keep up
> ...


 wrong as always.BBC.com › news
Hydroxychloroquine: Why a video promoted by Trump was pulled on ...
4 hours ago · The anti-malaria drug promoted by President Trump as a treatment for Covid-19 is again at the centre of a ...
ImageHuffPost › entry › trump-covid...
Trump Retweets COVID-19 Video Yanked By Social Media For Pushing Fake ...
15 hours ago · Trump was on a pro-hydroxychloroquine retweet tear. By Mary Papenfuss. 07/28/2020 03:25 ...
ImageDaily Mail › uk
Trump has video he shared of doctor wrongly saying hydroxychloroquine can ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


when did I say I didnt read it???


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


You mean he did not rec k Obama's recovery and it only cost two trillion dollars in debt LOL. Everything you know is crap propaganda. meanwhile Trump's video has been thrown off social media for being crap fake news.BBC.com › news
Hydroxychloroquine: Why a video promoted by Trump was pulled on ...
4 hours ago · The anti-malaria drug promoted by President Trump as a treatment for Covid-19 is again at the centre of a ...
ImageHuffPost › entry › trump-covid...
Trump Retweets COVID-19 Video Yanked By Social Media For Pushing Fake ...
15 hours ago · Trump was on a pro-hydroxychloroquine retweet tear. By Mary Papenfuss. 07/28/2020 03:25 ...
ImageDaily Mail › uk
Trump has video he shared of doctor wrongly saying hydroxychloroquine can ...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


 totally fake news, the video has been deleted by social media as pure crap. Doctors have proven now that it doesn't work
BBC.com › news
Hydroxychloroquine: Why a video promoted by Trump was pulled on ...
4 hours ago · The anti-malaria drug promoted by President Trump as a treatment for Covid-19 is again at the centre of a ...
ImageHuffPost › entry › trump-covid...
Trump Retweets COVID-19 Video Yanked By Social Media For Pushing Fake ...
15 hours ago · Trump was on a pro-hydroxychloroquine retweet tear. By Mary Papenfuss. 07/28/2020 03:25 ...
ImageDaily Mail › uk
Trump has video he shared of doctor wrongly saying hydroxychloroquine can ...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Actually as always you are totally misinformed. Nowadays doctors say they've proved it doesn't do a damn thing anytime. And Trump's video has been taken down from all social media and has been proven to be total crap.BBC.com › news
Hydroxychloroquine: Why a video promoted by Trump was pulled on ...
4 hours ago · The anti-malaria drug promoted by President Trump as a treatment for Covid-19 is again at the centre of a ...
ImageHuffPost › entry › trump-covid...
Trump Retweets COVID-19 Video Yanked By Social Media For Pushing Fake ...
15 hours ago · Trump was on a pro-hydroxychloroquine retweet tear. By Mary Papenfuss. 07/28/2020 03:25 ...
ImageDaily Mail › uk
Trump has video he shared of doctor wrongly saying hydroxychloroquine can ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


Yup 6,000 doctors are lying lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The liberals are now going after a Black Doctor. Do black lives matter?


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 28, 2020)

.........been using it here since the beginning. Pretty damn good results but now we got something better. TODAY.. approval.

We cut into the military budget to develop it.

Costa Rican scientists developed drug that stops the coronavirus


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What is so damned funny Death Angel


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Is it because you don't like being told to wear a mask and social distance your self? What the fuck is it??
> ...


Mine do too. What is worse, Your glasses fogging up or your lungs filling up with fluid? How about  a blood clot to your kidney, your heart or your brain? Yes your brain, maybe that is your problem


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


my body my choice,,,


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

__





						the liar tweets tonight - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 28, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Is it because you don't like being told to wear a mask and social distance your self? What the fuck is it??
> ...


Because that's the main place your exhaled breath exits the mask -- along with the virus you may be carrying


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Democrats just erased a black doctor from the Internet and trashed her. Lol IS THIS THE TWILIGHT ZONE? Lol


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOL

GDP, a leading economic indicator, was not much higher higher under Impeached Trump than it was under Obama. 2.4% under Obama (not counting the Recession) and 2.6 for Impeached Trump (not counting the pandemic).

Does that mean that Obama's economy was the second greatest economy in the history of history?


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


March? Try June. He actually held two rallies last month and encouraged attendees to forego wearing masks or to practice social distancing. Over the last month, he seems to have had an about face (finally). Now he's holding rallies by phone and internet and he's cancelled large gatherings like the RNC in Jacksonville. It's baffling how these trumptards can look past that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It  is not just about you dude


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not corn pop. That's your fetish.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Democrats just erased a black doctor from the Internet and trashed her. Lol IS THIS THE TWILIGHT ZONE? Lol


She is a lunatic who passes herself off as a doctor  and happens to be black


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


based on what you just said it is,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


And again, the only one bringing up race -- is you, ya flaming racist.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats just erased a black doctor from the Internet and trashed her. Lol IS THIS THE TWILIGHT ZONE? Lol
> ...


LIAR!!!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Piss-ant


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats just erased a black doctor from the Internet and trashed her. Lol IS THIS THE TWILIGHT ZONE? Lol
> ...


Why are you attacking her!? She’s board certified. Do people have a right to listen to board-certified doctors to give an outtake?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Prove he’s fking wrong piss- ant


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Did she get dead by a white cop?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They’re just demofks kkkers


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You brought up witchcraft because she’s from Africa..


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He’s racist and a demofk kkker


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No just your ridiculous garbage hateful stupid propaganda machine, brainwashed functional moron. Not to worry the orange clown is also a brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


 I just did. Brainwashed functional moron. Even social media has deleted this ridiculous garbage...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Uh, no, ya flaiming racist. I said nothing about witchcraft or Africa. That you feel the need to lie like that to cover for your own unabashed racism reveals more about you than I'm sure you intended.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


^^^ an idiot giving a reach-around to a friend.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Just stop attacking black woman..


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2020)

Costa Rican COVID treatment gives not a clue to what it is. Otherwise one could look at the chemistry and compare some things, the way that wiki shows the structure of hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Even black doctors can’t hold their nose to democrats.. this woman saved 100% of her patients with hydroxychloroquine


Totally fake news like all your crap. Even social media has deleted these things.BBC.com › news
Hydroxychloroquine: Why a video promoted by Trump was pulled on ...
4 hours ago · The anti-malaria drug promoted by President Trump as a treatment for Covid-19 is again at the centre of a ...
ImageHuffPost › entry › trump-covid...
Trump Retweets COVID-19 Video Yanked By Social Media For Pushing Fake ...
15 hours ago · Trump was on a pro-hydroxychloroquine retweet tear. By Mary Papenfuss. 07/28/2020 03:25 ...
ImageDaily Mail › uk
Trump has video he shared of doctor wrongly saying hydroxychloroquine can ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Even black doctors can’t hold their nose to democrats.. this woman saved 100% of her patients with hydroxychloroquine
> ...


So you are standing by left wing sites silencing a black doctor? Seriously? Am I in the twilight zone


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Democrats just erased a black doctor from the Internet and trashed her. Lol IS THIS THE TWILIGHT ZONE? Lol



She is still out there talking about the reptilians disguised as humans, illnesses being caused by dream sex with demons and witches, and vaccines being made with alien DNA. 

But as far as her being an authority on covid-19?   Yeah, she is gone.  You can try and make it about race if you want.  But crazy is crazy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The color of her skin is irrelevant.    That she believes illnesses can be caused by dream sex with demons shows she is not a credible, scientific doctor.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats just erased a black doctor from the Internet and trashed her. Lol IS THIS THE TWILIGHT ZONE? Lol
> ...


Wow attacking a board-certified doctor.. is this because she’s African so she has to be a witch?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You can argue her demon sex all you want but can you argue the fact that her patients were cured by hydroxyC


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Any person who steps into the public arena, after claiming that gynecological problems are caused by dream sex with demons, or that vaccines are using alien DNA, will get attacked, mocked, and laughed at.   There are already some hilarious memes out there.   It is not because she is black.   It is because she is crazy as a loon.

People have a right to listen to anyone they want.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 28, 2020)

They're issuing death threats to theblack African doctor lol
Bonus tracks 




__





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				




More Good stuff 


Many excellent presentations, but I recommend paying particular note to
the segment from minute 56:30 to 1:05:00, in its entirety, provided by a
practicing child psychiatrist.

Some excerpts:

“The state of our children is abysmal.”

“The pandemic, in my mind, is not so much a medical pandemic; it’s an
emotional pandemic, and this emotional pandemic is based on, and
centered around, fear. The fear is real, but it is not based on reality.
I have tried to provide facts, data, statistics, information to my
patients and their parents for weeks, and months. Some of them do
listen, some of them do change their minds, because they believe that
there is probably more going on than what they’re being told, and that
what they’re being told is probably not entirely accurate. A lot of it
is lies, a lot of it is misinformation.

But, very many of my parents and children don’t respond to information.
I’m a big proponent of facts, I’m a big proponent of information, I’m a
big proponent of science. I’m a physician, that’s how I was trained.
But I also know that, unless we deal with this fear, and we take it and
face it, head on…information will not be of use. You cannot use
information, no matter how accurate it is, unless you’re in a calm state
of mind.

Anybody who’s worked in the military knows this: when you’re in a state
of panic, when you’re terrorized and you’re traumatized, you cannot
think clearly. Most of the adults in my practice with children coming in
for treatment are in that state; they are not responsive to information.
They are allowing fear to drive their decisions.”

“The children are suffering; in my view this is child abuse. We are
training an entire generation of children to live in a state of fear. To
live in fear of people.”

“Why is this happening? Why are we living in this state of fear, this
pandemic of fear? My belief is that there has been an unholy alliance
made between certain politicians, certain media, and special interest
groups.”

[Paraphrase: One of the largest special interest groups is the teachers
unions and in the state of California it is THE largest…the largest
financial contributor to the Governor, to the county, to the city]
“..and they have effectively told parents that if you send your kids
back to school, the moment that they cross the threshold, they will die.
And before they die, they will kill all the teachers. This is not an
error, this is not naive, this is a lie. It is a cynical, manipulative
lie, to hold the children hostage, for personal gain. It is evil.

We made a mistake, in March, as a country. The single biggest mistake in
my view which was to close our schools. Without schools open, nobody can
work. And when nobody can work, we don’t have an economy. And without an
economy, we have a country of dependency. We have a country where we do
not have the right or the capacity to exercise choice. And this choice
can be from whether to work or to go to school, all the way down to what
direction we walk at our local supermarket.”


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



We brought up “demons” because that’s what the doctor said caused disease.

With her beliefs in demons causing disease, and her lack of qualifications as an infectious diseases expert, and the ink barely dry on her medical license, she’s about as qualified to opine on the efficacy of Trumps miracle cure as Betsy DeVos is to be the secretary of education.

The problem with you fools is that you’re trying to make this about her race and her race is utterly irrelevant to lack of qualifications, experience or training.

Just like you said we HAD to believe Joe Biden’s accuser even after she changed her story three times, and none of her witnesses back up her story, and her Republican lawyers dropped the case.

We don’t have to believe everything everyone tells us like YOU do.

What kind of idiots believe this unqualified shills promoting conspiracy theories over the infectious disease specialist and scientists. Trump is promoting this bullshit because he spent untold millions cornering the market on Hydroxychloriquine and now no one wants it.

Trump did say he was going to run the nation like he ran his businesses. 7 bankruptcies. Hundreds of business failures.

Only this time it’s hundreds of thousands of lives being lost because of greed, bad decisions, and insanity like these tweets.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Or they got better because of other treatments that were administered.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> They're issuing death threats to theblack African doctor lol
> Bonus tracks
> 
> 
> ...



Dr. Faucci’s wife and daughter have received death threats from the right. Crazies on both sides are going crazy because your President is losing his mind.

HE SERIOUSLY NEEDS A MENTAL EXAM AFTER THIS PAST WEEK.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So you’re going to continue the attack on the black doctor.. You can argue with her questionable lifestyle but if you can’t argue the point maybe you should just go take a hike loser


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And the attack continues,, is this because she’s from Africa?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



He brought up witchcraft because she mentioned it numerous times in videos and public forums since she has been in the US.

He brought it up because this supposed "expert" believes diseases are caused by dream sex with demons and witches.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Why not just listen to the board certified doctor? Because she’s from an African tribe?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > They're issuing death threats to theblack African doctor lol
> ...


Derail attempt 
All leftist are violent subhuman animals and racist idiots 
Not only that you're ignorant dumbed down and brainwashed
Go play in traffic


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Her "lifestyle" is blaming diseases on demons.   And none of her cures have been proven to be due to the drugs she is spouting so much about.   99% of people with covid-19 get better.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What is your quit start your own thread about her personal beliefs we’re talking about her patients recovering from Covid using the drug Trump discovered what do you have to discredit her on her findings


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



More likely because she is a crackpot.  Do YOU believe gynecological ailments are caused by dream sex with demons?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It works for here and the Dozen or so doctors that spoke up.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Trump did not discover the drug.  You need to get that straight first.

And the crackpot beliefs she espouses speak to her medical knowledge, or lack thereof.   If she wasn't defending a drug that Trump praised, you wouldn't give this woman a second thought.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And other double-blind studies and peer reviewed studies showed it can be dangerous for some, and ineffective for most.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And one of the other doctors in that group has not seen a patient since 2018.   But he is there talking about it too.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


What does it have to do with her finding involving Covid?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You’re trying to discredit a board-certified doctor.. she just happens to be a black woman.. are you on the side of Democrats silencing her?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Do we know the beliefs of the doctors who participated in that study so we can attack them? Or are they all white we can attack white people


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


I took it in Marines as an infantryman to fend off malaria. Gave me the shits.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Once again, I need to educate you.

Trump did not discover this drug.  

from:   https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/04/06/faq-chloroquine-hydroxychloroquine-coronavirus/ 
"Bayer invented the medicine chloroquine in 1934, and it has been used for decades to treat malaria throughout the world. Hydroxychloroquine was invented during World War II to provide an alternative with fewer side effects."

So the drug was invented during WWII.    Trump was born the year after WWII ended.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If one of the white doctors believes the world governments have been taken over by reptilians that disguise themselves as humans, or that demons cause illness, or that alien DNA is in vaccines, feel free to post that (with proof of course), and I will happily mock them as well.   The color of their skin is irrelevant.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Lol trump discovered it, that it helps cure Covid.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...



Yes, it has been used to prevent and treat malaria for decades.

Personally, I think the British had it right with quinine.   I'm having a dose of that right now.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So you don’t know. Your just attacking this one? Tell us why.. black or she’s saying something that pisses you off


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, he didn't.    It was suggested by doctors as a possible treatment.   Trump latched onto it.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




You are fake news.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Since I had never heard of this group of doctors before, I did a little research.   Her insanity was one the things I found.   The color of her skin only seems to matter to you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Feel free to point out what I said that is fake news.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


discovering it for us who didn’t know of a treatment until trump said it. 6,000 docs have said it works


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Ok well what does it have to do with her findings? Make a argument troll or log off.. don’t make me take you out again!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



For those of you who get your medical advice from someone with no training, experience or knowledge.

The fact that Dr Stella Emmanuel is touting the effects of a drug that the man you idolize recommends is the only reason you defend her.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What findings?    Do you have a link to any peer reviewed findings?    Or do we take her word for it?   And should we also take her word about the alien dna or the demon dream sex?

And you haven't taken me out in the first place.  Unless you have some weird fantasy, and you can keep that to yourself.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...



Daily Beast?  ROTFMAO!!! That explains a lot.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why? She's not normal. Has absolutely nothing to do with her being black and everything to do with her believing there are reptilians in our government, believing women are contracting illnesses for having sex with demons in their sleep, and believing alien DNA is used in medicine.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Your sentence.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Are you ever not a flaming racist?

Ever??


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 28, 2020)

PROGS are wiping the internet clean of the video. More than that they're running a smear campaign over her religion. No doubt there's more to come.

She strikes me as very intelligent, having good intentions and very genuine. I could give a flying fuck about her religion. *It's a simple affair*, if she and the other doctors can support their claims then a lot of people, including social media have some splainin' to do. If they can't they're liars, incompetent and/or the video is fake.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


There are several well-respected doctors here in Dallas that have had 100% success with using the drug, so much so that it has drawn the ire of big pharma that are trying to forbid pharmacists from filling the prescription if it's for Covid.  If'n I was to get sick, that is what I would insist on as treatment. My body, my choice and to all the  leftard fuckwads that have a problem with that,  can eat shit and die a slow, horrible death.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You can't stop spouting racist shit, can ya?


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No man............PROG-rules & race-cards, you know how it's played.

PROGS don't like her cuz she failed to mansplain the situation properly.  They make fun of fat people too, and they ignore science when it conflicts with their religion (i.e., PROG). Oh forgot one, she's from another country, so PROGS are xenophobic as well.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Is that weirder than believing there are 47 genders? That homosexuality is natural as well as cross-dressing/trans-genderism? Two plus two = 5 if it is reached by consensus? The slow push towards normalizing pedophilia?
That last one I am sure you can appreciate, lil faun....

Her beliefs are not any more bizarre than those of the leftard clown posse of sniveling commie pussies.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Absolutely


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



That there are double-blind, peer reviewed studies that show the drug can be dangerous for some and ineffective for most?

That is called actual science.  You know, as opposed to simply making claims without evidence.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Its not.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 28, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



You are welcome to keep saying that.   But, in reality, it is.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Imbecile, it was the CEO of Oracle who did that...









						Oracle’s Larry Ellison Promoted Antimalarial Drug To Trump: Report
					

The New York Times reports that Oracle's Larry Ellison promoted an unproven antimalarial drug to President Trump as a coronavirus therapy.



					www.crn.com
				




... and Impeached Trump went along because the guy is a yuge Impeached Trump donor.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Given the fake "positive" test results, false death reports blaming Covid-19? Let's just say that I put no trust in "peer review" studies paid for by big pharma. Wait for the Gates vaccine and get the yearly booster. I will choose Hydroxychloroquine and avoid all the shit like aborted fetus and DNA along with aluminum and mercury based preservatives.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Gin & tonic?


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, we don't like her cause she's batshit insane. Righties like her because she's promoting a drug Impeached Trump promoted.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 
lil faun = racist


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes, weirder than that, especially since much of that exists only in your demented head. I don't expect a freakazoid conspiracy nut like to understand.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WTH_Progs? said:
> ...


^^^ conspiracy nut


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It's always entertaining to hear a PROG suggest someone else is batshit insane. 

I forgot one, you can add it to the list of assaults on this woman committed by PROGS.  You're prejudice against  her because she preaches a faith inconsistent with Christianity. 

Let's review, *PROGS are attacking her because:*

Her religion is inconsistent with Christianity
They're racist
They ignore science when it comflicts with their religion (i.e., PROG-view).
She's a woman and doesn't mansplain the situation properly
She's overweight
They're Xenophobes
Homophobes pending, but my guess she likes dudes.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your leftard freakazoid pals tout every single of of those I brought up, ya queer-bait, racist pervert.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 A conspiracy nut that destroys your lame attempts at rebuttal.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 28, 2020)

Dale Smith, I like your posts, but can you pretty please not quote a fucking mile of posts for a single fucking post?  We don't need a repeat how fucked up PROGS are, they're not that hard to miss


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jul 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



You must be a RACIST!


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WTH_Progs? said:
> ...


None of that is true. Typical of a rightard to shoot and completely miss the target like you just did.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOL

Your ongoing dementia is observed and laughed at, delusional dale.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 28, 2020)

Nah man, it's all true. Primarily you don't think BLM.  It's worse because she's a she so gets no PROG-respect, and her views are inconsistent with your religion.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, we are going to continue to attack unqualified, untrained and inexperienced people who are spreading misinformation, lies and conspiracy theories on behalf of the Presidents’ misguided belief that he can force people to send their children back to school in the midst of a raging pandemic.

How long did it take for a baseball team to shut down? Two games. 19 infections. And these are multi million dollar operations with fit and healthy professional athletes with all of the resources money can buy. Not cash strapped public schools or for-profit private schools where cost cutting is king.

Trump thinks he can keep killing Americans with impunity until a vaccine is found. While we’re waiting for that, the loss of three or four hundred thousand Americans isn’t too high a price to pay.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Nah man, it's all true. Primarily you don't think BLM.  It's worse because she's a she and gets no respect and her views are inconsistent with your religion.


^^^ Another delusional freak who thinks his hallucinations are reality.

I already specified the reasons and none match your list of nonsense.


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> They are banning this black woman's voice on Twitter ,,
> 
> next time you call republicans racist.
> View attachment 368236




Twitter's  Jack Dorsey is a piece of shit!....they are banning everything and anything Conservative in Twitter!

Dr. Stella Immanuel  knows exactly what she and the Doctors are talking about! she is  also asking people who have been cured by  Hydroxychloroquine to come forward and tell the rest of the world the truth! 

What an amazing woman!


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> > Nah man, it's all true. Primarily you don't think BLM.  It's worse because she's a she and gets no respect and her views are inconsistent with your religion.
> ...



It's always entertaining to hear a PROG-project delusional.

https://www.facebook.com/34bc0886-0f8f-4c3e-b0fc-8d14603e0f73


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

skye said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > They are banning this black woman's voice on Twitter ,,
> ...


So? Go post on Parler then. You idiots do have choices.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WTH_Progs? said:
> ...


LOLOL

A rightard stretches its might wit to its extreme ends ... and comes up with ... _I know you are but what am I?_

 

If you're incapable of arguing what people actually post, as opposed to arguing with the voices in your head which is what you're doing, then you're also batshit crazy.


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Are you saying Twitter's Jack Dorsey doesn't like the truth?

That Twitter has a problem with a doctor speaking the truth about Hydroxychloroquine?

That Twitter doesn't care about saving lives?


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 28, 2020)

My sentiments


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2020)

skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


No, I'm saying Twitter is done with folks posting bullshit, especially when such bullshit can be harmful to their members. Rightards can't stand reality so they need to create their own, complete with alternative facts. So now they live in a bubble of their own creation with conservapedia because wikipedia doesn't spread their delusions. Now we have Parler because Twitter doesn't spread their delusions. What's next? Your own NFL?

So like I said, you idiots have choices. So why are you still bitching and moaning about Twitter?


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 28, 2020)

Another PROG-web is going to take down.  Remember in November


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are the idiot. Not us.

Hydroxychloroquine, saves lifes.

Live in ignorance, that's your choice.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Dragonklunt, testing positive is not the same thing as being sick with it, you blithering idiot.  For 98.99 percent, covid is no worse than the seasonal flu, ya stupid bitch.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Talk about utter bullshit and delusions? That post is chalk full of both! LMAO!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



We don’t give a rat’s ass what you think Dale. L


skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Why does every institution which has tried to study the drug abruptly cancelled the studies because the results were so dire?  Staff at VA hospitals refused to continue its use and then invoke whistleblower protections to report the death rates.

How many people is Donald Trump going to be allowed to kill before you stop rationalizing these deaths as a Democratic plot to destroy America?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



STFU, you disgusting pile of shit. It was leftard govenors that were putting covid patients in with the elderly, ya disgusting sub-human POS.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


they took the video off of twitter ....more vile totalitarian restriction of free speech by the left ! wake up America !


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


  This just has to involve chem trails.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

skye said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > They are banning this black woman's voice on Twitter ,,
> ...


"What an amazing woman!"   With demon sex and aliens!   Your orange god just loves her!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


How long have you been taking it?   I sense the side effects in you based on your postings.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...











						Clinical and microbiological effect of a combination of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin in 80 COVID-19 patients with at least a six-day follow up: A pilot observational study
					

We need an effective treatment to cure COVID-19 patients and to decrease virus carriage duration.We conducted an uncontrolled, non-comparative, observational study in a cohort of 80 relatively mildly infected inpatients treated with a combination of hydroxychloroquine ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 28, 2020)

Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine in the treatment of COVID-19 with or without diabetes: A systematic search and a narrative review with a special reference to India and other developing countries
					

No drugs are currently approved for Coronavirus Disease-2019 (COVID-19), although some have been tried. In view of recent studies and discussion on chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine (HCQ), we aimed to review existing literature and relevant websites ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Look at you!   Posting links to research like a big boy!

Now this, for future reference, is an actual argument.    Much more effective than the "you are attacking her because she is black" nonsense you were apparently copying from the leftists.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Observational studies are not double blind, peer reviewed nor valid. Basically it’s something you do to get a research grant.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




The tech giants were pretty clear.
Any information that does not support the Chinese-WHO narrative will be banned.

Gotta wonder why the tech giants are so terrified of this drug though.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 29, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I don’t wonder at all. It’s because it doesn’t work and it’s killing people.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




You are fake news.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 29, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



I’m not “News” of any kind, real or fake. I’m simply someone who isn’t gullible or stupid enough to listen to people who are selling a false narrative to keep a lying criminal in office.

I live in a country where idiots don’t make up shit to keep the guy who has managed to kill 150,000 people through incompetence and lies, in office.

I have to question why you’re so investing in promoting a drug that has been proven to kill people. I personally think that should you become sick, you should be treated with nothing but hydroxychloraquine.

I mean you’re if that certain it works. That shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You’re the one attacking what she said you’re attacking a board-certified African-American doctor


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Covid itself to come down and tell you that Hydro C works And you would call it a liar lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Are you a doctor?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



I laugh
She's not intelligent enough to be a patient.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


What did These doctors say?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, I am.   Any medical doctor who believes that demons cause illness deserves to be mocked and ridiculed.    I stand by that.

But I absolutely reject your claim that I am attacking her because of her race.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So you can’t argue about her findings of the life-saving drug Trump discovered? You’re just attacking her personal views , of the voodoo that she practices in her culture.. Interesting


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The link you posted suggests more studies on the effectiveness of the drug.   I never said the drug didn't work.   I questioned using her as anything more than a laughable example of rushing to put people in front of a camera.

As for cultural practices, does that include her claims that alien dna is being used in medical research?   Or her claim that governments have been infiltrated by reptilians who disguise themselves as humans?

If her cultural practices include preaching that dream sex with demons causes gynecological illnesses, it shows her medical knowledge to be tainted.  It is that simple.   Ovarian cysts, endometriosis and other problems women have can be serious.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


OK you’re just gonna continue to troll the black women.. troll somewhere else racist


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Trolling means posting just for the reaction.   I am ridiculing her for ignoring her medical training in favor of crackpot beliefs.

I think I'll stick around here.  You using the democrat's "you're a racist" nonsense is hilarious.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


youre a liar,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


She ignored medical training treating Covid ? Link?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...











						How Quack Doctors And Powerful GOP Operatives Spread Misinformation To Millions
					

A group calling itself “America’s Frontline Doctors” spread false information about COVID-19 with the help of Facebook, right-wing media and President Trump.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And the attack continues! But still a empty argument.. poor democrats


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The story is a LIE


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


color never matters in any situation, yet here we are.  Now, she claimed to cure 350 patients, 100% of them.  can you prove her wrong.  that's all.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


or you can stick to the OP and discuss the 350 patients.  Can you do that?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


you should go talk to him.  shame on him.  Maybe he was part of a study.  weren't his patients.  my you all have no logistical skills at all.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


all he has to do is prove she didn't.  then I'll listen to him.  otherwise he's just another mouse looking for cheese.

Attack character vs evidence.  I'm still laughing.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Trump did not discover this drug.


who claimed he did?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

How about this doc who is under attack for using it to treat patients. 
Democrats want DEATH!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dale, Fk an A dude.  Nice work.  Yeah, how about all these racist demofks who think there's more gender than man and woman.  hahahahahahaha, Guess that keeps them in that hypocrisy drawer they sleep in.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'd rather someone just disprove her 350 patient claim.  any fking day now.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


prove she didn't cure 350 patients.  that's all you need to do.  You  believe there's more than a penis and vagina to make a human gender.  hahhahahahaahahaha what a fking clown you are.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


prove she didn't cure 350 patients.  still waiting.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Trolling means posting just for the reaction. I am ridiculing her for ignoring her medical training in favor of crackpot beliefs.
> 
> I think I'll stick around here. You using the democrat's "you're a racist" nonsense is hilarious.


if you're not trolling, then prove she didn't cure 350 patients with the drug.  or, are you showing us your irony again?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



That is so 2019


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 29, 2020)

For Joe Biden to have a chance, any good news must be completely discredited. 

Misery is the path to Biden victory.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So you're an expert in medicine and as well as a lawyer?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I never claimed to be a lawyer. I have more medical expertise than most.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> And one of the other doctors in that group has not seen a patient since 2018. But he is there talking about it too.


How many patients has the sainted Dr Fauci “seen” since 2018?

I think the answer is zero


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'll go with science rather than your bloviating bought off scumbag GOP pundits, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!! Huffing-puffington Post with the far left extremist Nick Robin- Early that also comes across as an angry queer?

Well played, Progressive homo.....you sure laid down some serious debunking info with serious "street cred".

(snicker)


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And one of the other doctors in that group has not seen a patient since 2018. But he is there talking about it too.
> ...


Why are we continuing to let a non-practicing "doctor" dictate policy?  

This is a Trump failure.  He should have shit-canned Fauci long ago.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 29, 2020)

Pffft Post


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Don't use HQC, frankie,  I don't give a shit if you do or don't. I don't give a shit about you or your health in the slightest. But the point is who the fuck has the right to deny someone of the treatment they want? What happened to "My body, my choice" leftards tout so much? You are a fucking hypocritical sack of leftest shit.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Pffft Post





colfax_m said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


 
Don't use HCQ then,  but people should have that option without their doctor being hassled, asswipe.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> > Pffft Post
> ...



The problem is people thinking they don’t need to do things like wear masks and social distance because they think there’s a cure.

That kind of misinformation is going to make this worse.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No one needs to disprove her claims that she herself hasn't proven.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > WTH_Progs? said:
> ...


 Hey, dipshit, explain how a mask prevents YOUR germs from not reaching someone  but yet doesn't prevent you from getting someone else's that is over six feet away? I don't wear a mask...gotta problem with that? Tough shit. I will certainly take the word of those that have used it and got well and the physicians that prescribed it over hand wringing losers such as yourself.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > WTH_Progs? said:
> ...



Poor baby
Wear your mask
Social distance - anyone that knows you probably already insures that happens.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The doctors that did the research and trials say it doesn’t work but some solo practice strip mall pediatrician says it works and that’s good enough for you?

I’m not going to make you wear a mask. But people like you are the reason why this pandemic isn’t going away. Thanks asshole.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


This much is true and within 5 minutes you're likely to see another ad hawking that very same snake oil.
I get a kick out of some of the silly assed names they put on this shit. Who's getting paid to make this kinda shit up? Eliquis, Abilify, Benifix (really? A fix), Cialis etc ? Who's making this shit up?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


 Numerous doctors have said it works, dipshit.....and damn straight you are not going to "make me" wear a mask. You would be sucking your meals through a straw for a long time if you did.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


There’s a thing called evidence based medicine. It means we do what the evidence proves works.

If a doctor is saying that it works, that’s not evidence based medicine.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Thats nice.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



There, there kiddo. Let the adults handle it. This is a little complicated for you.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



The AMA is incorporated, did you know that? I didn't think so.
If my doctor says it works, that is all I need to know and it's none of your fucking business either.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




I wouldn't categorize a limp-wristed leftist POS (such as yourself) as an adult and especially one that wishes to dictate what people may or may not use if they get sick because of a sick leftist agenda.
Go fuck yourself, lil boy.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The AMA doesn’t have anything to do with it.

The best data says it doesn’t work.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



You’re just another dumb shit tool who is programmed to believe what their told and nothing else.

People like you are useless.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


 Data like the amount that tested positive with tainted swabs? Those that never got tested but told that their test came back positive? Motorcycle wreck victims counted as COVID deaths? Take your "data" and shove it where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Because her culture studies voodoo? Racist much?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Pot, meet kettle and vice versa. I have this one hard rule I swear by and it's that I don't believe a fucking thing our lamestream media claims. Those that are programmed such as yourself, do swallow it whole. So, again, go fuck yourself. It's getting too easy to destroy your lame arguments.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No, like data from placebo controlled randomized prospective trials.

Thats the kind of data that modern medicine is built upon. Don’t like it? I guess we could go back to trying to bleed the evil humors off of you. Doctors used to say that worked too.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


It is not an attack. Nor is it an argument. It is a presentation of facts that are, unfortunately, beyond your ability to comprehend


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It appears you can get it if you want it, but we will continue to remind you that it's totally stupid garbage propaganda and lies like everything else you know LOL


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Sure where is your argument to her findings? Opps lol


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Your ad homonyms  do not exactly make you sound smart or credible. Refute it or shut the hell up


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


If she presents them; we can discuss it.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


There you go talking about yourself again. Me, me, me it's always all about you isnt it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


She did you democrats are silencing her.. Stalin like tactics


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You’re literally shutting down a black doctor from speaking


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Really? Where did she submit her data?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


In her speech.. check it out 350, 100%


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



She ignored her medical training.   You added the "covid".    To my knowledge, she hasn't had any training concerning Covid-19.   She is an ER doctor.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




It's not.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I can also question the credibility of the only witness (so far) to her curing 350 patients.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Evidence?   What evidence.   She claims she did.  But I have seen no evidence.

And as far as her character goes, for a medical doctor to claim physical ailments are caused by demons should give everyone pause.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trump did not discover this drug.
> ...



Jitsie said it a few times.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Well, maybe not for someone like yourself that just believes whatever they’re told to believe.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


No, ya flaming racist, because she has presented zero evidence that she saved anyone's life with HCQ, despite her bullshit claim that she cured all 350 cases.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And one of the other doctors in that group has not seen a patient since 2018. But he is there talking about it too.
> ...



The difference is that Dr Fauci has worked in the premier medical facility dealing with infectious diseases for 30 years.

The other doctor has been dealing in Bitcoin.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


She has no specific ER training. Her license said she completed a pediatrics residency in New York. She has no board certifications as far as I can see.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That’s it? No further information?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Lol she has no Covid training!? Haha A ER DOCTOR HAS NO COVID TRAINING!? Hahaha I’m just going to leave this right here hahaha Hahahahah hahahhha


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you’re calling a board-certified black doctor a liar!? Lol HELLLLOOOOOO RACIST HAHAH


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Are you calling her a liar!? Do you know how fast she would have lost her license if this was a lie!? Just leave her alone bro. stop  attacking black women


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Do you think they treat Covid-19 in the ER?   They diagnose it, and then move them for treatment.   Dr. Emmanuel specifically talks wbout how many days they take the drug.   Do you think the patient stays in the ER that whole time?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yea they move them right to elderly facilities. Lol God you might be the stupidest motherfu  on here


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

She _claims_ she cured 350 out of 350 patients with HCQ. BUT .... she also _claims_ there are reptilian non-humans in our government. She also _claims_ women are getting stricken with illnesses because they're having sex in their sleep with demons. She also _claims_ alien DNA is used in medicine.
She's 'delusional dale' cray-cray.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Let’s stick to
Her findings, prove her wrong.. or are you Just gonna continue to attack a black woman


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

You dumbfuck racist, people who make claims are the ones who need to prove their claims.

She _claims_ a 100% success rate with HCQ. No study on the planet claims a 100% success rate.

That's her claim -- that's hers to prove.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you’re calling the black doctor a liar? Yes or no


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


According to the Board of Directors she has not lied and she has provided 100% evidence


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Trust but verify. I want to see the data, which is what any doctor would do.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What board of directors? Post a link to your claim...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


What data You have posted data same doctors used HC , and patients didn’t live you believe that data.. what’s the difference between her coming on Capitol Hill telling you to your face for 350 all of her patients survived because of HC?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The boards That gave her her license lol you ain’t ready to debate lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun WinterBorn 

I guess you know more than them!? Lol haha

For anyone that is interested in the credentials of all the “white coat doctors “ that are being discredited and banned.... Here you go!!!

The panel of doctors that were banned

Simone Gold, MD - Emergency Medicine Specialist in Los Angeles, CA and has over 31 years of experience in the medical field.  She graduated from Rosalind Franklin University Of Medicine Science/The Chicago Medical School medical school in 1989.  She is affiliated with Centinela Hospital Medical Center. 

Dr. Bob Hamilton - pediatrician from Santa Monica, California. Medical School UCLA Geffen School of Medicine, Los Angeles, CA. Internship UCLA Geffen School of Medicine, Los Angeles, CA. Residency UCLA Geffen School of Medicine, Los Angeles, CA. 

Dr. Stella Immanuel - primary care doctor in Houston, Tx. Went to medical school in West Africa, Nigeria. Has practiced in Louisiana and now resides in Texas where she has treated more than 350 Covid patients.  

Dr. Dan Erickson, DO - Emergency Medicine Specialist in Bakersfield, CA and has over 16 years of experience in the medical field. He graduated from Western Univ Of Health Sciences/College Of Osteopathic Medicine Of The Pacific, Western University Of Health Sciences medical school in 2004. (While both degrees mean your doctor is a licensed physician, their training differs slightly, and each has a unique perspective on care. “An M.D. follows an allopathic medical training path, whereas a D.O. follows osteopathic,”) 

Dr. James Todaro, MD - a Ophthalmology Specialist received his medical degree from Columbia University, Vagelos College of Physicians and Surgeons in NY, and completed his surgical training with four additional years of residency in ophthalmology. 

Dr. Joe Ladapo MD, PhD - Physician at UCLA and clinical researcher. Internal Medicine, American Board of Internal Medicine, 2011. 
Residency Internal Medicine, Beth Israel Deaconess Med Ctr-East Campus, 2009-2011. 
Internship Internal Medicine, Beth Israel Deaconess Med Ctr-East Campus, 2008-2009. Degree Harvard Medical School, MD, 2008 Harvard University Grad. School of Arts, Sciences, PhD, 2008.

These people should be American Heroes bringing important information and dialogue to light but instead they are being censored and bullied.... don’t you think it’s time you began to ask why?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The state medical board is not a “board of directors” and they would have nothing to do with her claim.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Thought you were a doctor treating wuhan?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The difference is that she should have more information, the patient characteristics, the test results, the follow up information, any other medication use, comorbid conditions.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


I pour a bottle of drano down my rectum 
Kills everything lol


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They allow her to practice medicine!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> The difference is that she should have more information, the patient characteristics, the test results, the follow up information, any other medication use, comorbid conditions.


I’m confident she has their records. Wow you think medical practices are shams. Hahaha


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Sure! Although I would seriously look at auditing that little clinic of hers, some serious red flags.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

You're fucking deranged, racist. 

She got her license through the Texas Medical Board. That's not a board of directors.

And you also failed to produce a link to prove your claim that they said she did not lie or that she provided evidence.
You lose again because you're a loser.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Do you think they give multi-day treatments in the ER?  Do you think they do anything but stabilize and move to another department?

If so, you just took the prize as Dumbass of the Board.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


There are hippa laws!


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is that she should have more information, the patient characteristics, the test results, the follow up information, any other medication use, comorbid conditions.
> ...


If she has them, she should submit the information for review.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That’s why you strip protected health information to deidentify the data. Happens all the damn time.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


_"just??"_


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

What's a "hip" law??


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Its ok.   Her videos are going to be back up on FaceBook.

She has said, in no uncertain terms, that unless FaceBook puts her videos back up, Jesus is going to destroy Facebook.  

And Dr. Stella wouldn't lie, would she?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> If she has them, she should submit the information for review


Patient doctor confidentiality. Thought you were a doctor and a lawyer and you don’t know that?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> That’s why you strip protected health information to deidentify the data. Happens all the damn time.


Go get your warrant then. I’m fkn laughing at you


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Good point.   It would be hard to beat the depth of dumbassery he achieved when he claim Dwight Eisenhower's daughter (or granddaughter) emailed him confirming that 34th president was, in fact, Jewish.   "She said" they kept it hidden, but Ike was a Jew.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> I'll go with science rather than your bloviating bought off scumbag GOP pundits, brainwashed functional moron


Whose science?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > That’s why you strip protected health information to deidentify the data. Happens all the damn time.
> ...


That doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > If she has them, she should submit the information for review
> ...


You moron, "patient doctor confidentiality" pertains to information provided to a physician and has nothing to do with releasing studies. There's nothing to prevent doctors from publicly releasing data as long as they exclude all PHI.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Don't use HQC, frankie, I don't give a shit if you do or don't. I don't give a shit about you or your health in the slightest. But the point is who the fuck has the right to deny someone of the treatment they want? What happened to "My body, my choice" leftards tout so much? You are a fucking hypocritical sack of leftest shit.


Beautiful post!!! Amen mother flees right here


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


That figures


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Because you have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Because you have no idea what you’re talking about.


The fk I don’t. And, I’m not gonna play your circle jerk game


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Because you have no idea what you’re talking about.
> ...


No. You don’t. You think HIPAA prevents publication of medical studies. Because you don’t know what you’re talking about.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> No. You don’t. You think HIPAA prevents publication of medical studies. Because you don’t know what you’re talking about


Patient doctor confidentiality laws do that.

what country do you think we’re in?

now if a study states the findings will be public, that’s another ballgame


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > No. You don’t. You think HIPAA prevents publication of medical studies. Because you don’t know what you’re talking about
> ...


And yet there’s journals filled with medical studies.

Because identifying information can be stripped of charts so the results can be published.

But you didn’t know that, because you have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Sure, as long as the patient signs a waiver


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Nope. Once you deidentify it, HIPPA no longer applies.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Trials, again, people sign waivers if it’s a trial


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > WTH_Progs? said:
> ...


I remember when they were telling everyone that the lock down was going to cause the cases to plato and it would just take a few weeks. But then they started burning down Minneapolis and every other Democrat city, not maintaining safe social distancing.....and every damned Democrat said riots were okay, but by God stay out of church services. 

That's when I smelled a rat.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Post one of his posts


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


They sure do sign consent to participate in a trial. No one in this little group has conducted a trial.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I smelled the rat far earlier


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yeah, so?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


BTW, until you got that, all them records are not for viewing


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Yeah, so?


So their conclusions aren’t reliable.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, so?
> ...


Ok! So? BTW, why does it bother you so that someone gained relief?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sure they are. Strip the identifying information and compile the data.

That’s how a lot of research is done.

Not that you know anything about that.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So that’s what we’ve been trying to tell you. This group is claiming things that they don’t have a legitimate basis for.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


back to lying,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I’n trying to protect people from false medical information.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Ah, another idiot who doesn’t know what their talking about.


----------



## dblack (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't see why this is a problem. If morons want to take medical advice from "Doctor" Trump, let them.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


well you are failing miserably,,,

do you believe in "right to try"???


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I already know what you are,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Sometimes, in the right circumstances.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


who are you to decide for other people???


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yep......wait till after November and we'll provide you with a real cure......a cure that costs a butt load of money and has to be repeated several times...


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...





colfax_m said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



examining your ass by sticking your head up it
I expect that's true.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You are going with political science 
Franco fag.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


"droves"


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 29, 2020)

Just another crap phony scandal like all the rest the right has. All investigated all discredited but never retracted by the crap GOP propaganda machine and the orange clown....


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> The difference is that Dr Fauci has worked in the premier medical facility dealing with infectious diseases for 30 years.


And he was totally unprepared to deal with the wuflu


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Treatments require a physician to prescribe them. First do no harm. It’s medical ethics.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Does everything have to be a conspiracy theory with you guys? Give it a rest.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


doctors are the ones prescribing it,,,

its not like they are buying it on the streets,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



And they have a responsibility to their patients to not harm them.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


as of yet I havent heard that they have,,,

and wouldnt it be harming them if they denied it when its been proven to help in some cases???


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Meanwhile the CDC says this crap doesn't work and causes heart damage, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 29, 2020)

Never have so many been so willing to hand over their sanity to their orange god......


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I’m opposed to doctors saying false things like claiming somethings been proven when it hasn’t.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how do you know its false or what their success's are with it???


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Because the data shows it doesn’t work.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> That’s how a lot of research is done.


In research labs sure! Again, why does it bother you patients wanted the drug?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


but the data on the ground says in some cases it does,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Better yet, why does it matter to him? The patients got relief


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > That’s how a lot of research is done.
> ...


No. That’s how research is done in the real world.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


TDS


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so you dont believe in "right to try"


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Except for the patients that used it and were cured disagree. Why does it bother you


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> No. That’s how research is done in the real world


Yep, in research lab environments


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No, it doesn’t. Some data from retrospective observational studies suggested it, but in order to prove it works, you need better research studies.

Guess what happened when they did better studies?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How do they know they were cured by it?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


guess what happened when they used it???
people got better,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


they didnt die and recovered sooner,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > No. That’s how research is done in the real world
> ...


You have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


youre one to talk,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Guess what happens to people when they don’t use it? They get better too.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How do they know they recovered “sooner”?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


according to the MSM they are dying in droves,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If y’all would actually listen to me, you might get an education in how medical research is done.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I am shutting down a dangerous and insane person who is ranting about demons and telling lies


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Not sure what his beef is!


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


cause they said so,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Most don’t.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Doesn’t sound like they did research. They merely presented data


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


TDS!!!


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


didnt you here??
we are all in danger of dying at any minute,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Present the data


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


But they have no way of knowing what would have happened if they didn’t take the drug.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 29, 2020)

*PROGS don't like her because:*

They're racist and the woman is black

They reject science when it conflicts with their religion (aka free-flowing PROG-doctrine).

She's a foreigner and they're xenophopes.

She didn't mansplain the situation which is sexism.

Fat-shaming


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


and neither do you,,,

so let them try it if they want to,,,its not hurting you,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Presenting data=research.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> But they have no way of knowing what would have happened if they didn’t take the drug


Ditto for masks and lick downs. And yet here we are


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


its old data that was researched before the kungflu existed,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Didn’t I what? Early on our worst case scenario was a mortality rate of 2.3%. So we always knew that most would survive.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Presenting data=research.


But the data wasn’t from a research effort!  It’s presented to show the truth


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


sorry,,,
didnt you hear,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > But they have no way of knowing what would have happened if they didn’t take the drug
> ...


True. When you don’t know, you do what makes the most sense and try to get better data.

And when we did that for hydroxychloroquine, the data showed that it didn’t work.

Undoubtedly, we are doing things now that don’t work and we won’t find out what until later.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Didn’t I what? Early on our worst case scenario was a mortality rate of 2.3%. So we always knew that most would survive.


Son, you had no idea of any data. All modeling


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Doesn’t sound like my problem.

So back to the issue. How does anyone know that the drug made them better?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


or it could work and you and the other TDSers were wrong,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Presenting data=research.
> ...


This is gibberish.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> True. When you don’t know, you do what makes the most sense and try to get better data.


There’s nothing to show it was the best thing. Know why?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how do you know it didnt???


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If it worked, we would have found out in the drug trials.

Time to move on. This isn’t a TDS thing.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Well, for starters you said it was proven to work. “How do you know it didn’t” isn’t exactly proof.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


By continuing to emphasis that she is a black woman , when her blackness is  totally irrelevant shows what a shameless and pathetic race baiter you are. It is always the racists the scream "racist"  the loudest.  Are you really so fucking ignorant that you think that a white woman would be given a pass on the inane crap that she has spewed? Actually, I don't think you are. I think it is just a sick game that you play


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > True. When you don’t know, you do what makes the most sense and try to get better data.
> ...


More gibberish.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It’s just factual data


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Dude, stop it demofks are king racists kkkers and all


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It’s always gibberish to you all, when you’re caught between the rock and the hard place


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Their data is useless. Garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


No, it’s just gibberish because you have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It’s her data, doesn’t include you. Are you pissed? Hahaha, you still didn’t answer why it bothers you?

by the way, prove her data is garbage


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> No, it’s just gibberish because you have no idea what you’re talking about.


Ain’t playing your game alice


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If she doesn’t share her data, it deserves to be ignored.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > No, it’s just gibberish because you have no idea what you’re talking about.
> ...


Stop pretending like you have the foggiest idea what you’re talking about and you might learn something.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Ain’t playing your game Alice. Refute the data or move on


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


There is no data to refute. She never presented any.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


WTF???!!  Sober up and try again


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Are you saying ER doctors aren’t experts in Covid!? Lol yes or no hahgagagga


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not really, no.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


they havent had time to do a proper trial,,but the evidence on the ground says it has some benefit,,,

sorry but you are pure TDS


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


theres a lot more than just her that have provided stacks of data,,,


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Maybe because Facebook Twitter and along with the CDC and every respected journalist in the world. Brainwashed functional moron


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Yes, we have had time to do a proper trial. Guess what the result was?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


that brings me back to "right to try"

it proven to be safe and only given under a doctors supervision,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Refute what data? She has presented no data.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


did you call and ask her for it???


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I don't have to. Competent doctors who claim to have a cure for a disease present corroborating data to support their claims.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so your just mad they didnt tell you,,,

maybe mommy can give you a cookie to shut you up,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

Why would I be mad at some quack who believes our government has reptilians from another planet?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Jul 29, 2020)

She's a quack, paid for by the Tea Party..... to promote nonsense....

Hydroxychloraquin was removed by the FDA as a treatment for covid months ago,

It's only allowed to be used in a trial setting....  And unless she and friends are using it in a legitimate scientific trial they are running.....how did she even get to use it?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


there are more doctors than her making the claim,,,

why are you focusing on a black women to silence her???


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

Care4all said:


> She's a quack, paid for by the Tea Party..... to promote nonsense....
> 
> Hydroxychloraquin was removed by the FDA as a treatment for covid months ago,
> 
> It's only allowed to be used in a trial setting....  And unless she and friends are using it in a legitimate scientific trial they are running.....how did she even get to use it?


She's also being sued for a patient's death.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Why are you injecting race into this? Are you racist?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Interesting


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Umm democrats are attacking a black woman, and her culture.. do you know your history?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm reminded of the letter that Trump's "doctor" supposedly "wrote" about his health during the 2016 campaign   :

_Mr Trump has had a recent complete medical examination that showed *only positive results.* Actually, his blood pressure, 110/65, and laboratory test results were _*astonishingly excellent. *

_If elected, Mr Trump, *I can state unequivocally, will be the healthiest individual ever elected to the presidency*._


----------



## Care4all (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The lady truly said all that crazy stuff.....  there is video of her doing such, Google it!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I think that it is  referring to the Health Insurance Privacy and Portability Act although I don't know what the relevance is


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


its what youre doing,,,
youre ignoring all the other doctors making the same claim and youre focused on her,,,the only factor I see is her race,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

Care4all said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


but what about all the other doctors making the same claim???


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Care4all said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What’s that have to do with her curing 350 patients with HC?


----------



## buttercup (Jul 29, 2020)

I didn't read the whole thread (it's 45 pages!) but just wanted to say it's becoming obvious to more and more people  that the criminals behind this scamdemic don't care about actual solutions, they only care about getting the whole world to take their vaccine.

And apparently, the duped folks here who are going along with this psyop also don't seem to care one whit about solutions, they've politicized the hell out of this thing and only care about pushing the establishment narrative.  I hold them just as responsible as the criminals behind this scam.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



I
Can't 
Even.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck racist, which culture practices replacing government officials with reptilian humanoids?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Si'


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> that brings me back to "right to try"
> 
> it proven to be safe and only given under a doctors supervision,,,


There are adverse events related to hydroxychloroquine. It's not the most dangerous drug out there, but it's not "safe". 

As I said, I'm opposed to people claim to have proof of a cure when that's not true.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > She's a quack, paid for by the Tea Party..... to promote nonsense....
> ...



Eh, I wouldn't put too much stock into that.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

Care4all said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Refute the 350 cured! Or go to bed


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Nope, now you're lying. It's not what I'm doing. I've said nothing about her race. But now I see you are racist. You just admitted you see no other factor but her race, you piece of shit racist.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > that brings me back to "right to try"
> ...


Every mother fking drug has side effects.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Which is why it's a bad idea to give drugs that have no benefit.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




but what about all the other doctors making the same claim???


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Which other doctor claimed 100% success rate??


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > that brings me back to "right to try"
> ...


its been used for 50 yrs,,if its not safe it shouldnt be allowed and doctors shouldnt be allowed to use it,,,

sadly the world doesnt revolve around you and people should be allowed to take it under a doctors supervision if they so choose,,,

"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> So that’s what we’ve been trying to tell you. This group is claiming things that they don’t have a legitimate basis for.


They cured their patients, and that fking bothers you why?

refute them alice


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


IF YOU DONT know that at this point I cant help you,,,

you can google it,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > that brings me back to "right to try"
> ...



Doctors also want to limit usage for prophylactic purposes to 14 days, which is about what Trump did.

They warn of side effects like vision loss after 5 years at normal prescription levels.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


and a lot of those side effects are death,,,


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It sure does.

. . . and they end up finding?  That these folks are telling the truth.

But. . . 

Because it doesn't server the purpose of the Deep State, the global world order, and the plans of the world's ruling oligarchy?

Those who dare to tell the truth and uphold their Hippocratic Oath oath end up getting crucified or their livelihood threatened.









						How a ‘simple country doctor’s’ claims of a coronavirus cure made it all the way to Trump and turned him into a right-wing star
					

How Dr. Vladimir Zelenko's claims of a coronavirus cure spread all the way to the White House. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/technology/doctor-zelenko-coronavirus-drugs.html




					www.chicagotribune.com
				












						Jewish MD who promoted virus cocktail is leaving community where he tested it
					

Dr. Vladimir 'Zev' Zelenko, an Orthodox doctor credited with bringing controversial malaria drug to Trump's attention, accused of spreading disinformation about infection rates




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						NY doctor who promoted COVID-19 drug cocktail leaves Jewish community
					

Dr. Vladimir “Zev” Zelenko — who promoted the use of the anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine, combined with azithromycin and zinc sulfate — practiced in Monroe, near the Hasidic encla…




					nypost.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > So that’s what we’ve been trying to tell you. This group is claiming things that they don’t have a legitimate basis for.
> ...


How do you know they cured their patients?


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Google what? Which other doctor claimed 100% success? Obviously none or you would have said, ya piece of shit racist.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Basically all drugs have toxicities which is why they should only been used when benefit is greater than harm.

Medical ethics.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Refute the 350 cured! Or go to bed



Maybe you missed it.  Her hospital only has 8 ICU beds, and they've been outsourcing serious patients since May.

The 350 patients the doctor treated were according to her facebook page, outpatients, many who were  never tested for the coronavirus, but showed flu-like symptoms.  Plus, she's a pediatrician, so many of her patients were children.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They had good data to prove their claims, we wouldn’t be having this conversation.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


when has that not happened???

who has said it harmed them???


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


how do you know they dont???
did you call and ask them for it??


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> I’m opposed to doctors saying false things like claiming somethings been proven when it hasn’t.


All they claimed was patients took it and were cured. They claimed nothing more


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Is it an active drug?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> its been used for 50 yrs,,if its not safe it shouldnt be allowed and doctors shouldnt be allowed to use it,,,



Drugs are often labeled that your doctor has determined the drug will be of more benefit than harm.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 29, 2020)

From the article: *The Key to Defeating COVID-19 Already Exists. We Need to Start Using It*

As professor of epidemiology at Yale School of Public Health, I have authored over 300 peer-reviewed publications and currently hold senior positions on the editorial boards of several leading journals. I am usually accustomed to advocating for positions within the mainstream of medicine, so have been flummoxed to find that, in the midst of a crisis,* I am fighting for a treatment that the data fully support but which, for reasons having nothing to do with a correct understanding of the science, has been pushed to the sidelines. As a result, tens of thousands of patients with COVID-19 are dying unnecessarily. *Fortunately, the situation can be reversed easily and quickly.​








						The key to defeating COVID-19 already exists. We need to start using it | Opinion
					

Contrary to what you hear, there is clear-cut medical evidence for the efficacy of hydroxychloroquine.




					www.newsweek.com
				




To all the idiots who care more about partisan politics than actual solutions, (and knowingly or not are helping Big Pharma and the corrupt globalist powers behind this psyop)* the blood is on your hands.*


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Basically all drugs have toxicities which is why they should only been used when benefit is greater than harm.
> 
> Medical ethics.






meaner gene said:


> Drugs are often labeled that your doctor has determined the drug will be of more benefit than harm.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > I’m opposed to doctors saying false things like claiming somethings been proven when it hasn’t.
> ...


Oh, is that all they claimed?

lol


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > its been used for 50 yrs,,if its not safe it shouldnt be allowed and doctors shouldnt be allowed to use it,,,
> ...


No they don’t. I take fking five pills a day plus an aspirin. Not one says any such shit


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



If there’s no benefit to hydroxychloroquine then that would be outweighed by basically any harm.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



I'm not even sure many of those patients even tested positive.

Most were treated based on flu-like symptoms.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> What do you mean?


The fda already approved it. It’s used for malaria for many a years


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


well thats good cause there has been a lot of solid benefits from using it,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Are we supposed to believe they’re keeping it a secret for some reason?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


But there was benefit, to at least 350 refute that


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Drugs are often labeled that your doctor has determined the drug will be of more benefit than harm.





jc456 said:


> No they don’t. I take fking five pills a day plus an aspirin. Not one says any such shit


Read the prescription warning label, the one listing the possible side effects, interactions and warnings.

I can't help it if you can't read the f*ck*ng label.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Who is?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean?
> ...


True. It’s used for malaria because it has a known scientifically demonstrated benefit.

But it’s not approved for COVID.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


who said they are??


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> No they don’t. I take fking five pills a day plus an aspirin. Not one says any such shit



I've got a PDR, give me the name of the drug and i'll read you the warnings.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Drugs are often labeled that your doctor has determined the drug will be of more benefit than harm.
> ...


I do. It isn’t there


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Try to keep up skippy.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


and yet it still helps,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > No they don’t. I take fking five pills a day plus an aspirin. Not one says any such shit
> ...


I don’t need them. I see a doctor


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You tell me. Either they have the data that proves it’s effective and they’re not showing anyone or they don’t have any data.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Try to keep up skippy


I know no one keeping secrets. Who is was the question Alice


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You tell me. Either they have the data that proves it’s effective and they’re not showing anyone or they don’t have any data.


Refute them. They gave the data


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




I will try and call them later and will let you know,,,

until then it seems to be helping,,,so I say let them keep using it helps


"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > You tell me. Either they have the data that proves it’s effective and they’re not showing anyone or they don’t have any data.
> ...


Show me.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I pay attention and dont have TDS,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean?
> ...



Not only don't you read drug labels, you're seriously uninformed.  The FDA approves drugs not no an absolute basis, but on the disease or condition it was meant to treat.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


All you do is repeat what Trump tells you to repeat. You don’t think for yourself.

Trump told you it works. You must agree.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


that doesnt mean it wont help on other illness's,,
in fact in a lot of cases it has several uses but focus on one,,,

and who really trusts trumps FDA,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I listen to doctors and really cant stand listening to trump,,hes rather annoying to hear talk,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> No they don’t. I take fking five pills a day plus an aspirin. Not one says any such shit





meaner gene said:


> I've got a PDR, give me the name of the drug and i'll read you the warnings.





jc456 said:


> I don’t need them. I see a doctor


Doctors don't have time to read you the warnings unless there are lethal symptoms to look out for.
And most drugs give contraindications to alcohol.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Stop making everything about partisan politics. Some of us don't give a rat's @ss what Trump says.  Tons of *DOCTORS* have said it works.  I posted an article a little while ago which you totally ignored.  I'll post it again.

As professor of epidemiology at Yale School of Public Health, I have authored over 300 peer-reviewed publications and currently hold senior positions on the editorial boards of several leading journals. I am usually accustomed to advocating for positions within the mainstream of medicine, so have been flummoxed to find that, in the midst of a crisis,* I am fighting for a treatment that the data fully support but which, for reasons having nothing to do with a correct understanding of the science, has been pushed to the sidelines. As a result, tens of thousands of patients with COVID-19 are dying unnecessarily. *Fortunately, the situation can be reversed easily and quickly.

https://www.newsweek.com/key-defeat...exists-we-need-start-using-it-opinion-1519535​
The fact that some of you seem to not want any solutions, totally based on asinine partisan politics, is absolutely despicable.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Even black doctors can’t hold their nose to democrats.. this woman saved 100% of her patients with hydroxychloroquine
> ...



No he would not. He would get some remdesivir - the medication that SAVES lives.  The one Trump ignored when he bought up all the hydroxychloroquine

When Trump gets the crud, I’d be more than happy to see him on hydroxychlooquine to speed his recovery.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Stop making everything about partisan politics. Some of us don't give a rat's @ass what Trump says. Tons of *DOCTORS* have said it works. I posted an article a little while ago which you totally ignored. I'll post it again.


I’m not making this about politics. Trump has warped this issue.

I’ve read this article and it’s got some problems.

This author quotes only positive studies, ignores all negative studies. That’s called confirmation bias. Furthermore, the studies he quoted are all observational and retrospective. Some come from questionable authors. This is a problem because since they aren’t controlled, they’re not great quality, but they’re good enough to warrant further investigation. So that’s what we did. We did a bigger, better, well designed prospective trial. That trial failed to show benefit.

The vast majority of the medical community moved on to other treatments with better data and hydroxychloroquine isn’t really used anymore. The medical community did this not because of politics but because that’s what the data showed.

Now, the medical community is not monolithic and there’s always dissenting voices and that’s okay. But the evidence as a whole is really not good for hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> that doesnt mean it wont help on other illness's,,
> in fact in a lot of cases it has several uses but focus on one,,,
> 
> and who really trusts trumps FDA,,,


Actually many drugs were developed or certified to treat one thing, and when put into broader use, side effects in the limited study found other uses./

_And the compound finasteride was first used in the drug Proscar, made by Merck, to treat swollen prostates, but was later approved to treat baldness under the name Propecia when patients reported they noticed hair changes after taking the drug. 

 Sildenafil, the active ingredient in Viagra, was originally developed to treat cardiovascular problems. It was meant to dilate the heart’s blood vessels by blocking a particular protein called PDE-5.  

 ”A very observant nurse reported this, saying the men were embarrassed [because] they were getting erections.” It appeared that the blood vessels dilating were not in the heart, but rather the penis (dilating blood vessels is part of the process that leads to erections). 
_


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The medical community is not short on kooky doctors making unsubstantiated claims as we can see.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I know what you mean,,look at Fauci,,,

doesnt mean its effects didnt happen,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> This author quotes only positive studies, ignores all negative studies. That’s called confirmation bias. Furthermore, the studies he quoted are all observational and retrospective. Some come from questionable authors. This is a problem because since they aren’t controlled, they’re not great quality, but they’re good enough to warrant further investigation. So that’s what we did. We did a bigger, better, well designed prospective trial. That trial failed to show benefit.



This is like the ads for Trump University.  Citing the success stories, and never mentioning the failures.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Fauci is not a kooky doctor. He’s extremely well respected. You don’t know much about him, do you?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > This author quotes only positive studies, ignores all negative studies. That’s called confirmation bias. Furthermore, the studies he quoted are all observational and retrospective. Some come from questionable authors. This is a problem because since they aren’t controlled, they’re not great quality, but they’re good enough to warrant further investigation. So that’s what we did. We did a bigger, better, well designed prospective trial. That trial failed to show benefit.
> ...


the benefit of the internet is you can show his failures for him,,


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 29, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Remdesivir isn't approved either.   

From the FDA website:




>>Q. Is remdesivir approved by the FDA to treat COVID-19?

A. No. Remdesivir is an investigational antiviral drug. It is not currently FDA-approved to treat or prevent any diseases, including COVID-19. <<


 In addition, Unproven Remdesivir  cost $3100 a pill, a whole lot more than popularly priced hydroxychloroquine.   

BTW, President Trump - like MOST world leaders- is already taking it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


its a matter of perspective,,,but he is a politician that just happens to have a Drs license making medical decisions,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the ads for Trump University.  Citing the success stories, and never mentioning the failures.
> ...


Hydroxychloroquine studies showed more harm than good.  They ended the studies before patients suffered permanent harm, which would have been conclusive proof of their findings. But there are medical ethics involved.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Remdesivir isn't approved either.


Remdesivir has emergency authorized used for COVID from the FDA. Hydroxychloroquine had it’s emergency authorization for COVID pulled last month.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Homosexual specialist , the late Larry Kramer, described Fauci as an "incompetent idiot".    The doctor hasn't seen a  patient since the 1960's, and is a professional bureaucrat


----------



## bodecea (Jul 29, 2020)

Only solidly groomed cultists would fall for this stuff.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> BTW, President Trump - like MOST world leaders- is already taking it.


Trump stopped taking it weeks ago.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No, he’s a medical doctor who has risen to the top of his field because his work. You don’t know much about him and it’s hard to explain to people who don’t know how respected he is.

For example, this is the seminal textbook on internal medicine. Look at the authors:





Medicine is by and large a meritocracy. Fauci is at the top because he deserves it.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Homosexual specialist , the late Larry Kramer, described Fauci as an "incompetent idiot".    The doctor hasn't seen a  patient since the 1960's, and is a professional bureaucrat


Fauci oversees pandemic response.  And has been the top guy in the world for several decades.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


And the world's greatest expert on pandemics, Brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Apparently Kramer went to Fauci when he was on death’s door.

So it would appear your full of shit.


‘We Loved Each Other’: Fauci Recalls Larry Kramer, Friend and Nemesis


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




If I needed complicated surgery, Tony Fauci is the last quack I would go to.    If you think he's so brilliant, you can have a different opinion on this.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> And the world's greatest expert on pandemics. Brainwashed functional moron.



Fauci treats populations, and not patients.

By so doing, he's saved more lives than he ever could have as a doctor treating individual patients.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Well, Fauci isn’t a surgeon so I wouldn’t go to him either.

Kramer had an infectious disease and went to him because he is an infectious disease expert, which is why he’s important right now.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> If I needed complicated surgery, Tony Fauci is the last quack I would go to.    If you think he's so brilliant, you can have a different opinion on this.



I wouldn't take medical advice from a Nobel prize winning economist.  
 So what's your point?


----------



## buttercup (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Stop making everything about partisan politics. Some of us don't give a rat's @ass what Trump says. Tons of *DOCTORS* have said it works. I posted an article a little while ago which you totally ignored. I'll post it again.
> ...



You're just repeating what the TV has indoctrinated you to repeat.    What you can't seem to grasp is that they don't care about any actual solutions, because this is not about health, it's about control and keeping the public in constant fear, because that is precisely how they bring about their numerous agendas.

Whether you're doing it knowingly or you're a useful idiot, you are helping Big Pharma and corrupt powers bring about their globalist agendas, that have nothing to do with health.  If you actually think the government and Big Pharma care about our health, you are woefully naïve.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

buttercup said:


> You're just repeating what the TV has indoctrinated you to repeat.    What you can't seem to grasp is that they don't care about any actual solutions, because this is not about health, it's about control and keeping the public in constant fear, because that is precisely how they bring about their numerous agendas.



You think their agenda telling people to wear masks, so as to control the spread of the coronavirus, is about control, and not about stemming a pandemic?

Especially since they didn't say you had to "buy" a mask, you  could make one of your own from rags or a scarf.  Taking the economics out of it.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

buttercup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Not everything has to be a conspiracy theory, dude. Just stop.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > You're just repeating what the TV has indoctrinated you to repeat.    What you can't seem to grasp is that they don't care about any actual solutions, because this is not about health, it's about control and keeping the public in constant fear, because that is precisely how they bring about their numerous agendas.
> ...


they arent telling us, they are forcing us at the barrel of a gun,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Not everything has to be a conspiracy theory, dude. Just stop.



I believe there are a small group of  very rich and very powerful individuals, who are behind starting conspiracy theories.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Not everything has to be a conspiracy theory, dude. Just stop.
> ...


I didnt know you were rich,,,

but how would I,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> they arent telling us, they are forcing us at the barrel of a gun,,,


 They do that every time the country as in dire peril.

_The New York City draft riots (July 13–16, 1863), sometimes referred to as the Manhattan draft riots and known at the time as Draft Week, were violent disturbances in Lower Manhattan, widely regarded as the culmination of white working-class discontent with new laws passed by Congress that year to draft men to fight in . _


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > they arent telling us, they are forcing us at the barrel of a gun,,,
> ...


so you support fascist tactics,,,

GOT IT!!

I dont because I'm not a fascist,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Why would they say it works if it didn’t? Are these fks calling them dishonest? I’m truly trying to rationalize these demofks issue.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Why all the oxy codine  death then? You’re really confused


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


dont try to hard,,,their agenda is clear,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


He isn’t in a lab, nor is he doing any research


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Why would they say it works if it didn’t?


Attention


----------



## buttercup (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > You're just repeating what the TV has indoctrinated you to repeat.    What you can't seem to grasp is that they don't care about any actual solutions, because this is not about health, it's about control and keeping the public in constant fear, because that is precisely how they bring about their numerous agendas.
> ...



I didn't say that the masks were about economics.  It's about control and keeping this whole scam going, keeping the public in continual fear, so that they can bring about their numerous agendas.  One of their agendas is mandating intrusive medical procedures such as vaccination. Once that precedent is set, it opens the door for controlling all of your medical decisions thereafter.

Anyone who has been paying attention can see where this is all heading. Don't take my word for it, Gates has openly stated that people will not be able to live a normal life (do things like travel, go to public events, etc) unless they are vaccinated.    And that is just one of their agendas, there are numerous others that are in the works, of course using this "pandemic" as their catchall pretext.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> so you support fascist tactics,,,
> 
> GOT IT!!
> 
> I dont because I'm not a fascist,,,


Actually nobody is holding a gun to your head.  The most they threaten is the same thing they do when you don't obey the speed limit.

I would hardly call the police enforcing traffic laws to be fascists.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Why do you say things without having any idea I’d it’s true?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


 Pro homo, the three leftard commie fucks that collaborated on that pile of shit are not doctors or physicians.  So you can STFU, " Queenie".


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Why would they say it works if it didn’t?



Why would Trump say he got more votes when he didn't?

Why would Trump say he had the biggest inauguration when he didn't?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > so you support fascist tactics,,,
> ...


youre kidding right???

thats a privilege I agreed to,,,


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...




There is always the possibility of a bad result with any drug.

But that being said, hydroxychloroquine has been prescribed to people for decades with few bad reactions.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Why all the oxy codine  death then? You’re really confused


Oxycodine users had to break the law in order to overdose.  They either bought it illegally on the black market, or illegally got a prescription (s).


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I didn't say that the masks were about economics.  It's about control and keeping this whole scam going, keeping the public in continual fear, so that they can bring about their numerous agendas.  One of their agendas is mandating intrusive medical procedures such as vaccination. Once that precedent is set, it opens the door for controlling all of your medical decisions thereafter.



If people wore masks, then the vaccine wouldn't  be needed.

If they were pushing vaccination, they would tell people not to wear masks, so that the number of cases would get large enough to scare people into running for a vaccine.

Instead they advocate masks, which would minimize the need for a vaccine.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> I would hardly call the police enforcing traffic laws to be fascists.





progressive hunter said:


> youre kidding right???
> 
> thats a privilege I agreed to,,,


What about tickets for jay-walking?  Did you agree to that?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > I would hardly call the police enforcing traffic laws to be fascists.
> ...


do you hear me complaining???


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they say it works if it didn’t?
> ...


Or to let others know they use the drug and it’s working . Why are you afraid of that? Ewwwwww


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> There is always the possibility of a bad result with any drug.
> 
> But that being said, hydroxychloroquine has been prescribed to people for decades with few bad reactions.



Actuallyo there have been many bad reactions.  They were just deemed acceptable based on the benefit from preventing malaria, or treating lupus.

It's no different from the drugs prescribed to reduce the risk of stroke, or heart attack.  Most of them have produced fatalities, but at a low enough level to be an acceptable cost vs benefit.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

buttercup said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Still waiting for someone to answer why I can’t wear glasses with a mask?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > There is always the possibility of a bad result with any drug.
> ...


what are your qualifications to make that claim???

or are you just repeating what you hear on MSM???


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > There is always the possibility of a bad result with any drug.
> ...


No difference to any other drug! None, zippola


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > What about tickets for jay-walking?  Did you agree to that?
> ...


Mask wearing is being forced upon you the same as jay-walking.

Why complain about the former and not the latter.  Same penalty.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > I would hardly call the police enforcing traffic laws to be fascists.
> ...


The one that chaps my ass is driving and texting


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How do they know it’s working?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Still waiting for someone to answer why I can’t wear glasses with a mask?


Because you can't walk and chew gum at the same time?


----------



## buttercup (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say that the masks were about economics.  It's about control and keeping this whole scam going, keeping the public in continual fear, so that they can bring about their numerous agendas.  One of their agendas is mandating intrusive medical procedures such as vaccination. Once that precedent is set, it opens the door for controlling all of your medical decisions thereafter.
> ...



You're starting off with a number of wrong assumptions, so your conclusion is inevitably going to be incorrect.  They don't necessarily need people to actually be sick to push for their vaccine, they just need people to believe this whole thing is what they claim it is.  They need people to be in continual fear.

So masks are not only for keeping the scam going in people's minds, but they're also going to be used as leverage, to get non-compliant people to take the vaccine, as this nurse states in this short video:


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Forcing health issues on me is not their right, challengable


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


you ever heard of "CONSENT OF THE GOVERNED"?

and it goes far beyond just masks,,,

it has only effected 1% of the people negatively and we have destroyed over 50% of some business's,, not to mention what its done to peoples livelihoods,,,
thats not acceptable


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> It's no different from the drugs prescribed to reduce the risk of stroke, or heart attack.  Most of them have produced fatalities, but at a low enough level to be an acceptable cost vs benefit.





progressive hunter said:


> what are your qualifications to make that claim???
> 
> or are you just repeating what you hear on MSM???


I can google

*Death and Disability from Warfarin-Associated Intracranial and ...*

Of the 40 patients who died from *warfarin*-associated hemorrhage, 35 (88%) died of intracranial hemorrhage (annualized mortality rate of 0.23% [95% CI, 0.16%–0.32%]) and only 5 died of major extracranial hemorrhage (annualized mortality rate 0.03% [95% CI, 0.01%–0.08%])


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

buttercup said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Hop on that boxcar when they mandate that right?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > It's no different from the drugs prescribed to reduce the risk of stroke, or heart attack.  Most of them have produced fatalities, but at a low enough level to be an acceptable cost vs benefit.
> ...


so you have none,,,
GOT IT,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> How do they know it’s working?


Just like I bought an "elephant" charm.  It was guaranteed to prevent elephant stampedes.   So far i've never been attacked by an elephant.  So it obviously works


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


How do you know it isn’t?

Or are you saying the virus really isn’t threatening?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

buttercup said:


> So masks are not only for keeping the scam going in people's minds, but they're also going to be used as leverage, to get non-compliant people to take the vaccine, as this nurse states in this short video:


If people wore masks, the spread of coronavirus would be much lower.  So low it would no longer be a pandemic, and could actually reduce it to the point a vaccine would no longer be needed.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Forcing health issues on me is not their right, challengable



Does that mean you refused to join the military?

They don't give you a choice about medical issues.  Especially before shipping out overseas.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > How do they know it’s working?
> ...


Go to Africa and then report back


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> If people wore masks, the spread of coronavirus would be much lower


Post that data


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Does that mean you refused to join the military?
> 
> They don't give you a choice about medical issues. Especially before shipping out overseas.


Sure they do


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> it has only effected 1% of the people negatively and we have destroyed over 50% of some business's,, not to mention what its done to peoples livelihoods,,,
> thats not acceptable



Just like WWII effected 0.2% of americans, yet the economic impact was much more than the coronavirus shutdowns.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > it has only effected 1% of the people negatively and we have destroyed over 50% of some business's,, not to mention what its done to peoples livelihoods,,,
> ...


I dont see the comparison,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> *Death and Disability from Warfarin-Associated Intracranial and ...*
> 
> Of the 40 patients who died from *warfarin*-associated hemorrhage, 35 (88%) died of intracranial hemorrhage (annualized mortality rate of 0.23% [95% CI, 0.16%–0.32%]) and only 5 died of major extracranial hemorrhage (annualized mortality rate 0.03% [95% CI, 0.01%–0.08%])





progressive hunter said:


> so you have none,,,
> GOT IT,,,


Calling a scientific medical study "none"?

That can only be the result of dollars and no sense.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > it has only effected 1% of the people negatively and we have destroyed over 50% of some business's,, not to mention what its done to peoples livelihoods,,,
> ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > *Death and Disability from Warfarin-Associated Intracranial and ...*
> ...


sighting a single study means nothing other than you know how to copy and paste,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > If people wore masks, the spread of coronavirus would be much lower
> ...


It was reported by the governor of colorado.  He compared counties requiring masks in his state with those that didn't.  And he concluded that masks work beyond all doubt.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > that brings me back to "right to try"
> ...


It's not safe for people like Dr Fauci and Bill Gate's pocket book. 
They've been using the drug for decades and it never became unsafe till now.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


That study is good, but  multiple drs. Come out and that’s invalidated. Can’t make up their insanity


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Hahaha hahaha


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No one is saying it “became unsafe”. It was always associated with some side effects, like any drug. The difference is that when benefits outweigh the risks, it’s useful therapy. When there’s no benefit to using hydroxychloroquine, that means the risks are too great to use.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


that would be true if there wasnt evidence its works and has yet to cause any harm,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Does that mean you refused to join the military?
> 
> They don't give you a choice about medical issues. Especially before shipping out overseas.





jc456 said:


> Sure they do



What army were you ever in ?  The kiss army?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> No one is saying it “became unsafe”. It was always associated with some side effects, like any drug. The difference is that when benefits outweigh the risks, it’s useful therapy. When there’s no benefit to using hydroxychloroquine, that means the risks are too great to use


Then no one ever should take it. Holy fk decades, and now it’s sooooo fking unsafe? Alice, you’re beyond the looking glass


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


You seem to have missed the point.  It was a drug to prevent strokes, that kills people.
But as they showed, the fatality rate was acceptable.
With an annualized mortality rate of 0.23%


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


OK,,
whats that got to do with current events???


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> They've been using the drug for decades and it never became unsafe till now.


The same for morphine.  It's not safe or acceptable for widespread use also.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They've been using the drug for decades and it never became unsafe till now.
> ...


Morphine is widely used today,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Then no one ever should take it. Holy fk decades, and now it’s sooooo fking unsafe? Alice, you’re beyond the looking glass


You know about treating patients by removing half their brain.

But it's not approved for treating headaches.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Then no one ever should take it. Holy fk decades, and now it’s sooooo fking unsafe? Alice, you’re beyond the looking glass
> ...


everybody knows amputation is the proper way to deal with headaches,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> You seem to have missed the point.  It was a drug to prevent strokes, that kills people.
> But as they showed, the fatality rate was acceptable.
> With an annualized mortality rate of 0.23%





progressive hunter said:


> OK,,
> whats that got to do with current events???


It's all about cost benefit.  And hydroxychloroquine had higher proven costs, than provable benefits.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to have missed the point.  It was a drug to prevent strokes, that kills people.
> ...


what are your qualifications for such a claim???

other than copy and paste,,,


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2020)

Today on the local news here in Amarillo, several doctors got on the screen and told everyone that HCL wasn't a very good treatment, and that the preferred methods of treatment in hospitals around here was Remdesivir and plasma transfusions.

The doctors here in Amarillo seem to think that hydroxychloroquine isn't very useful, which is why they won't use it here.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > No one is saying it “became unsafe”. It was always associated with some side effects, like any drug. The difference is that when benefits outweigh the risks, it’s useful therapy. When there’s no benefit to using hydroxychloroquine, that means the risks are too great to use
> ...


No


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


As a whole, the evidence does not support the drug's efficacy.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


what are your qualifications for making such a claim???

cause the people I am listening to are medical doctors with long lists of credentials,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Before Durham Humphrey, it was available without a prescription.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I'm a medical professional. Fauci has a long list of credentials, does he not?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> It's all about cost benefit.  And hydroxychloroquine had higher proven costs, than provable benefits.





progressive hunter said:


> what are your qualifications for such a claim???
> 
> other than copy and paste,,,


I'm not qualified to make that determination, but the FDA is more than qualified, and they made that determination.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


ok,,,


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they say it works if it didn’t?
> ...



Cuz he wanted to see you cry?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > It's all about cost benefit.  And hydroxychloroquine had higher proven costs, than provable benefits.
> ...


they are only looking at it from a medical aspect and are ignoring the social impact of people loosing their lively hoods for something that only effects 1% of the population,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> They've been using the drug for decades and it never became unsafe till now.





meaner gene said:


> The same for morphine.  It's not safe or acceptable for widespread use also.





meaner gene said:


> Before Durham Humphrey, it was available without a prescription.


Before Durham Humphrey it was in widespread use as I said.  Afterward it was restricted to by prescription only (not widespread)



progressive hunter said:


> ok,,,



Do I get an "o.k. you were right?"


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> the FDA is more than qualified, and they made that determination.





progressive hunter said:


> they are only looking at it from a medical aspect and are ignoring the social impact of people loosing their lively hoods for something that only effects 1% of the population,,,


They're the FDA, it's in their mandate to only concern themselves with medical issues.

They don't allow someone to market diseased or  spoiled meat just because they can sell it cheaper.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > the FDA is more than qualified, and they made that determination.
> ...


like I said they are only looking at a small part of a bigger picture,,,

not sure what spoiled meat has to do with the subject,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean you refused to join the military?
> ...


I don’t need to be in an american army to know my constitution


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > the FDA is more than qualified, and they made that determination.
> ...


Violates constitutional authority. They are not to protect my health


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


OMG you are a mess!!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You are


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> like I said they are only looking at a small part of a bigger picture,,,
> 
> not sure what spoiled meat has to do with the subject,,,


The FDA doesn't use economics as a the basis of determining food or drug safety.
They only use medical information.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No what?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 29, 2020)

buttercup said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...







__





						dependence Treatment
					

We treat dependence using a holistic approach that identifies and addresses the issues underlying the dependence—physical, mental, social, spiritual and biochemical. 	When deemed necessary as a result of a comprehensive medical assessment upon arrival, our partner hospital is available for...



					paracelsus-sanatorium.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Your entire post. It's wrong. No.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > like I said they are only looking at a small part of a bigger picture,,,
> ...


The drug is already fda approved. Why do you care?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Well, while you may not have been in the military, you don't know much about how they do stuff.  When I first got to boot camp, they shot up everyone in the company with all sorts of vaccines.  Matter of fact, I ended up having a reaction to one of them, which is how I found out that I was allergic to Thimerserol.  And, they made a note in my medical records about it.  While I didn't have to get the same shots that everyone else did when annual vaccine time came around, they still gave me vaccines that didn't have thimerserol in them.

And, if your command is going to a place where there are local diseases like malaria, they make you get vaccinated against it before letting you go there.  Same thing when you go overseas, as various areas require various vaccinations, and you don't have a choice about getting them or not.  If you get the orders there, you have to get the shots required for the area.

No.  The military does NOT give you a choice about getting vaccinated.  It wasn't until I retired and was under the VA health care system that I had a choice in being vaccinated or not.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Oh, No


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Does that mean you refused to join the military?
> 
> They don't give you a choice about medical issues. Especially before shipping out overseas.





jc456 said:


> I don’t need to be in an american army to know my constitution


The military is under UCMJ not the constitution.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yeah, shocking. I explain things as simply as possible and you still don't get it.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


That’s why they don’t do that anymore


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> They're the FDA, it's in their mandate to only concern themselves with medical issues.





jc456 said:


> Violates constitutional authority. They are not to protect my health


Jeeezzzzz, are you intentionally trolling absolute stupidity?


FDA *Mission*
_The Food and Drug Administration is responsible for protecting the public health by ensuring the safety, efficacy, and security of human and veterinary drugs, biological products, and medical devices; and by ensuring the safety of our nation's food supply, cosmetics, and products that emit radiation. 
_


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Yeah, shocking. I explain things as simply as possible and you still don't get it.


You think I care about your shitty ass posts?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > They're the FDA, it's in their mandate to only concern themselves with medical issues.
> ...


They can’t make me do jack shit

go read up on all those druggiesdeaths due to oxy codine.

you must think you’re talking to a demofk


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, shocking. I explain things as simply as possible and you still don't get it.
> ...


You keep replying to them...


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> The drug is already fda approved. Why do you care?


We already covered this.  Apparently you have the memory of someone with tertiary syphilis. 

The FDA approves drugs for a particular disease or condition.  

_Off-label use that is not supported by adequate evidence is associated with significantly higher rates of adverse drug reactions. ... In addition, it has been illegal for drug manufacturers to directly promote or advertise a drug for any indication that the FDA has not approved _


----------



## sartre play (Jul 29, 2020)

What's the problem? if you or yours  get the Virus take the drug, some may suggest that its not safe, but what the hay its your body I am sure not going to stop you.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Bullshit.  The military still vaccinates everyone who comes to boot camp, and if you are sent overseas, you have to get shots for whatever that area you are going to calls for before shipping out.

I've had to get an overseas screening before, and they are a pain in the ass to get done, as you are screened for your record, your credit, and you have to be medically compliant to serve there.  Matter of fact, one of the things I had to get done was have a fatty deposit on the back of my neck removed before going, as they didn't want me to get there and then have complications from the cyst.  You also have to be Class 1 for dental (meaning there is no work required) before you can ship out.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

sartre play said:


> What's the problem? if you or yours  get the Virus take the drug, some may suggest that its not safe, but what the hay its your body I am sure not going to stop you.


WHy not take Trumps advice and inject yourself with disinfectant?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> You also have to be Class 1 for dental (meaning there is no work required) before you can ship out.


You can actually be class 2,
_
The Department of Defense (DOD) has said that 95 
percent of military personnel, active and Reserve, should fall into Class 1 or Class 2 dental fitness categories, meaning that they are healthy enough to deploy.

Dental Class 3, individuals who require urgent or emergent dental treatment that if not accomplished will likely result in a dental emergency within 12 months. Class 3 individuals are not worldwide deployable._





__





						- CHALLENGES ASSOCIATED WITH ACHIEVING FULL DENTAL READINESS IN THE RESERVE COMPONENT
					





					www.govinfo.gov


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Nothing illegal about that. You are still a shitty poster


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> > What's the problem? if you or yours  get the Virus take the drug, some may suggest that its not safe, but what the hay its your body I am sure not going to stop you.
> ...


When was that? Did you try?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > like I said they are only looking at a small part of a bigger picture,,,
> ...


thats what I just said,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Nothing illegal about that. You are still a shitty poster


Do you still think the army has to give soldiers all the rights in the constution?

Like the first amendment freedom to call the president an a-hole?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing illegal about that. You are still a shitty poster
> ...


they can call the president an asshole,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing illegal about that. You are still a shitty poster
> ...


I’m sure they call anyone an asshole they want! They have rights


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> they are only looking at it from a medical aspect and are ignoring the social
> impact of people loosing their lively hoods for something that only effects 1% of the population,,,





meaner gene said:


> The FDA doesn't use economics as a the basis of determining food or drug safety.
> They only use medical information.





progressive hunter said:


> thats what I just said,,,



Read your post again. You complained they didn't take economics into account.  And I said that's their job.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > they are only looking at it from a medical aspect and are ignoring the social
> ...


so I was right,,,

whats your beef???


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You are too stupid to know just how stupid you actually are.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


youre projecting again,,,,


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> I’m sure they call anyone an asshole they want! They have rights





progressive hunter said:


> they can call the president an asshole,,,



That's a violation of UCMJ article 88 and/or 134.

When a military member is wearing the uniform and receiving a salary from the Department of Defense, that military member has essentially signed away his First Amendment rights granted by the Constitution. The exact words of the Uniform Code of Military Justice Article 88 - Contempt Toward Public Officials states: *“Any commissioned officer who uses contemptuous words against the President, the Vice President, Congress, the Secretary of Defense, the Secretary of a military department, the Secretary of Transportation, or the Governor or legislature of any State, Territory, Commonwealth, or possession in which he is on duty or present shall be punished as a court-martial may direct.”*


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It’s been a long day so my memory is a little fuzzy. Who here is actually quoting the medical literature?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sure they call anyone an asshole they want! They have rights
> ...


calling him an asshole is an opinion not contemptuous,,, language,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


why are you moving the goal post????


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Just wish y’all would stop pretending.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


pretending to do what???


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


To know what you’re talking about.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


what I'm talking about is "free to try"


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You moved your goalposts from “proven effective” to “why not?”


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


no I didnt,,,

once again you lie,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Bad news.



progressive hunter said:


> and wouldnt it be harming them if they denied it when its been proven to help in some cases???


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

I


colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


 dont see your point,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He plays games. He’s a circle jerk artist


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jul 29, 2020)

Do the Trump haters know that Trump himself took *hydroxychloroquine?*


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> I
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> ...


Of course you don’t.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 29, 2020)

conserveguy877 said:


> Do the Trump haters know that Trump himself took *hydroxychloroquine?*


So what?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


first there has to be one,,,


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Trump's hcq claims are standing up to intense badger scrutiny. Read 'em and weep, MoFo.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jul 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Trump haters know that Trump himself took *hydroxychloroquine?*
> ...



Thanks for my clear setup how you're an idiot and help prove Trump's point...

Treatment with Hydroxychloroquine Cut Death Rate Significantly in COVID-19 Patients, Henry Ford Health System Study Shows


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You also have to be Class 1 for dental (meaning there is no work required) before you can ship out.
> ...



Well, that isn't what they did with me.  I was class 2 when I saw the dentist, but then he said that since I was being forward deployed, he'd go ahead and take care of all the necessary work then.  I walked into the exam class 2, but was class 1 when I left.

But, it may have been because I was going to an MSC vessel, which when I was on the CONCORD spent only 3 months out of a 24 month tour in homeport.  The rest of the time, we were deployed to the Med.  I got to know Augusta Bay Sicily and Catania better than I knew Norfolk VA.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sure they call anyone an asshole they want! They have rights
> ...



Yep, the second you sign the dotted line and take the oath, becoming active duty, roughly 75 percent of your rights as a US citizen are suspended for the time you are active duty.  You only get them back when you are discharged or retire.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


WOW!!! 75%
what are these rights they lose???


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Well, there's the free speech thing for one.  You aren't allowed to speak badly of your chain of command, as that is considered disrespect.  While active duty, there were certain groups that I could have been brought up on charges if I joined them, so freedom to associate with who I wanted was out.

If I wanted to go to a rally of any kind, I had to first check with the PAO (Public Affairs Officer), to make sure it wasn't one that would reflect badly on the Navy or the military if I was seen there.  If I wanted to go to a political rally for a certain candidate, I was required to wear civilian clothes, because if people saw me there in uniform, they would assume that the Navy was endorsing that candidate, which was not allowed.

There are lots of things that civilians can do that military personnel are not allowed to do.  And, like I said, I didn't get those rights back until after I retired.  But, staying for over 20 years in the Navy was my choice, because I knew it would be good for me in the long run, which is what made me stay in, even though there were lots of restrictions placed on me.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


THEY SIGNED UP AND AGREED TO THAT,,
so they didnt lose their rights,,,,,,


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Even though we signed up and volunteered, there were still many restrictions on what we could and couldn't do, which means they were taken away.  If it makes you feel better, you could say that I voluntarily gave them up to be able to work in the Navy.

But the end result was the same, there are things civilians can do that military personnel can't.  Civilians enjoy more rights than the military does.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


of course there is,,
but they didnt LOSE their rights,,,like you said,,they voluntarily gave them up for service to their country,,,

you cant do it then complain later,,


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Truthfully, I didn't know how many of my rights had been suspended by my enlisting until after my first year when I had to go to Navy Rights and Responsibilities training (which is held once a year for a week).  That is when I learned how many of the rights I enjoyed as a civilian were no longer available to me.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


sounds like buyers remorse to me,,,

so I shouldnt thank you for your service since you hated it so much,,,


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No, not buyers remorse, just what happened when I enlisted.  As far as thanking me for my service?  Do or don't, I don't care.  Did I hate it?  Sometimes, like when we'd been out on the water for over 3 weeks and I lost all track of time, since all the days were pretty much a repeat of the other.  But, I really enjoyed the fellowship of my fellow Sailors, as well as liked the fact that we all worked as a team (civilians seem to have a problem with that concept on occasion).  I also enjoyed the fact that I've been to 26 different countries, 49 different States (only missing Alaska), and got to see lots of different, cool things that people are interested in hearing about when I tell them things I did.  The 4 different war zones that I served in weren't much fun though.  

And, to tell you the truth, even though I've been retired for almost 18 years, I still miss the hell out of it.  The people I worked with and the travel that the Navy afforded me are the 2 things I miss the most.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Is that a joe biden quote!? Haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

Yale epidemiologist: Dr. Fauci running 'misinformation campaign' against hydroxychloroquine
					

Accuses prominent doctor of harboring 'total anti-science viewpoint.'




					justthenews.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

conserveguy877 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


From the article in question:
However, our results should be interpreted with some caution and should not be applied to patients treated outside of hospital settings. *Our results also require further confirmation in prospective, randomized controlled trials that rigorously evaluate the safety and efficacy of hydroxychloroquine therapy for COVID-19 in hospitalized patients. *

Furthermore:
The study that sparked the latest controversy was anything but randomized. Not only was it not randomized, outside experts noted, but patients who received hydroxychloroquine were also more likely to get steroids, which appear to help very sick patients with Covid-19. That is likely to have influenced the central finding of the Henry Ford study: that death rates were 50% lower among patients in hospitals treated with hydroxychloroquine. 









						A flawed Covid-19 study gets the White House’s attention — and the FDA may pay the price
					

A new debate over whether to use hydroxychloroquine as a Covid-19 treatment is threatening to undermine the FDA's credibility when it needs it most.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


There is one but you lack the ability to maintain a consistent argument

You also lack the ability to reflect on your own failings.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I havent failed at anything here,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I supposed he's using the old Clayton Williams quote:  “if it’s inevitable, relax and enjoy it.”


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> The problem is people thinking they don’t need to do things like wear masks and social distance because they think there’s a cure.


oh contrair, I don't like wearing masks because they don't work.  I've asked quite often in here, why do my glasses fog up when I wear them with a mask?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> The best data says it doesn’t work.


no, you  mean your data.  not ours.  so you can park that rig now.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You’re just another dumb shit tool who is programmed to believe what their told and nothing else.
> 
> People like you are useless.


Irony yet again.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Well, maybe not for someone like yourself that just believes whatever they’re told to believe.


is that based on your best data?  ohhhhh the irony.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > The best data says it doesn’t work.
> ...


I don’t have data. I’m going by what’s published.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Trust but verify. I want to see the data, which is what any doctor would do.


she gave it to you 350 patients 100% recovered.  refute it.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> I don’t have data. I’m going by what’s published.


can't recall, did you post a link to your data?  what makes that published data any more credible?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > You’re just another dumb shit tool who is programmed to believe what their told and nothing else.
> ...


Trump said hydroxychloroquine works and you’re going to believe that no matter what. Because you believe everything he says...

...even if it takes inventing worldwide conspiracy theories to do so.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Trust but verify. I want to see the data, which is what any doctor would do.
> ...


She didn’t provide the data.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t have data. I’m going by what’s published.
> ...


Someone willing to publish their data is more credible than someone who won’t. Is this a serious question?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Not only did she publish it but she went to capitol hill had a press conference told you about it you could ask her any question you wanted.. The media silenced her.. is this the ussr?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


at least 350 patients would say otherwise. still waiting on that refute.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so you want to see the files of her patients that said they didnt get sicker and die,,,

thats stupid,,,why dont you prove she had patients that didnt recover???


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Where was her data published?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What is there to refute?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Someone willing to publish their data is more credible than someone who won’t. Is this a serious question?


she gave her data, 350 patients and they all recovered 100% of them.  what else do you need.  There aren't any patients that received the drug and didn't recover.  seems pretty clear.  refute it then.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


looks like in front of a microphone. 350 patients 100% recovery.  I'm still waiting on the mask's study.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That’s not how it works.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Lol free speech never works out for you


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



He meant harmed politically, his democratic buddies.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


She spoke therefore she has free speech.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



I'm starting to think that maybe you are intentionally stupid, obtuse,  and a liar.
Your Democrats buddies, need sick people and a closed economy to keep from drowning in a red wave.
People are more than expandable to you all in the quest for power.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Y’all are just sad.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Are you trolling .. you lefties ripped down her speech from the Internet. You would feel a lot better if you just allow the truth into your life how do you go through life lying to yourself? Lol


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

buttercup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Its rampant.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Im sorry, I thought we were talking about free speech, not free web hosting.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


her numbers. you're calling her a liar.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


works for me. why is your way any better than mine?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I’m not calling her anything until I see her data.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


no,,we are talking about free speech,, youre talking about censoring free speech,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


LIAR!!!


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Because claims need to be verified.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


again with the irony


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Well that’s where we broadcast the speech lol hahahah omg


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not calling her anything until I see her data.


she gave you her data.  what else is it you need? If I've read this correctly, she presented data in a written form and it was pulled down.  So, genius how is it she can't post data where evil demofks won't let her?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You’re inventing new rights.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Then broadcast it yourself.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not calling her anything until I see her data.
> ...


No she didn’t.

We need a lot more. Start with what was her diagnostic criteria?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


We have .. you guys keep deleting it, trump jr had his account suspended.. are you In America?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how so??


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who deleted it from where?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No right to free web hosting.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Ok keep trolling, you win trolling we win elections.. enjoy


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


most if not all web sights pay for their presence on the web,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


They do. Did Stella Immanuel pay for her video to be hosted on the web?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No free people decided to share her message and they were shut down..


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how do you verify this data?  explain it to me.  350 patients took the drug, they recovered all of them.  what is it you need verified?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


And did those people who shared it, did they pay for it to be hosted on the web?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


For starters, you actually have to look at the data. See what the characteristics were, how the individuals were included or excluded.

That’s step one.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> No she didn’t.
> 
> We need a lot more. Start with what was her diagnostic criteria?


patient was sick, had Wuhan, wanted the drug, got it and recovered.  what is it exactly in that string is of concern to you?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > No she didn’t.
> ...


How does she know they had COVID? Did she test? PCR or molecular? Did she include clinical diagnosis without confirmatory tests?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


is that required?  do others get free airing?  if so, then why should she pay when others aren't?  that removes the free speech context and is censorship.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so youre OK with censorship,,,got it,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> How does she know they had COVID? Did she test? PCR or molecular? Did she include clinical diagnosis without confirmatory tests?


tests?  how the fk do you know anyone has Wuhan?  BTW, I have been on this forum asking that very question, I want to see the actual data.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Indeed he is.  especially when it favors him and his demofk colleagues.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It’s required if you want to get upset about it being taken down from servers you don’t own and don’t pay for.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No they posted it to a place that’s having a discussion about a pandemic.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > How does she know they had COVID? Did she test? PCR or molecular? Did she include clinical diagnosis without confirmatory tests?
> ...


You sure she tested them? How do you know she did?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


If they didn’t pay for it to be hosted, they have no right to complain when those that do pay for it to be hosted decide not to host it.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> For starters, you actually have to look at the data. See what the characteristics were, how the individuals were included or excluded.


she's a doctor.  patients come to her for treatment.  all are included. what else is it you're concerned with again? you have presented nothing but mumbo jumbo talking shit.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


are you sure that millions have been tested?  how?  explain that to me. what makes her patients any different?

so now you're accusing her of mistreating patients too.  wow, son, you're really out there in zombie land.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > For starters, you actually have to look at the data. See what the characteristics were, how the individuals were included or excluded.
> ...


Are you sure all are included? How do you know?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


the law says otherwise,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No ppl on the platforms requested the information than it was provided. Than they deleted it lol


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


then they can not host anyone's otherwise it is censorship. plain and simple.  again Scarborough, you're in zombie land.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Reporting to state health agencies mostly.

Im not accusing her of anything. I just want to see the data.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


if one is, all are. that's our constitution.  you should learn about the USA.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It was deleted from servers by the people that own the servers. You understand the concept of personal property, right comrade?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


yep.  they are her patients,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


The platforms are holding a discussion about Covid doctors provided information.. what do you think they are hiding it for?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> It was deleted from servers by the people that own the servers. You understand the concept of personal property, right comrade?


then they can't publish anyone elses.  see that's censorship.  plain and simple Scarborough.  Zombie land amazes you.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How did you find that out?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


the law says otherwise,,,


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> View attachment 369058


If Trump had not endorsed the potential therapeutic they would be claiming that they found a cure...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It's our healthcare laws.  you should look them up.  Hippocratic oath or something like that. you should take constitutional law! you need the help.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



what is your opinion of the idea that once this calms down there will be a lot of relatives of people who died needlessly due to the political posturing of people like you, who are going to want retribution.
They will never be able to get past the security of Zuckerberg, Jack Dorsey, or Sundar Pichai - and those 3 know it.
However that won't stop the people wanting revenge - do co-conspirators like you have enough security to stop them?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > It was deleted from servers by the people that own the servers. You understand the concept of personal property, right comrade?
> ...


Here I thought people have a right to their property and how it’s used. You want to take away people’s property rights?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What law?

Good lord, you’re really struggling here.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


Doesn't look like droves to me. I especially like the doctor who Trump was praising, the doctor who said that gynecological problems are caused by having sex with demons and witches. Typical Trump. I think that all you believers should take the drug for a while since it supposedly works.  Kinda like the bleach speech, yes?
*Trump Has ‘Financial Interest’ in Hydroxychloroquine Manufacturer: NYT*
Wouldn't surprise me with a grifter like Trump. Cares about the people? Nah


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Here I thought people have a right to their property and how it’s used. You want to take away people’s property rights?


not when they're on a thing called the internet, they don't own that.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I never struggle.  constitutional law.  I wrote that before, you can't read either. hmm doesn't surprise me.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


350 patients recovered 100% of them.  refute it or you're trolling.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 369058
> ...


so true so true,,,

just like his wanting to pull troops out of the middle east,,,now theyre saying we need them there,,,

trump said it so its wrong,,
classic TDS


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Here I thought people have a right to their property and how it’s used. You want to take away people’s property rights?
> ...



It is the whole Platform versus Publisher designation.
They are all violating the letter of the law.
Not shockingly.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...



Not true


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




You know less about the law than you do medicine.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Its far better than that. There are over 96 studies and anecdotal papers that show a better than 90% success rate when used early in the disease. If ER's were allowed to give the drug combinations to those who contract it early our death rates would drop drastically as hospitals have shown a 50% mortality rate decrease in patients who are given the drug combinations early.  If they were allowed to give it proactively, early, before the cytokine storm attacks the body, the death rate would fall by 75% or better... 

What the democrats are doing by demonizing this drug combination is criminal.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


A large randomized controlled study called RECOVERY, in the U.K., reported in a preprint, which hasn’t been peer-reviewed, that hydroxychloroquine wasn’t associated with reduced mortality — and was actually associated with “an increased length of hospital stay and increased risk of progressing to invasive mechanical ventilation or death.” The study said that 26.8% of the 1,561 patients given hydroxychloroquine died within 28 days, whereas 25% of patients given usual care died in that time span — a difference that was not statistically significant.
The authors wrote that “these results indicate that hydroxychloroquine is not an effective treatment for patients hospitalized with COVID-19.”
Another study published July 16 in the _Annals of Internal Medicine_ — a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial that involved more than 400 participants — found that “[h]ydroxychloroquine did not substantially reduce symptom severity in outpatients with early, mild COVID-19.”
There was one observational study by the Henry Ford Health System, published in the _International Journal of Infectious Diseases_ on July 1, that found hydroxychloroquine was associated with lower mortality for patients hospitalized with COVID-19. But, as we’ve explained before, the study has limitations — and it stands in contrast to multiple randomized controlled trials that have found the drug is not beneficial to hospitalized patients (and two other observational studies).
During the press conference, Immanuel also claimed that a 2005 study “said it works.”
That study — which found that “[c]hloroquine is effective in preventing the spread of SARS-CoV in cell culture” — “is no evidence at all that it’s a cure for COVID,” Schluger said.
“That was a different coronavirus; that was the coronavirus that causes SARS,” he said. Secondly, he said, the study involved cells in test tubes. Potential drugs are evaluated in test tubes, then in animals, before they move into the three phases of clinical human trials, he said — and 90% of drug candidates that make it to human trials fail because they aren’t effective or aren’t safe.
A study in a test tube involving a different virus, Schluger added, is “not how the FDA approves drugs.”
Likewise, Dr. Radha Rajasingham, an assistant professor of medicine in the division of infectious diseases and international medicine at the University of Minnesota, told us in an email that “[w]hen something ‘works’ in cell culture, the next step is to test it in animals, and then in humans to prove efficacy in this setting. Thus, it’s not reasonable to make clinical decisions based on one lab-based study.”
Despite the evidence that hydroxychloroquine isn’t an effective treatment for COVID-19, Immanuel in the video generally dismisses such studies (erroneously suggesting that they only involved “20 people, 40 people”) — and claims she has successfully treated more than 350 patients.
She also says: “I’ve put myself, my staff and many doctors that I know on hydroxychloroquine for prevention. Because by the very mechanism of action, it works early and as a prophylaxis.”
There are scientists exploring the use of hydroxychloroquine as a prophylaxis, or preventive, and some results have been published.
Rajasingham and fellow researchers at the University of Minnesota published the results of a post-exposure prophylaxis randomized controlled trial of hydroxychloroquine for COVID-19 in the _New England Journal of Medicine_ on June 3.
The double-blind trial recruited more than 800 volunteers who received either hydroxychloroquine or a placebo within four days of exposure to someone with confirmed COVID-19. Nearly 12% of hydroxychloroquine participants developed a COVID-19-like illness compared with 14.3% of those getting the placebo — a difference that was not significant.
Rajasingham said her group is currently analyzing the results of a trial that looks at hydroxychloroquine as a pre-exposure prophylaxis, involving 1,500 health care workers.
“But without clear evidence that this works in randomized clinical trials (in humans) I would not believe this medicine is efficacious,” she said.
Schluger said he understands why the public is desperate for an answer, and why some might look to hydroxychloroquine. But “the job of doctors and scientists is to figure out if things really work — and as far as we can tell, hydroxychloroquine doesn’t seem to have any significant effect.”
He said doctors like Immanuel should submit their evidence for peer-review and “see if it stands up to scrutiny.”
*Recommendations for Face Masks*
At one point in the video, Immanuel claims, “you don’t need masks, there is a cure.” Immanuel and the doctors behind her in the video are not seen wearing face masks.
There is no cure, as we said. And the CDC has explained that face masks or coverings could help prevent the spread of the novel coronavirus by containing respiratory droplets created when people cough, sneeze or talk. That’s how the virus is primarily spread and containing fluids is called source control.
The CDC has been recommending the use of face coverings since early April, when the agency changed its initial position on the use of face masks during the COVID-19 pandemic, citing new studies on the transmission of the novel coronavirus.
We’ve written numerous stories explaining that guidance and correcting misinformation on the issue, but bogus claims like Immanuel’s continue to add to the confusion.
We’ve written before that there have been relatively few randomized controlled trials looking at the efficacy of face masks when worn by the public, and the ones that have been done are inconsistent or have not observed large effects. But given lab studies of how masks work, many experts support them, and the World Health Organization has, like the CDC, recommended their use during “severe epidemics or pandemics.”





Updated: 7:29 AM PDT Jul 30, 2020
News Team - KCRA 3 News

Refuted


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


well you can't use something you don't own, for your own enjoyment while creating censorship rules over the network they don't own.  That's why we have laws for those evil fks.  shut their asses down for violation of constitutional law.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


True. I know a lot more medicine than I do the law. But I know more about both than you.

By a mile.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You’re just making up gibberish again.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> The double-blind trial recruited more than 800 volunteers who received either hydroxychloroquine or a placebo within four days of exposure to someone with confirmed COVID-19. Nearly 12% of hydroxychloroquine participants developed a COVID-19-like illness compared with 14.3% of those getting the placebo — a difference that was not significant.


2% not significant?  2% of 350 million is 7 million people.  how is that not significant.  the stuff you all post cracks me up.  You made my case.  didn't refute it.  You still didn't explain why 100% of her patients recovered.  seems to suggest differences in the studies.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You’re just making up gibberish again.


I've told you before, I'm not playing your game.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > You’re just making up gibberish again.
> ...


I know. Fuck me for wanting to know the methodology to understand the relevance of her claim.

What a terrible thing to do.

Meanwhile you just make up whatever you want.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > The double-blind trial recruited more than 800 volunteers who received either hydroxychloroquine or a placebo within four days of exposure to someone with confirmed COVID-19. Nearly 12% of hydroxychloroquine participants developed a COVID-19-like illness compared with 14.3% of those getting the placebo — a difference that was not significant.
> ...


Statistical significance you dope.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Did you answer about your security, Mother Fucker?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


so the number of deaths is statistically insignificant then, correct?  we're talking <1% vs 2%.  if 2% is insignificant, than less than 1% can't be significant at all.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > The double-blind trial recruited more than 800 volunteers who received either hydroxychloroquine or a placebo within four days of exposure to someone with confirmed COVID-19. Nearly 12% of hydroxychloroquine participants developed a COVID-19-like illness compared with 14.3% of those getting the placebo — a difference that was not significant.
> ...


Horseshit. You are siding with a charlatan who talks about having sex with demons and witches and has a retail business selling potions. You mean they gave the drug to 350 million people? You go with Trump, son.
I am certain that he has made sure that there is plenty of this drug available for your dining pleasure and If you contract the virus, take the drug since you are convinced. You will help Trump's bottom line since he had invested in the drug.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> I know. Fuck me for wanting to know the methodology to understand the relevance of her claim.
> 
> What a terrible thing to do.
> 
> Meanwhile you just make up whatever you want.


I gave it to you.  why should I repeat it?  that's your game.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


prove the 100% statistic she presented is wrong.  Go find the patients and do some work.  otherwise, you're just trolling.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Not Refuted.... This study, had you read it, used the drug AFTER the Cytokine Storm had already ravaged the patients.  The drug was used too late to help and this is a contraindication for its use.  All they did was prove what we already knew by killing patients.  Not very ethical if you ask me.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


You just got plenty of evidence,  so don't let your mouth get in the way of your brains.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You have no idea what you’re talking about and this post demonstrates it. 

You don’t understand statistical significance.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > I know. Fuck me for wanting to know the methodology to understand the relevance of her claim.
> ...


You made some shit up but that’s all.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You have no idea what you’re talking about and this post demonstrates it.
> 
> You don’t understand statistical significance.


the irony yet again. still not playing your game.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You made some shit up but that’s all.


and the game began. My posts are there.  I'm not repeating them fkwad.  just not.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


You mean doctors of political persuasions are wary of this drug based on the tests conducted. You stick with your grifter, who has invested in the company. That should be your drug of choice if you get this virus.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea what you’re talking about and this post demonstrates it.
> ...


Okay genius. Explain statistical significance.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


they don't have to take it or hand it  out.  but if a patient wants it, they should get it.  again, you're just trolling.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


There is no statistical significance except for her verbiage.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > You made some shit up but that’s all.
> ...


Your game is to make shit up. It’s pathetic.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I gave you my posts.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Your game is to make shit up. It’s pathetic.


people can read my posts and decide for themselves. Math, science and the internet back my posts.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I agree that a patient should have a choice if it is available and if doctors will prescribe it.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You sound like a highschool dropout.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


He is, he enjoys playground games.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Your post demonstrates you don’t know what it means. I gave you a chance to prove you did.

You don’t.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I will...  If I contract this virus even my cardiologist approves of the early use of the drug combinations.

That's the difference between me and you.  I go where the science leads and you go where your told to. By the way Trump's equity in one of the companies that makes the drugs is less than 0.5% and managed by a company over which he has no control, so your hyperbole is bull shit..

I would be willing to bet, if you have a retirement account, you too have a stake in one of these companies.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If you say so.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



Most all of those words are incorrect
Some to the level of sheer lunacy.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


What science led you to believe the drug is effective?


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



He does come across as someone who studied really hard for his GED


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


As crazy as saying the government is run by half man, half lizards?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


but what about all the other doctors claiming the same success???


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Your post demonstrates you don’t know what it means. I gave you a chance to prove you did.
> 
> You don’t.


I don't have to prove shit to you.  My posts are there. get back on topic. prove her wrong.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


All we have is her word since doctors have suggested that 40-90 people were in that sample and asked why the whole testing was not presented to the medical community for evaluation. She is full of shit. Gynecological problems
are caused by having sex with demons and witches, and a retail business selling potions? Get real


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



Did it include the years 2009 thru 2016?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


If they had better data, they might have a point.

As we can see, anyone can claim whatever they want.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Your post demonstrates you don’t know what it means. I gave you a chance to prove you did.
> ...


It’s not that you’re a complete moron, it’s that you can’t stop yourself from pretending you know more than you do.

Which makes you look like a complete moron.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Some 96 plus papers and studies, many of which are published in reputable journals.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobob said:


> All we have is her word since doctors have suggested that 40-90 people were in that sample and asked why the whole testing was not presented to the medical community for evaluation. She is full of shit. Gynecological problems
> are caused by having sex with demons and witches, and a retail business selling potions? Get real


well there were other doctors if you read the OP.  so that's incorrect.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Coming from a complete moron who is clueless this is priceless...  How much are you paid to post your bull shit?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Go on. Clueless about what exactly?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 30, 2020)

Michigan governor threatens doctors who prescribe hydroxychloroquine to treat COVID-19
					

Gov. Gretchen Whitmer's Department of Licensing and Regulatory Affairs warns that prescribing hydroxychloroquine or chloroquine for treatment of COVID-19 'without further proof of efficacy' may be investigated for administrative action; reaction from Dr. Jeff Colyer, former Kansas governor.




					news.yahoo.com
				




When in the history of this Country have Governors threatened Physicians for prescribing a FDA approved medication.

This very act should alarm everyone despite what one believes about Hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



pretending you know more than you do

Oh the Irony
It burns right through the interwebbs

Ouch, ouch 
Hot keys, hot keys.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> If they had better data, they might have a point.
> 
> As we can see, anyone can claim whatever they want.


explain better data?  what is it you need, I've asked you before you ignored it.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > If they had better data, they might have a point.
> ...



Better data agrees with his position.
Lesser data does not.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


he's paid to play games.  request repeated posts over and over and over.  don't play his game.  he needs to refute the 350 100% stat that was given.  he can't.  so he's been playing his game.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


1. Your not objective.  
2. You cite only papers that uphold your agenda..
3. You fail to give credit to those doing the science. IE: Your partisan!
4. You have no understanding of how the body protects itself so fail to understand why certian drugs are used and when.

I could go on but this pretty well sums up your idiocy..


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It still would be interesting to hear what he means by better data.  he's avoided it so far his entire debate with me.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I agree!

He does not understand how the body protects itself. HCN is useful BEFORE the body begins attacking itself by not allowing the immune system to over react.  The secondary medication then kills the virus.  Used to late the HCN does very little to help the situation. this is why early onset use is its best time to use it. Other drugs such as Remdesiver are better in progressed infections. 

But you cant teach an idiot who has no understanding of human physiology.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Maybe it would 
It's not going to be better or more truthful than I defined it though.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Go ahead. Give me the study that thinks proves your point and we will talk about it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

I see a correlation here as to why there cases are so high,,do you??









						Ohio sees peak in coronavirus hospitalizations, reverses decision on hydroxychloroquine ban
					

The Ohio Department of Health reported 1,122 COVID-19 hospitalizations on Tuesday, which is the highest daily number in the state since the beginning of the pandemic, reports say.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Weren’t you the one calling it a “cytoplasm storm”?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> I see a correlation here as to why there cases are so high,,do you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bullshit!!! I want to see the data.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > If they had better data, they might have a point.
> ...


What’s better? Observational retrospective studies or prospective placebo controlled trials?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> I see a correlation here as to why there cases are so high,,do you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!  The idiots took away the drugs that can be used early and with a high success rates.. They get the government they deserve...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


both have their place,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


they are equally observational.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 30, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats just erased a black doctor from the Internet and trashed her. Lol IS THIS THE TWILIGHT ZONE? Lol
> ...


Shes not a medical doctor?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I see a correlation here as to why there cases are so high,,do you??
> ...


datas for chumps,,,


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Auto correct sucks...  Had to disable it...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What's hard is getting the correct set of participants.  people with existing illnesses, vs people with no existing illness, age variances and many other factors.

Maybe Stella's patients fit one criteria and not a mix. I'm good with that data being published.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What provides better evidence?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sure do. But which is better?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> What provides better evidence?


if they are equal...…………. dude, you love your games.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You got it!  the variance changes how drugs react and how viruses react...  This is why anecdotal evidence is so important..


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


that depends on a lot of factors,,,one being time when someone is dying in front of you,,,

"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > What provides better evidence?
> ...


Wrong answer kiddo.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Nope. That is not a factor.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Wrong answer kiddo.


why cause you said so? hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Making decisions based on anecdotal evidence is not following the science.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Making decisions based on anecdotal evidence is not following the science.


list a paper that says that.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong answer kiddo.
> ...


Can you admit you don’t really know what you’re talking about?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Can you admit you don’t really know what you’re talking about?


all you need to do is post a paper that backs your comments. the irony bug has you today.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Can you admit you don’t really know what you’re talking about?
> ...


Even the most basic class on conduct of medical research would tell you the answer.

The gold standard in medical research is prospective placebo controlled blinded trials.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Even the most basic class on conduct of medical research would tell you the answer.
> 
> The gold standard in medical research is prospective placebo controlled blinded trials.


Then you shouldn't have a problem posting a paper.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

COLUMBUS, Ohio — Gov. Mike DeWine said Thursday morning that he is requesting the Ohio Board of Pharmacy halt implementing a new rule generally banning hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine as a coronavirus treatment.

DeWine said in a statement he agreed with Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Dr. Steven Hahn that the decision about the prescription should be between a doctor and patient.

“Therefore, I am asking the Ohio Board of Pharmacy to halt their new rule prohibiting the selling or dispensing of hydroxychloroquine or chloroquine for the treatment or prevention of COVID-19,” DeWine said. “The Board of Pharmacy and the State Medical Board of Ohio should revisit the issue, listen to the best medical science, and open the process up for comment and testimony from experts.”


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Even the most basic class on conduct of medical research would tell you the answer.
> ...







__





						Research Hub: Evidence Based Practice Toolkit: Levels of Evidence
					

Understanding types of resources




					libguides.winona.edu


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


from your own link

_Different types of clinical questions are best answered by different types of research studies.  You might not always find the highest level of evidence (i.e., systematic review or meta-analysis) to answer your question. When this happens, work your way down to the next highest level of evidence.


This table suggests study designs best suited to answer each type of clinical question._


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So what does it suggest is the best study design for a therapeutic question?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so death is not a factor in your book,,,
"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



It worked for global cooling. Then right after it worked for global warming.


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Making decisions based on anecdotal evidence is not following the science.



Libtards want to prohibit anything not prescribed by the DNC.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The strength of medical literature does not depend on the condition of your patient.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> So what does it suggest is the best study design for a therapeutic question?


I gave you their quote.  go ask them.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 30, 2020)

The most efficient way to kill the virus would be to call it to testify against Clintons.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


but the condition of the patient is dependent on available drugs.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


we arent talking about literature,,,thats already proven it safe,,,


"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > So what does it suggest is the best study design for a therapeutic question?
> ...


It’s on the damn table below the quote.

Good lord, you are just a complete idiot.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> It’s on the damn table below the quote.
> 
> Good lord, you are just a complete idiot.


LOL, dude, they presented a disclaimer that I quoted.  so, go talk to them.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yes, we are talking about literature. You can’t follow a conversation.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > It’s on the damn table below the quote.
> ...



You are without a doubt one of the dumbest people I have ever talked to.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


youre moving the goal post again,,,


"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


youre projecting again,,,


"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

No, it's from Dr. Immanuel. I'll take your non-answer as admission there are none and that you were full of shit when you said there were.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Nope. You’re just shifting the subject because you are losing.

here’s what we are talking about:


colfax_m said:


> What’s better? Observational retrospective studies or prospective placebo controlled trials?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


that just [proved you moved the goal post from the OP,,,

"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Nope. The topic from the get go in the OP was assessing the strength of evidence for hydroxychloroquine and my comment is precisely on point.

“right to try” is not relevant to this topic.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how is it not relevant???
its exactly what its intended for,,,

OH I get it,,you just lied again,,,

"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Because it has nothing to do with whether the medication works or not.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You all realize that he is on here propagandizing day  and night.
The country supposedly is under a medical emergency. 
If he even knew which end of the thermometer went up his ass, his skills would be too valuable to be here day and night.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Stick to the topic


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so thats how youre twisting it now,,

sorry but there are a lot of docs using it with a high rate of success,,,

sorry that bothers you,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Liar. She even admitted she didn't publish any relevant data.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How do they know it’s successful?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It's her claim to prove. No one is obligated to prove her wrong when she can't even prove herself right.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Someone willing to publish their data is more credible than someone who won’t. Is this a serious question?
> ...


Liar, she gave no data.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Liar. Her speech is still on the Internet.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


oh I dont know,,,maybe its because they didnt die and recovered faster than those that didnt take it,,,

you should take some time and listen to what they said instead of ranting like a ignorant  moron,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


barely,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How do they know they didn’t die because they took the drug? If I get COVID and I use healing crystals, can I say the crystals work if I don’t die?

Obviously not.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Just stop!  Your fucking clueless and promoting falsehoods...


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


There's a law that says private companies can't regulate the data on their own servers?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I know a lot more about this than you.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Which law?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Here I thought people have a right to their property and how it’s used. You want to take away people’s property rights?
> ...


They’re on the internet because they’re stored on servers that the company owns, hooked up to electricity the company pays for, connected to the network on lines they pay for.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how about we stay in reality and keep your imagination to yourself,,,


"right to try"


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


mainly antitrust laws,,,

havent you been watching the news???


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Yep!  Several hospitals have done anecdotal studies against the initial death and intubation rates where the drugs were not used. They classed them as pre and post medication interventions.  When a hospital takes and implements early intervention strategies and uses the drugs early in the disease progression their mortality rates drop by over 50% and their intubations drop similarly. 

But Colfax likes to lie and say these people dont matter..  He wants every one to be like Cuomo's NY and place active COVID cases into nursing homes and die..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Bwhaaaaaaaa    Where did you get your training, a cracker jack box?  I have certifications for Bio-Level 4 containment and all the biological training that goes with it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


thats because he has severe TDS,,nothing else explains such dishonesty,,,


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Your trying to teach a partisan hack this is going right over his head... 

This is why multiple studies and anecdotal evidence is very important. they expose weaknesses and strengths of differing treatments that might not be seen in strictly controlled studies.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Why did you get training for bio level containment and what does that have to do with treatment of disease?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I’m illustrating an important point. Establishing causality is not as simple as you think.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Simple...  You have to learn why and how biological agents work and how to keep yourself and others safe.  Thus Human physiology and how they affect us is necessary to learn how to defeat a biological weapon.

My training was to keep soldiers and civilians safe...  To defeat our enemies!


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


And that’s superior to a medical education?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


never is,,,but the evidence on the ground says its having a positive effect,,,

and "RIGHT TO TRY" says its none of your business if someone wants to try it,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Do you even know the fucking definition of publish


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...





colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Your an idiot... Its training in microbiology... IT IS MEDICAL TRAINING!


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That doctor is part of this discussion. You can't erase her simply because she spouts some freakishly outrageous stuff.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



How long did it take to complete your training?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The evidence to support its positive effect is weak. The evidence against it is stronger.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




true but why are you ignoring all the other doctors making the same claim???


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It’s not about you opinion it’s about her results she published


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


opinions vary,,,

sorry but I will take a doctors advice long before I take it from some trroll on the internet,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's still on the Internet, available to anyone with Internet access.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


barely,,,its been scrubbed from all the big sites,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Like the Infectious Disease Society of America?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Of course. I also know when she was asked if she had published her findings, she admitted she had not.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


opinions vary,,,

"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Oh? Name the other doctors in that video who claimed they personally saved lives with HCQ?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Oh look. You’ve given up trying to make a convincing argument.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck racist ... what published results? She herself admitted she published nothing regarding her self-congratulatory claims of saving 350 lives out of 350 patients with COVID-19.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL

No one needs access to "big" sites. It's just as easy to view those videos anywhere else on the Internet. Took me about 3 seconds to find it using Google.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




YOU LACK CRITICAL THINKING SKILLS,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how so???


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


and yet you cant find the names of other doctors claiming its helped,,,

so which one are you lying about???


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

I'll accept that as you can't name one. Not one single other doctor.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Because the data isn’t there to support you.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


but the results are,,,

"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You keep posting up this lie and you ignore the thousands of people who are alive because of it...  The papers have been published, you just CHOOSE to ignore anything that doesn't meet your agenda goals.

Your a lying piece of shit...

Have a nice day...


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The results are the drug doesn’t work.









						Dr. Fauci says all the 'valid' scientific data shows hydroxychloroquine isn't effective in treating coronavirus
					

White House coronavirus advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said that all the "valid" scientific data shows hydroxychloroquine isn't effective in treating Covid-19




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol wow you don’t know the definition of publish lol


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


opinions vary,,,


"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I’m in awe you don’t know what publish means lol


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Its a problem seen in most of these regressives posing as progressives..


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Thanks to the push back the past 12 hours and my post


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Tell that to the over 90,000 people who are alive because of it...  LIAR!


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Do you have a RCT that shows it’s effective?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


And how you know they’re alive because of hydroxychloroquine?

You don’t.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

I know she herself said she didn't publish her findings.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You ignore anything that is posted that YOU dont like... Not going to further waste my time with you and your lies. The papers have been published GLOBALLY, The anecdotal evidence has been published GLOBALLY... You simply refuse to believe any of it because you have a goal to hurt Trump and anything he stands for or approves of...

There are nations that used HCN and the companion drugs and have over a 91% success rate because they treat it early.

Its sad that you are so blinded by hate that it consumes you...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Tell that to the doctors and nurses that cared for them....  You need to shut the fuck up and fuck off!


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


You just making the same unsubstantiated claims over and over again. I’ve asked you numerous times to substantiate it, but you can’t because you don’t know what you’re talking about.

Anecdotal evidence is garbage. It doesn’t mean anything. The strongest evidence is randomized clinical trials. Those studies come up negative and it’s not just one trial. SOLIDARITY, ORCHID, RECOVERY, they were all negative trials.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I’d tell them that if they know anything about scientific method, that they can’t associate causality like that.

You should know that if you had medical training.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


now that youve said your peace are you going to shut up and let others decide what they feel is right for themselves???


"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

Ohio pharmacy board backs off hydroxychloroquine ban at Gov. Mike DeWine’s urging
					

The Ohio Board of Pharmacy has withdrawn a rule banning the prescribing of hydroxychloroquine for the coronavirus.




					www.google.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Sure. And if you believe that drinking green tea and healing crystals works that’s their right too.

But you claim to have proof and you’re lying.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


when did I say anything about green tea and crystals????


and you got nerve to call me a liar,,,


"RIGHT TO TRY"


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I never said you did. Try reading my posts.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so why did you bring it up???

were watching harry potter and got carried away???


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> How do they know it’s successful?


How do you know it wasn’t?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > How do they know it’s successful?
> ...


I’m not the one making the claim, sonny.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 30, 2020)

I’ve never seen social media so motivated to take down a video. They site “misinformation” and “safety”. Really? If that were the case, how many hundreds of thousands of videos should be taken down out of misinformation and safety concerns?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


That interact with people who pay for the same services


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Okay. And?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You’re questioning a result.  One a doctor monitored. So either, wuhan isn’t lethal or it is. Which is it? How does anyone actually know they have it? So many questions no answers


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> So many questions no answers


You’re clueless.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


They can’t censor over public networks


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > So many questions no answers
> ...


Funny, I was thinking the same thing about you


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yes they can.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2020)

Not sure why people feel the need to meddle in others health care. It seems like the drug has saved some lives and works with other drugs.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> *Doctors are coming out in droves saying hydroxychloroquine works*
> Democrats get
> Triggered


It's a disinfectant. If it kills the virus or other disease-causing germs, and it is not harmful to the human body, then it probably does work. It is very cost-effective, too, because any cleaning lady or custodian can apply it without any particular special training.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


We will see no?


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Depends on how authoritarian you are feeling.


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 30, 2020)

They look like Russian climate scientists.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


The courts you mean. I know the law on censorship it’s written in the constitution


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Nope. The courts are clear on what the law says. 

The constitution doesn't prevent "censorship" by private companies.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Nope. The courts are clear on what the law says.
> 
> The constitution doesn't prevent "censorship" by private companies.


Unless you're a bakery


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


they area public platform not a private company,,,if what you say is true then the phone company could cut your service for what you said,,,

havent you been watching the news about the details of whats going on??


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They're a private company, comrade.

My phone conversations aren't broadcast to the world.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


no they arent in the legal aspect,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Yes they are. Owned and operated by private individuals, not government. 

Go ahead and nationalize Facebook if you want to change that, comrade.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


thats why I said  "in the legal aspect"


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


What legal aspect?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


my god your a dumb mother fucker,,,,


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL
Oh, the irony.  

Moron, if you're going to call someone a motherfucker, at least possess enough brain cells to spell a simple, 5-letter word correctly. Otherwise, you look even dumber than the person you're trying to insult.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


obviously I know more than you,,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No, you really don't. Otherwise you wouldn't be talking in such vague terms.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


they wouldnt be vague if you were educated on the subject,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Yes, they’re extremely vague.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


vague like you comparing facebook to the everyday run of the mill private business on the street corner???

when in fact they have a whole different rule book that goes far beyond that average business,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


All businesses have rule books.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


DUH!!!!

you just implied there is only one,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No, I didn’t. You’re making up rules that are probably unconstitutional.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I didnt make up any rules,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


So you must agree that Facebook or any internet platform is within their rights to remove content at their discretion.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


not according to the law,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Which law?

<here comes the vague answer because you don’t actually know what you’re talking about>


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


the same law that says you cant ban black people for being black,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Ha! Okay. You think that law applies to Facebook?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


it applies to everyone,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You sure?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


are you sure its not???


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Yes. The law (which you haven’t even actually named) describes who it applies to.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...



Please do.

Here's hoping you find out just wrong he is....and you can give my regards to Herman Cain.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


which law is that??


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Only if one violates the rules set up. Opposition speech isn’t a rule on their site. Hence they violated their contract with the user


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The “contract” says they can remove anything they want for any reason they want.

Read the TOS


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


no it doesnt,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Everyone I’ve seen does. Pick a social media website at random and we will take a look at their terms.


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You don’t know? You’re referring to it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


show me one that says that without other specifics,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


This website:

We may remove or modify any Content submitted at any time, with or without cause, with or without notice.






						Terms and rules
					

You must agree to these terms and rules before using the site.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


what does it say before and after that???


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 30, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I just use drano down my rectum
Never had the flu in my life


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 30, 2020)

I have no organs 
Just bones


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No it doesn’t


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You know you can read it yourself


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


What are you doing to that poor guy??


----------



## Bobob (Jul 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > All we have is her word since doctors have suggested that 40-90 people were in that sample and asked why the whole testing was not presented to the medical community for evaluation. She is full of shit. Gynecological problems
> ...


Yes, there are some others. There always are.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 31, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Only your gynecologist knows for sure.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so me too


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It’s what I was told by Sarah


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 31, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I find it interesting you didnt use the terms of service from facebook,,,

its almost like you lied by omission,,


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


then it isn't limited to just the lady doc.  hmmmmmmmm all the anxiety from the demofks.  she must have really scared the snot out of you demos.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I have no organs
> Just bones


definitely many things missing.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



LMAO!!!    Sarah?    When you posted it back in April her name was Karen.

If you are going to tell so many lies, you should at least keep track of what you say.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It’s the relationship that we have a nickname that me and the family call her


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



LMAO!!!!    Jeez you are a lousy liar.   You'd think, with as much practice as you have had, you would be better at it.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You are thinking that he should be as good as you?
High expectations for sure.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Progressive Hunter, I see you disagree with my last 2 posts.

Are you saying that you believe Jitsie when he claims to have emailed Karen Eisenhower (now known as Sarah) and she replied telling him that former President Dwight Eisenhower was, in fact, Jewish??     Really?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Progressive Hunter, I see you disagree with my last 2 posts.
> 
> Are you saying that you believe Jitsie when he claims to have emailed Karen Eisenhower (now known as Sarah) and she replied telling him that former President Dwight Eisenhower was, in fact, Jewish??     Really?


I dont know enough to call him a liar,,do you???


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh?   Care to actually point out any lies I have posted?    I have posted Jitsie's lies numerous times.   Especially the ones where he claimed I said something I did not.   Feel free to post any lies I have told.   

Or will you just go with "Everything you post is a lie." sort of nonsense?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Progressive Hunter, I see you disagree with my last 2 posts.
> ...



Yes, I do.   In addition to the lies he tells about himself, there have been dozens of times he posted claiming I said something I did not.  He doesn't even try to cover it.

But what I asked you was whether or not you believe he emailed Karen Eisenhower and got a response from her telling him that Dwight Eisenhower was Jewish?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


like I said,,I dont know enough to call him a liar,,,what is it you know?? or is it your opinion??


----------



## Bobob (Jul 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I am not a Dem, and I am not a Trump supporter. No anxiety at all. Where did you get that from? Just don't believe in voodoo science.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jul 31, 2020)

*Dewine tried to ban it in Ohio, but The People found out and started a Shit Storm and he had to change course.  Half the people I know want Governor "Devine" removed from office because of his continual and unconstitutional mandates.

And now the latest.  In Ohio you can't serve alcohol in a bar or restaurant past 10:00 PM now because little Hitler think people get too chummy after that time and won't follow his "social distancing" mandate which is Illegal and again Unconstitutional.

I heard 44 states quietly banned it, so you better check your state and if you find out they did this behind your back, you better stir up the shit like we did in Ohio, and get it reversed.

It does work, and it's Big Pharma that is against it, because it's super cheap and wildly available and they want an expensive vaccination program and have that mandatory, so they can rake taxpayers over the coals.*


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Don’t misinterpret the context of my conversation


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Given that Eisenhower was baptized in the Presbyterian church, I have no reason to believe he was Jewish and simply hid it.   Given the sentiments of the time, it would probably have cost him the election.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Context?    You claim you emailed Karen Eisenhower to ask if Dwight Eisenhower was Jewish.  Then you claim that she (or Sarah) said he was Jewish.   Feel free to point out where I misinterpreted the context.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


so its your opinion,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I’m not gonna discuss my email with my good friend Sarah


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



It is factual that he was baptized in the Presbyterian church.  It is factual that neither of his parents were Jewish.

So, without some evidence, there is no reason to assume he was Jewish.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not what I asked, is it?   You told me not to misinterpret the context of your conversation.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Stick to the topic. If you want to discuss my personal correspondence with the king of the Jewish president Start a thread


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


that makes it your opinion,,,
for proof you would at least hav to know jits real name to know if he even knew them,,,


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



LMAO!!    Like you stuck to the topic about Clinton and the FBI being in trouble over the Epstein debacle?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bobob said:


> I am not a Dem, and I am not a Trump supporter. No anxiety at all. Where did you get that from? Just don't believe in voodoo science.


so the drug isn't real?  it's voodoo?  really?  hmmmmmmm


----------



## Bobob (Jul 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a Dem, and I am not a Trump supporter. No anxiety at all. Where did you get that from? Just don't believe in voodoo science.
> ...


Hmmmmmmm. The doctor said that gynecological problems are caused by having sex with demons and witches, yes?
Is this someone who makes any sense to you? It is the same as believing what Trump says after all the lies he has told over the years.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


What’s that have to do with wuhan and the hydro drug exactly and 350 patients recovery ? That’s truly an odd path you walked


----------



## Bobob (Aug 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Not really. When someone tells tall stories, why would this story be believable? Especially when the number of participants has been brought into question and the study was not shared with the medical community for study
as is always the case. My path is more realistic than yours.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 1, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Not really. When someone tells tall stories, why would this story be believable? Especially when the number of participants has been brought into question and the study was not shared with the medical community for study
> as is always the case. My path is more realistic than yours


You’re brainwashed. I can’t clean it. Your stupid is far too aggressive


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. When someone tells tall stories, why would this story be believable? Especially when the number of participants has been brought into question and the study was not shared with the medical community for study
> ...


You're a complete idiot. She's changed her number of patients treated from 350 to 400. She's refusing to publish her data. She's the only doctor on the planet to publicly claim a 100% success rate with over 400 patients....

Yet you still b'lieve. 

Yup, you're a member of the cult45.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


IF I had my guess?  

She is probably following Zelenko's method, not even bothering to wait to test folks, just treating them.  The sooner used, the better results.









						This doctor was already treating patients with Trump’s ‘gift from God’ drug - before FDA approval
					

A Hasidic doctor is using hydroxychloroquine to treat patients for coronavirus, as Trump touts the drug.




					forward.com
				




That would go against the medical police.  I suspect that is why you aren't seeing details.

When Zelenko was honest, they ran him out of town.









						Proclaimed fix for COVID-19 lands ‘simple country doctor’ in spotlight
					

Last month, residents of Kiryas Joel, a New York village of 35,000 Hasidic Jews roughly an hour's drive from Manhattan, began hearing about a promising treatment for the coronavirus that




					www.citizensvoice.com
				












						Witch Hunt? Justice Department Investigating Dr. Zev Zelenko | Matzav.com
					






					matzav.com


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 1, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




As far as medical evidence of hydroxychloroquine is effective, treating people who haven't been verified as COVID Positive doesn't really mean that much.

But its still is a pretty good practice in a lot of situations where a patient calls with a likely case of the Kung Flu, to call in a scrip for him.

Why wait?  The Trump Treatment is very effective with early cases of this illness.  Waiting a couple of weeks to get the patient into the office, and then waiting for the results of the test, the malady will have likely run its course by the time the patient has the scrip in his hands.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Bobob (Aug 1, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...





MisterBeale said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Who is curing people?


----------



## Bobob (Aug 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. When someone tells tall stories, why would this story be believable? Especially when the number of participants has been brought into question and the study was not shared with the medical community for study
> ...


No, you are brainwashed. Let's talk bleach because she is a quack who has a storefront and sells the stuff that you are calling a cure.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 1, 2020)

Another positive study and they didn't use zinc either.



			https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712(20)30600-7/fulltext


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 1, 2020)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...




No one makes much money selling hydroxychloroquine, including this tremendous medical doctor with tons of experience with the Kung Flu.    400 patients, she has a 100% cure rate.

The HCQ pills only cost 37 cents.  Compare and contrast with Doc Fauci's medicine which is $520 a vial for remdesivir.  

Who looks like they are running a scam?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 1, 2020)

A must read for the clued-up:

Gold's White Paper on Hydroxychloroquine








						White Paper on HCQ 2020.2.pdf
					






					www.drive.google.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Seems that doctor is just another trumptard...




... and your own source, which spoke hopefully of him back in March when coronavirus began spreading in the U.S., now has a clearer picture of reality...

_Hydroxychloroquine remains unproven as a prophylactic for coronavirus or in treating mild cases, though it has been in widespread use among hospitalized patients since the beginning of the pandemic. The first randomized clinical trial of hydroxychloroquine found that, while generally safe, it performed no better than a placebo in preventing contraction of Covid-19 among people exposed to the disease.

A more recent randomized trial of the drug concluded that it fared no better than standard care in people with mild-to-moderate cases of Covid-19.









						‘Miracle drug’ Dr. Vladimir Zelenko is tweeting pro-Trump conspiracy theories
					

“I’ll be soon back at the front lines fighting this war against this evil enemy called politics, and money, and arrogance.”




					forward.com
				



_​


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 1, 2020)

Google knows better than those damn MEDICAL DOCTORS


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who is the Forward?

Founded in 1897 as a Yiddish-language daily socialist newspaper, The New York Times reported *that* Seth Lipsky "started an English-language offshoot of the Yiddish-language newspaper" as a weekly newspaper in 1990. In the 21st century The *Forward is* a digital publication with online reporting.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Ask MisterBeale, it's the source he presented to me.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 1, 2020)

#1,505: Yes, the sooner the better. No time for dramatics. duh


----------



## excalibur (Aug 1, 2020)

From 15 years ago.









						Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread - Virology Journal
					

Background Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is caused by a newly discovered coronavirus (SARS-CoV). No effective prophylactic or post-exposure therapy is currently available. Results We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection of primate cells...




					virologyj.biomedcentral.com


----------



## Bobob (Aug 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? Yiddish, smiddish, who cares what language? Anti Jewish shit again? It
is about people, not about anything else that you are referring to.


----------



## Bobob (Aug 2, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Dr. Fauci is not in the business of selling anything with the exception of safety for our people. 
400 patients with a 100% cure rate and she did not present her findings to the medical community? Smoke another
joint. Also, her statement that gynecological problems are caused by having sex with demons and witches? 
C'mon, my brother. Why don't y'all ever mention that in your praises? And let's not forget that she has a store-front where she sells the stuff that costs very little to stock and that Trump has invested in the company.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 2, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



Dr. Fauci has been in Washington DC for 50 years chumming around with lobbyists for pharmaceutical firms who make next to nothing selling cheap pills like hydroxychloroquine.

Dr. Immanuel appeared with several other members of the medical community in Washington DC to chat about their experiences.   So of course she did discuss it with them.

As far as Dr. Immanuel's observations about the health dangers of having relations with succubuses , I don't see what that has to do with coronavirus.  I am not an expert in gynecology , or that informed about this problem.   What are your qualifications in this field?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 2, 2020)

excalibur said:


> From 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s absolutely fascinating how information travels through the right wing disinformation pipeline.

Can you explain the relevance of this paper, in your own words?


----------



## Bobob (Aug 2, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


It has a lot to do with it, because anyone who humps for witches and demons causing gynecological problems has her head up her ass, and If you are propagating this belief you are a Trump supporter. I am also no expert on bleach
and if you would consider using a little common sense you would see the light.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 2, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...





Are you suggesting that sex with demons is so obviously good for gynecological health that it is "crazy" to suggest otherwise?    Having sexual relations with demonic or satanic beings doesn't sound that wholesome to me.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Imbecile, I said nothing about Yiddish, I said nothing about Jews. I spoke about a trumptard who claims he's never lost a patient to C19.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


None of the other physicians claimed they personally cured anyone of C19 with HCQ. They all just talked about research.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > From 15 years ago.
> ...


No, it cannot. That would require thinking.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 2, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Google knows better than those damn MEDICAL DOCTORS


I think those two have a failure to communicate.

This guy;








						Sundar Pichai - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




. .  is used to the British way and culture of doing things.

The government controls not only science, but media and culture, and everything about social life.

He may have studied to get his citizenship here, but our culture and way of doing things, is not his way, it is not internalized.

If the CDC does not approve, then that is good enough for him to restrict the free speech of individuals.  It is all he has ever known since he was a kid.

(I am of course, assuming he did becoming a citizen at some point. . . ?)


----------



## Bobob (Aug 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I misunderstood.


----------



## Bobob (Aug 2, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Exactamundo!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


He’s selling a fake pandemic


----------



## Bobob (Aug 2, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Of course, of course. All over the world? Sounds like Trump calling the truth "fake" when he doesn't like it.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Indeed! I know how it can work. It’s simple. Money drives all crime


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

CNN host argues with Yale epidemiologist over his support for hydroxychloroquine [VIDEO]
					

CNN host John Berman argued today for nearly an entire interview with a Yale epidemiologist who argues in support of the effectiveness of HCQ in high risk statements. I say ‘nearly’ bec…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 3, 2020)

Bobob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


and there's this









						Bilderberg meeting - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"The *Bilderberg meeting* is an annual conference established in 1954 to foster dialogue between Europe and North America. The group’s agenda, originally to prevent another world war, is now defined as bolstering a consensus around free market Western capitalism and its interests around the globe. Participants include political leaders, experts from industry, finance, academia, and the media, numbering between 120 and 150. Attendees are entitled to use information gained at meetings, but not attribute it to a named speaker. This is to encourage candid debate, while maintaining privacy  -  a provision that has fed conspiracy theories from both left and right.

Meetings were chaired by Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands until 1976. The current Chairman is Henri de Castries."


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 4, 2020)

But but but the Vaccine that the world will be forced to take.......


I hate liberals, and you should too.


----------



## wamose (Aug 4, 2020)

They should investigate every state, city, health organization and the FDA who have forbidden the use of hydroxychloroquine. They have costed suffering people their lives and should be liable.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 4, 2020)

wamose said:


> They should investigate every state, city, health organization and the FDA who have forbidden the use of hydroxychloroquine. They have costed suffering people their lives and should be liable.


They are Culpable


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 9, 2020)

Are you still going on with that b.s.?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

For example, the article in post #1,522 is about glycosylation, which is a major prognostic factor. HCQ does change endosome pH, though the virus can switch from ACE2 receptors to TMPRSS2, and TMPRSS2 connects to a current suspect as intermediate host of COVID-19, the Yangtze finless porpoise. All of this links to the Wuhan-Pennsylvania connection, already mentioned on the snake meat thread:









						Bat SARS-Like WIV1 coronavirus uses the ACE2 of multiple animal species as receptor and evades IFITM3 restriction via TMPRSS2 activation of membrane fusion - PubMed
					

Diverse SARS-like coronaviruses (SL-CoVs) have been identified from bats and other animal species. Like SARS-CoV, some bat SL-CoVs, such as WIV1, also use angiotensin converting enzyme 2 (ACE2) from human and bat as entry receptor. However, whether these viruses can also use the ACE2 of other...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Furthermore, it is dumb not to include zinc and azithromycin in arguing for the benefits of hcq: the Zelenko protocol.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 9, 2020)

Most doctors and scientists are saying that HCLQ doesn't provide any significant benefit.  If I catch this thing, I hope they use Remdosivir or plasma transfusions to treat me.  HCLQ is bullshit and doesn't really work.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

It's obvious that post # 1,542 has not read Gold's white paper on hydroxychloroquine. The way forward is to test individual posters so that other readers can actually see who is clued up and who is not. Remdesivir and dexamethasone discourse should also be welcome, though the jury is still out on other treatments, such as the new Russian areplivir (based on favipiravir).

It's interesting that, even after Homo sapiens has learned the history of cocktails against HIV-1, it's still having trouble accepting complexities. It wants a once-and-for-all answer for itself.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 9, 2020)

badger2 said:


> It's obvious that post # 1,542 has not read Gold's white paper on hydroxychloroquine. The way forward is to test individual posters so that other readers can actually see who is clued up and who is not. Remdesivir and dexamethasone discourse should also be welcome, though the jury is still out on other treatments, such as the new Russian areplivir (based on favipiravir).
> 
> It's interesting that, even after Homo sapiens has learned the history of cocktails against HIV-1, it's still having trouble accepting complexities. It wants a once-and-for-all answer for itself.



You can always find some idiot to support your bullshit.  Doesn't mean you are right.  Remember when some doctors said that smoking is good for you back in the 50's and early 60's?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

In addition, once the source of COVID-19 in nature is discovered, treatment should advance greatly, including vaccines (COVID-19 hamster model may be possible). Is there a valid reason for repeating the embarassing history of the source of ebola in nature?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

What bullshit we're dealing with is 'god is my sensei' xian bigotry, scared shitless to go back to school.


----------



## JimZiegelbauer (Aug 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


Democrates and CNN were made fools of AGAIN


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 9, 2020)

badger2 said:


> In addition, once the source of COVID-19 in nature is discovered, treatment should advance greatly, including vaccines (COVID-19 hamster model may be possible). Is there a valid reason for repeating the embarassing history of the source of ebola in nature?



How in the hell is a hamster model going to work for a virus that originated in bats?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

Post #1,548: If you would have read the snake meat thread, you'd know how the hamster model fits into the drama.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 9, 2020)

The Antifacrats would rather people slowly suffocate to death than admit that President Trump is correct.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone contemplating plasma in lieu of hydroxychloroquine should know about the D614G mutation that occurred in COVID-19 at least by Feb 2020.

COVID-19 / Convalescent Plasma








						The D614G mutation in the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein reduces S1 shedding and increases infectivity - PubMed
					

SARS coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) isolates encoding a D614G mutation in the viral spike (S) protein predominate over time in locales where it is found, implying that this change enhances viral transmission. We therefore compared the functional properties of the S proteins with aspartic acid (S...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




So we see the virus mutate towards alkalinity, because its original aspartic acid (D, pH 2.98, acidic) went higher, to glycine (G, pH 6.06, more basic), though hcq (also [italics]) increases alkalinity in endosomes. This hcq-induced alkalinity affects virus replication.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 9, 2020)

badger2 said:


> For example, the article in post #1,522 is about glycosylation, which is a major prognostic factor. HCQ does change endosome pH, though the virus can switch from ACE2 receptors to TMPRSS2, and TMPRSS2 connects to a current suspect as intermediate host of COVID-19, the Yangtze finless porpoise. All of this links to the Wuhan-Pennsylvania connection, already mentioned on the snake meat thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure you actually read the paper you're referencing. For starters, it's not a paper about COVID 19. Second, there is no "switching from ACE2 to TMPRSS2" since TMPRSS2 is a protease and not a binding site.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

At avian flu talk forum, they are hawking green tea as a zinc ionophore, because zinc is difficult to get into the cell. However, chloroquine is also a zinc ionophore.

Zinc / Chloroquine / Ionophore








						Can Zn Be a Critical Element in COVID-19 Treatment? - PubMed
					

The current COVID-19 pandemic caused by SARS-CoV-2 has prompted investigators worldwide to search for an effective anti-viral treatment. A number of anti-viral drugs such as ribavirin, remdesivir, lopinavir/ritonavir, antibiotics such as azithromycin and doxycycline, and anti-parasite such as...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....using chloroquine as an ionophore while zinc inside the infected cell can stop SARS-CoV-2 replication.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

#1,552: You are incorrect. COVID-19 can use TPRSS2 as an alternate enzyme. It does not need ACE2.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

The Conundrum of the Binding Site

Can COVID-19 gain cell entry without S priming/TMPRSS2?

TMPRSS2


			https://en.wikipedia.org/TMPRSS2
		


Ap 2020 SARS-CoV-2 Cell Entry Depends on ACE2 and TMPRSS2








						SARS-CoV-2 Cell Entry Depends on ACE2 and TMPRSS2 and Is Blocked by a Clinically Proven Protease Inhibitor - PubMed
					

The recent emergence of the novel, pathogenic SARS-coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) in China and its rapid national and international spread pose a global health emergency. Cell entry of coronaviruses depends on binding of the viral spike (S) proteins to cellular receptors and on S protein priming by...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

It needs both.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

The article of post #1,555 continue, recalling that ebola vaccine is based on VSV:

'....Replication-defective VSV particles bearing coronavirus S proteins faithfully reflect key aspects of coronavirus host cell entry....All cell lines were readily susceptible to entry driven by the glycoprotein of the pantropic VSV (VSV-G), as expected....In order to determine whether SARS-CoV-2 can use CatB/L  for cell entry, we initially employed ammonium chloride, which elevates endosomal pH and thereby blocks CatB/L activity....only TMPRSS2 activity is essential for viral spread and pathogenesis in the infected host whereas CatB/L activity is dispensable....Priming of coronavirus S proteins by host cell proteases is essential for viral entry into cells, and encompasses S protein cleavage as the S1/2 and S2' sites. The S1/2 cleavage site of SARS-CoV-2-S harbors several arginine residues (multibasic), which indicates high cleavability. Indeed, SARS-CoV-2 was efficiently cleaved in cells and cleaved S protein was incorporated into VSV particles. Notably, the cleavage site  sequence can determine the zoonotic potential of coronaviruses, and a multibasic cleavage site was not present in RaTG13, the coronavirus most closely related to SARS-CoV-2. It will be interesting to determine whether the presence of a multibasic cleavage site is required for SARS-CoV-2 entry into human cells and how this cleavage site was acquired.'

Arginine (R) has the highest isoelectric pH, and we first mentioned RaTG13 in post #366 of the snake meat thread. RaTG13 was from the Yunnan bat. This zoonotic potential of the cleavage site may help pinpoint the intermediate COVID-19 host in nature.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

In another thread, we have already mentioned lungworm of suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Neophocaena and the swine lungworm as intermediate host of influenza virus. Thus for the TMPRSS2 investigative trajectory, there is an entry for bat-associated influenza and TMPRSS2:

Hemagglutinin of Bat-Associated Influenza Virus is Activated by TMPRSS2 for pH-Dependent Entry Into Bat but not Human Cells








						The Hemagglutinin of Bat-Associated Influenza Viruses Is Activated by TMPRSS2 for pH-Dependent Entry into Bat but Not Human Cells - PubMed
					

New World bats have recently been discovered to harbor influenza A virus (FLUAV)-related viruses, termed bat-associated influenza A-like viruses (batFLUAV). The internal proteins of batFLUAV are functional in mammalian cells. In contrast, no biological functionality could be demonstrated for the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

We've already mentioned ebola, CatB/L and VSV. TMPRSS2 links ebola drugs such as remdesivir:

Ebola / Marburg / TMPRSS2








						Cathepsins B and L activate Ebola but not Marburg virus glycoproteins for efficient entry into cell lines and macrophages independent of TMPRSS2 expression - PubMed
					

Ebola (EBOV) and Marburg virus (MARV) cause severe hemorrhagic fever. The host cell proteases cathepsin B and L activate the Zaire ebolavirus glycoprotein (GP) for cellular entry and constitute potential targets for antiviral intervention. However, it is unclear if different EBOV species and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Chagas disease links a parasite (trypanosome) in comparison to hcq for malaria:

Chagas / Ebola / CatB/L








						Protease inhibitors targeting coronavirus and filovirus entry - PubMed
					

In order to gain entry into cells, diverse viruses, including Ebola virus, SARS-coronavirus and the emerging MERS-coronavirus, depend on activation of their envelope glycoproteins by host cell proteases. The respective enzymes are thus excellent targets for antiviral intervention. In cell...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2020)

Nafamostat is promising and here also is mentioned remdesivir and chloroquine in comparison, remdesivir has a higher SI (selectivity index) than chloroquine, though we don't know the SI for hydroxychloroquine:

COVID-19 / Nafamostat / Remdesivir / Chloroquine








						Remdesivir and chloroquine effectively inhibit the recently emerged novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) in vitro - PubMed
					

Remdesivir and chloroquine effectively inhibit the recently emerged novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) in vitro




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Notably, two compounds, remdesivir (EC50= 0.77 mM, SI 129.87) and chloroquine (EC50= 1.13 mM, SI 88.50) potently blocked virus infection at low micromolar concentration and showed high SI.'


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 9, 2020)

badger2 said:


> #1,552: You are incorrect. COVID-19 can use TPRSS2 as an alternate enzyme. It does not need ACE2.


Not according to the paper you cited.

ACE2 is the binding cite. TMPRSS2 is a protease that introduces a conformational change that results in cellular entry. Whether there are other proteases that could facilitate cellular entry, I don’t know, but ACE2 is always required as the initial binding site.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > #1,552: You are incorrect. COVID-19 can use TPRSS2 as an alternate enzyme. It does not need ACE2.
> ...


Are you still trying to deny ppl life saving drugs? Sick


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > badger2 said:
> ...


I’m trying to get people the drugs that work rather than try to defend Trump by making false claims about drugs that don’t.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So you know more than a Yale epidemiologist, and 6,000 doctors? Lol tds is deep with you.. Trump discovered the drug that’s saving lives every day


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I trust data and studies more than people. The data shows it doesn't work.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Studies lol
Haha


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes, studies. That's the way we know what works in medicine and what doesn't work.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2020)

Yanno, I trust Fauci more than I do Trump when it comes to this virus thing.  Why?  Trump doesn't have the training nor the intelligence to understand what is going on.  Fauci does.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So people that claim HC saved their  lives are lying?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They're claiming things they don't know are true. What if someone claimed a healing crystal saved their life? Same thing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So you know more than the patients that’s lives were saved you no more than a Yale epidemiologist you no more than 6000 doctors.. are you seeing a pattern here? Lol it’s called tds.. Trump has saved thousands and thousands of lives


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If you look hard enough, and possibly pay someone to support your views, you could probably get a NASA astronomer to say that the moon is made of green cheese.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Or find a successful Democrat Lol


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Again, I don't have to trust anyone. I just have to look at the data. The data shows it doesn't work. 

Time to move on.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So 6000 doctors and a Yale epidemiologist don’t look at data but you do lol


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I don't know what the 6000 doctors you're referring to but I've read the Risch's article. He only notes positive studies and ignores negative studies. When you look at all the data, it's clear that there is no real effect.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I bet he does.. up until the election I bet ppl dying is a positive for him lol sick bastards


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but the mortality rate of COVID is falling, is it not? 

And we can do that without the use of hydroxychloroquine?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Left wing docs need ppl to die.. or trump wins.. you all are sick..


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2020)

Last week, the local news station here in Amarillo did a segment on what the doctors and hospitals around here were using to treat COVID 19 patients. 

Plasma transfusions and Remdesivir were the 2 methods being used by local hospitals around here.  Did they mention hydroxychloroquine?  Only to say it doesn't work very well, which is why they aren't using it.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's not left wing doctors that determined that hydroxychloroquine doesn't work. It's the data.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Last week, the local news station here in Amarillo did a segment on what the doctors and hospitals around here were using to treat COVID 19 patients.
> 
> Plasma transfusions and Remdesivir were the 2 methods being used by local hospitals around here.  Did they mention hydroxychloroquine?  Only to say it doesn't work very well, which is why they aren't using it.


And deaths are going up lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Data from left wing docs going insane trump found the life saving Drug.. one doc treated 350 patients with HC .. they all lived


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Last week, the local news station here in Amarillo did a segment on what the doctors and hospitals around here were using to treat COVID 19 patients.
> ...



Might wanna do some research on that.  Deaths here in the TX panhandle have been lower than most, and they are currently declining.  But, the cases have gone up a bit, but now that most of the people are wearing masks when they are in public, it seems to have helped to stabilize and flatten out the curve here.  I think that at last count, the panhandle has only had around 150 deaths since this thing started.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So everyone that conducted a negative study is lying?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Masks cause way more deaths


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That is your own ignorant, uninformed opinion.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No your citing studies with the average age of 101 lol already dying, Were previously sick, and weren’t given the drug in the early stages.. it’s typical left wing propaganda. Half truths, mis truths, Fallacies


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Really?  The average age of those dying from COVID 19 is 101?  Got any links to back up the crap you pulled outta your ass?

Back in July, the average age of people dying from this virus was 78.  Now?  Because of the way people have been behaving and not practicing social distancing or wearing masks, the average age is dropping down into the 30's or 40's.









						Characteristics of Persons Who Died with COVID-19 — United States...
					

During January 1, 2020–May 18, 2020, approximately 1.3 million cases of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) and 83,000 COVID-19–associated deaths were reported in the United States (1).




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Ah, so you're saying hydroxychloroquine only works for people that had very little chance of dying in the first place?

Think about that for a bit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Lol 78.. hahha hahhaha.. poor guy .. yes ppl
Will die if you refuse to give them HC . Left wing docs want trump
To lose.. so the more that die the more the media lies, the more it hurts trump.. I know your all sick


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yes if your already sick, old, you didn’t take care of your self, your going to properly going to die. But if you give older healthy ppl HC you will
Live .. 350 of 350 survived thanks to trump announcing this life saving drug


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


If you don't do anything for healthy people, they almost always survive.
What good is hydroxychloroquine if it doesn't work for people at risk of dying?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Great motivation to take care of your self.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're missing the point.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No I’m not.. hydro taken early has saved there lives to. 350-350. 100% just facts .. take a hike


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How many of those 350 people would have died without it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Don’t know it saved their lives thank god


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's the point. If you give the drug to someone who was going to get better without giving them anything, how can you say the drug saved their life?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Because it works.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That’s the problem with deciding something works before doing the research.

Fortunately that’s not how we do medicine.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It works.. go way troll stop killing ppl give them HC.. we should all be given it.. it saves lives


----------



## Camp (Aug 10, 2020)

A 35-year-old trump anti-masker has been arrested for punching a 72-year-old veteran in the face multiple times and breaking his jaw and damaging his eye for asking the trumper's girlfriend to wear a mask.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You keep saying it works but the data shows the opposite.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


For ppl already dying yes your right lol .. 350-350 strived Covid.. go away troll


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So it works for people that have very little chance of dying from COVID? That’s what you’re saying?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Helps prevent Covid death if taken early enough


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You mean people like that doctor who think cysts are caused by having sex in their sleep with demons and that reptilian humanoids are running our government?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


More racisim


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


6000 doctors, Russian troll?  You mean these...?









						No, a survey didn’t find a majority of doctors saying that hydroxychloroquine is the most effective treatment for Covid-19 - Full Fact
					

The poll was not representative of all doctors. 37% of doctors involved in Covid-19 treatment listed these drugs as among the most -effective treatments.




					fullfact.org


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What's racist about lizards?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I don’t play games that’s called “find the link that agrees with me” it’s been debunked HC works. Time to stop the trolling and start asking why democrats are letting ppl die


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh so you’re not attacking an African religion? Interesting.. do you always back peddle ? Haha


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2020)

Think about this for a bit people.  Trump said that he took HCL, did a 2 week regimen of it, and now is virus free because of it.

Sorry, but that isn't how it works.  If Trump is no longer taking HCL, he's just as vulnerable as everyone else.  Usually, for drugs to be effective, they have to be taken on a regular basis.

Or......................is HCL the wonder vaccine that everyone is looking for?  Trump wasn't sick, but he claimed to take it for 2 weeks and that is why he is healthy.  If HCL worked like that, then we would already have a type of vaccine to fight the virus.  But, sadly, it doesn't, so we don't.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Impeached Trump and Coronavirus? 

He has a 39% approval rating. Who's dumb enough to listen to a loser like that?









						RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Most doctors and scientists are saying that HCLQ doesn't provide any significant benefit.  If I catch this thing, I hope they use Remdosivir or plasma transfusions to treat me.  HCLQ is bullshit and doesn't really work.


ask for it.  that's your right!   but you wish to remove that same right from others.  That's what makes us different kkker dude.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Winners. Haha


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, what religion believes in reptilian humanoids?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

39% is winning??

You're truly fucking deranged, ya Russian troll.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Think about this for a bit people.  Trump said that he took HCL, did a 2 week regimen of it, and now is virus free because of it.
> 
> Sorry, but that isn't how it works.  If Trump is no longer taking HCL, he's just as vulnerable as everyone else.  Usually, for drugs to be effective, they have to be taken on a regular basis.
> 
> Or......................is HCL the wonder vaccine that everyone is looking for?  Trump wasn't sick, but he claimed to take it for 2 weeks and that is why he is healthy.  If HCL worked like that, then we would already have a type of vaccine to fight the virus.  But, sadly, it doesn't, so we don't.


he built antibodies  it's what the doctors says will end this.  herd immunity.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It’s voodoo.. do we know fachui personal beliefs? Oh wait you agree with him lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yea you keep winning polls we keep winning elections.. loser ha


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Fake news. If it were true, that quack would have released the data supporting her claims. Instead, she's refusing to do so because she made it up.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Think about this for a bit people.  Trump said that he took HCL, did a 2 week regimen of it, and now is virus free because of it.
> ...



How in the fuck can HCL give someone antibodies against the virus?  Sorry, but medicine doesn't quite work that way.  And, if taking HCL for 2 weeks was a way to be immune to the virus, then why isn't it being touted as a vaccine against it?  Go talk to a real doctor, and give him your bullshit theory.  You'd be laughed out of their office.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


They came to fucking Capitol Hill to testify you turd. lol under oath.. stop trolling you loser haba


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Let's see your evidence reptilian humanoids are a belief of voodoo ....


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


When you ask  Dr. Fauci  what his personal beliefs are.. you can’t even hide you bias, and racism.. troll


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL 

Standing in front of the Supreme Court building is not testifying under oath.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Feel free to post about him.

Meanwhile, you're taking the word of a quack who believes reptilian humanoids run our government and refuses to release any data regarding bullshit claims she makes.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Republicans lost the House in the last election. Your Russian handlers are doing a lousy job keeping you up to date.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> How in the fuck can HCL give someone antibodies against the virus? Sorry, but medicine doesn't quite work that way. And, if taking HCL for 2 weeks was a way to be immune to the virus, then why isn't it being touted as a vaccine against it? Go talk to a real doctor, and give him your bullshit theory. You'd be laughed out of their office.


the immune system in our bodies does that.  so strange you didn't know that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They showed up to Capitol Hill they could have easily walked in to testify if Democrats want to hear the truth


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I don’t troll like you. 350-350.. hehe


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


With an incumbent president you didn’t take as many seats as normal. Hehe i wonder why hehe


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Dumbfuck Russian troll, learn how our government operates. People can't just waltz into the Capital and tell Congress, _we're here to testify._

Dayum, you're ignorant.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Zero with supporting data.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Oh? What's the "normal" number?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Do you expect me to believe Melissa Tate surveyed 6000 doctors and they all said it works?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Actually, it was a minority of those 6000 doctors who said it worked.

People with diseased brains translated that into 6000 doctors say it works.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why not? They can to be heard.. is Covid not important to democrats? You keep trolling


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Cool  story


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what they are giving now, but that was part of the standard cocktail our local hospital was using to treat patients during the first months.
> ...


when you say--we've moved on--you are speaking of the brain dead democrats...because if trump said today was 08/10/2020  the fucking democrats would say it is a lie...wtf


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


52, 47, under Obama .. 41 under trump hahaha hahhaha


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Huh who said she did? It’s well know doctors support HC.. hehe


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


_*"Why not?"*_

^^^ Russian troll doesn't know how our government operates.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Whatever melts your butter troll


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


True story.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So who did do the survey of 6000 doctors?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You _think_ Republicans took 52 and 47 House seats from Democrats under Obama??

You're crazy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol doctors show up during a pandemic to tell law makers it works under oath.. and democrats were to busy haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


She still has her license she showed up to capitol hill to testify. Hmmmm


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


There has been many docs offering results.. this your first day to the Internet? Lol stop TROLLING HAHA


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well they did. Hehe democrats lost 1,000 seats during his time.. he was horrible


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You poor Russian troll, those doctors showed up in D.C. to give a press conference, not to testify in Congress.

You're fucking crazy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well yes to say they are there to testify.. your troll game is off


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


She showed up to give a press conference in front of the Supreme Court building, not to testify in Congress.

You're fucking crazy.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You mentioned a survey of 6000 doctors and so did this Twitter user. Where’s the survey? Who did it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


they showed up to Capitol Hill to be heard or you saying if they called him in to testify they would’ve said no? what the fuck are you arguing here? go under your rock, lol trump 2020


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They didn't lose 1000 seats in any election. You said 2018 was less than "normal" and you proved yourself wrong by being incapable of showing what the "normal" number is.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You can take a survey right now. It’s kinda easy lol hahhabahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Great, quite them in their press conference saying they were there to testify in front of Congress...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Republicans took 52 seats, and 42.. and over his time in office republicans took 1,000 seats. It’s facts.. why are you trolling Obama sucked


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL 

Why are you running away from tbe poll you were touting earlier??


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I’m asking about a survey you and the twitter user you referenced are talking about.

Who did it? When? What were the results?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You think they showed up to go for a run lol hahahahahahahahhhhahhahahaha


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...











						Democrats lost over 1,000 seats under Obama
					

President Obama claims he could have won a third term if he had been allowed to run – but even if he's right, his coattails haven’t done much for the rest of his party.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

So not "normal." Thanks for again admitting you're just an idiot troll.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Are you calling the black woman a liar?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...











						Democrats lost over 1,000 seats under Obama
					

President Obama claims he could have won a third term if he had been allowed to run – but even if he's right, his coattails haven’t done much for the rest of his party.




					www.foxnews.com
				





Can you read troll loser .. LOOOOOSERSSS

LOOSSSSSSERSSSSS. 

HAHHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHH


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, Russian troll, they showed up to give a press conference.  Exactly how retarded are you to not know that?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You were asked about the poll you cited earlier. Now that you realize it didn't show what you claimed it did, so you run from it now.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who?
I just want to see the survey. Is that wrong?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol he what ever makes you feel better


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you calling another black woman a liar you are on a roll today lol


colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


now you don’t know who? Lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Still waiting...

Quote those doctors in their press conference saying they were there to testify in front of Congress...

When you can't, folks here will see you're lying again.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

The Russian troll doesn't know they were there to give a press conference.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What’s at capital hill? Hehe haha hahha


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You are desperate to make this about race.  It isn't.

Or are you saying that, because the woman is black she has to be right and cannot be questioned?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So everyone who goes to Capital Hill is there to testify before Congress?

Show us one link that says those doctors were there to testify before Congress.   Just one.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


They are calling her a liar I’m not..


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I think the doctors that just saved thousands of lives using hydroxychloroquine If they show up to capital hill Should have been asked to testify.. how many days since has it been since his press conference and Democrats have yet to call them in to testify, Democrats actually deleted all of their posts from social media..


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> now you don’t know who? Lol


So is anyone allowed to see the survey or not? Why keep it a secret?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > now you don’t know who? Lol
> ...


Who’s keeping it a secret do a survey lol


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're keeping it a secret. You refuse to let anyone see the results of the survey you're referencing. Why?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Fine! Here you go hehehe COVID-19 Treatment Analysis


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


There is no survey of 6000 doctors in that link. Why are you keeping the survey secret?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Well yes doctors 6,000 participated in that study hehehebe


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I'm asking you about the survey of doctors you'd been talking about. Why aren't you telling anyone where that survey is?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're lying again,  Russian troll. Nothing in that link states 6000 doctors participated.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


During the survey, a total of 6,227 physicians were questioned in 30 countries about at least 15 treatments used for COVID-19.

Of the 2,171 doctors asked which drug is most effective, 37 percent said hydroxychloroquine. By contrast, 32 percent answered “nothing.” 
than the others had political leanings.. I’d say it’s pretty Affective


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


In my original link it certainly does


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Wait, I thought all 6000 doctors said hydroxychloroquine worked? Now you’re saying it was only actually only 37% of 2171 doctors?

And this was in April when there was next to no data?

Sounds like you did lie.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

Post #1,686 gives the name of every author of each study. Those authors may be followed at Pubmed. Excellent material for further investigation.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Some didn’t say anything.. so we can only go with the data .. right? COVID-19 Treatment Analysis


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You said a sudden of 6000 doctors all said it worked. Turns out the survey only had 800 doctors say it worked.

You lied.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


6,227 surveyed 37% said it worked 32% said nothing


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

To establish if hydroxychloroquine can help induce antibodies, more genetics is in order. Until proven otherwise, we think that it can. Trump did not discover hcq, his advisors informed him. So what? Fauci is in the Dem's pocket.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You said a sudden of 6000 doctors all said it worked. Turns out the survey only had 800 doctors say it worked.


well, technically he posted a twitter post.  he never mentioned anything.  He coined the title from the twitter post.  go ask the black doctor for the list of the 6000 doctors if it matters so much to you.  go for it.  this is a message board and a link provided by guidelines. there is no guideline that an explanation of why the link exists.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > How in the fuck can HCL give someone antibodies against the virus? Sorry, but medicine doesn't quite work that way. And, if taking HCL for 2 weeks was a way to be immune to the virus, then why isn't it being touted as a vaccine against it? Go talk to a real doctor, and give him your bullshit theory. You'd be laughed out of their office.
> ...



In order for our immune system to make antibodies to protect against the disease, there has to be some form of it present in the system.  Sorry, but HCL doesn't stimulate the immune system against COVID.  Surprised you didn't know that.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



6200 weren’t asked that particular question 



Jitss617 said:


> Of the 2,171 doctors asked which drug is most effective,



You lied.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > You said a sudden of 6000 doctors all said it worked. Turns out the survey only had 800 doctors say it worked.
> ...


Repeating a lie makes you just as much of a liar.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> In order for our immune system to make antibodies to protect against the disease, there has to be some form of it present in the system. Sorry, but HCL doesn't stimulate the immune system against COVID. Surprised you didn't know that.


I never said it did anything.  I merely educated you that a person's immune system resolves the virus by antibodies, it seems you are questioning the fact Trump had it.  I don't care.  if he had it, and he no longer has it, he built an immunity to it with antibodies.  prove he didn't have it.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You lied.


you missed the word 'or' in his post.  dude, you certainly come all unglued frequently.  I feel sorry for you.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

We're still not buying the notion that hcq has nothing to do with stimulating the immune system, though we will see about those authors mentioned in post #1,686.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...











						This Drug Is Voted As the Most Effective Coronavirus Cure Possible By 6,000 Doctors Worldwide
					

The majority of 6,200 doctors from 30 countries said the malaria drug was the most effective against coronavirus.




					www.sciencetimes.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Repeating a lie makes you just as much of a liar.


you're still confused, unless he has knowledge it's a lie and repeats it, then he's doing what you posted.  However, you have no rational argument that he knew it was a lie. It is information on the internet he accepts as fact and posted it.  Now you, if you feel it is a lie, it is up to you to post something that contradicts his post.  but you failed that effort. BTW, he has no obligation to you to prove the link a lie.  If you feel it is, then that becomes your task.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


In that survey, only about half of those doctors surveyed had ever even treated someone with COVID. Only 2171 responded to the question about treatment at all. And only about a third said hydroxychloroquine was the most effective.  

And this is from April before we knew much about treatment. 

You claimed that all 6000 said it worked. You lied.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Give me a name of all the doctors and all the clients they treated for Covid. I want names, state, dob


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Repeating a lie makes you just as much of a liar.
> ...


What do you call repeating something a lie without checking I see if it’s true?

I call that being a useful idiot.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why would I do that? I’m just telling you the results of the survey you lied about.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Repeating a lie makes you just as much of a liar.
> ...


They just want Americans to die.. the media works for the dnc they do t report the news.. 

Democrats silenced a bunch of doctors! Unbelievable


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I didn’t think so


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You asked for details I don’t have. I asked you for a survey you did have, and when you provided the survey, we learned you lied about it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


6000 doctors weren’t surveyed? Huh


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

From post #1,686, we took the first author, Iacoviello, and tracked the study to this page, translated from the French:



			https://www.fracesoir.fr/opinions-entretiens/interview-exclusive-une-etude-italienne-sur-3-451-patients-confirme-lefficite
		

'....There is a significant difference with the group treated with hydroxychloroquine....but it is necessary that by fall a serious meta-analysis on all published studies on hcq be carried out....30% reduction in mortality....Lisa Iacoviello, Director of the Center for Epidemiology and Preventive Medicine at the University of Insubrie, Varese, and Director of Epidemiology and Prevention at IRCCS Neuromed.
....
FS: "How many patients are affected by your study?"

LI: " Our study (COVID-19 Risk and CORIST Collaboration Treatments) was conducted on a cohort of 3,451 patients admitted to 33 clinical centers across Italy. This is a retrospective study." '


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

INTERVIEW EXCLUSIVE : Efficacité de l'hydroxychloroquine confirmée sur 3451 patients italiens. Réduction de la mortalité de 30%.
					

Une étude italienne réalisée sur un groupe de plus de 3 000 patients, hospitalisés pour la Covid-19, a conclu que "l'utilisation de l'hydroxycholoroquine est associée à une réduction de 30% de la mortalité". Mise à jour le 25 août 2020 : l'étude a été publiée et mise en ligne ce jour sur le site...




					www.francesoir.fr


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They were! Did all of them say that hydroxychloroquine worked?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

this is the URL the way it appears at the source:
www.francesoir.fr/opinions-entretiens/interview-exclusive-une-etude-italienne-sur-3-451-patients-confirme-lefficacite


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


They can’t democrats are taking away doctors licenses, and silencing them on social media.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

badger2 said:


> From post #1,686, we took the first author, Iacoviello, and tracked the study to this page, translated from the French:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retrospective studies are useful but limited. That’s why RCTs needed to be done. They were. They were negative.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


In April?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Looks like
It


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Are you just lying again?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I know for a fact doctors have lost their license and Democrats have silenced black doctor for saying a drug worked.. Of course they are scared


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

Post # 1,721: What is the source of your claim that (all [italics]) the RCT's were negative? What's suspicious with that claim, taking the random Iacoviello study as an example, LI continues:

'LI: ' "Exposure to a drug capable of inducing longer QT intervals does not always lead to delayed ventricular repolarization, and the onset of serious complications in patients whose QT interval has been acquired for a long time seems to be a rare occurrence." '

In post # 125 of the following webpage, we mentioned procyanidins and one source is hawthorn:





__





						Hydroxychloroquine
					

#81: We've cited scientific medical evidence opposing your claim. Where is a study on ocular coronaviruses? What about the potential intermediate COVID-19 host infected with similar parasites that hydroxychloroquine was developed to treat? How long will USMB prisoners pretend not to notice the...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




In post # 688 of the snake meat thread, we also mentioned it:
Snake Meat......source of chinese virus 

In the above posts, the reader can see the ambiguity that hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine causes for cardiac issues, though with a rhythm stabilizer such as hawthorn....talk about a random way to dismiss a natural medicine! One dose?!! An insult to medical intelligence:









						Electrocardiographic effects of hawthorn (Crataegus oxyacantha) in healthy volunteers: A randomized controlled trial - PubMed
					

The objective of this study was to evaluate the electrocardiographic effects of hawthorn in healthy adult volunteers. It was double-blind cross-over trial randomized 20 healthy adult volunteers to receive either a single oral 160-mg dose of hawthorn or matching placebo. Triplicate 12-lead...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The primary endpoint was the change in corrected (Fridericia) QT intervals (QTc I) at 4 hr and 6hr....In conclusion, a single dose of oral hawthorn had no effect on electrocardiographic parameters in healthy volunteers.'

No study in the world has yet addressed the issue of prolonged procyanidin use in conjunction with hcq treatment for COVID-19, though sequelae of this infection would call for it as well as newly-acquired patients. Are procyanidins antiviral or not?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


then prove it isn't fact.  That burden is yours. you failed as I already pointed out to you.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


you still haven't proven anything.  all you're doing is crying wolf and the sky is falling.  prove it.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You asked for details I don’t have. I asked you for a survey you did have, and when you provided the survey, *we learned you lied about it.*


where was that teaching moment?


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 If this  drug  had been  given to  covid patients  early on, we'd  probably  not be  seeing  some of the  numbers  we are now  seeing. 

 But, since Trump  recommend  its use, that was enough for the  democrats to  veto it.

 Democrats are  responsible for  thousands of  deaths,  due to their  hatred of  Trump.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The other poster already proved it wasn’t a fact.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


It was given to patients early on. We only stopped in the last two months because the studies showed no effect.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> The other poster already proved it wasn’t a fact.


how so?  you think he contact over 6000 doctors?  I'm still waiting for your gotcha moment.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who lost their license in April because they said hydroxychloroquine worked?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Now that's a lie.  The OP is my evidence of your lie.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > The other poster already proved it wasn’t a fact.
> ...


Of course he didn’t. Someone else contacted 6000 doctors and the other poster just never actually bothered to look at what those doctors actually said.

Or when they said it for that matter.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


It’s not. Doctors were frequently prescribing hydroxychloroquine in the early days of the pandemic. Its no longer prescribed due to lack of data showing efficacy.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Of course he didn’t. Someone else contacted 6000 doctors and the other poster just never actually bothered to look at what those doctors actually said.
> 
> Or when they said it for that matter.


who is the someone else?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> It’s not. Doctors were frequently prescribing hydroxychloroquine in the early days of the pandemic. Its no longer prescribed due to lack of data showing efficacy.


the OP makes you a liar again.  you now are repeating lies.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Of course he didn’t. Someone else contacted 6000 doctors and the other poster just never actually bothered to look at what those doctors actually said.
> ...


A website called Sermo.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not. Doctors were frequently prescribing hydroxychloroquine in the early days of the pandemic. Its no longer prescribed due to lack of data showing efficacy.
> ...


The OP says nothing about my statement.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Did I say you were calling her a liar?    No, I did not.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Whether you think they SHOULD or not is irrelevant.   They weren't there to testify before Congress.   So get your story straight.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> A website called Sermo.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Did I say you were calling her a liar? No, I did not.


he didn't say you did. Can you read?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > A website called Sermo.








						Sermo doctors reveal global COVID treatment patterns
					

Explore all the exclusive physician insights, healthcare industry trends, and Sermo corporate news released over the years right here!




					www.sermo.com
				




This false talking point has been around for a while.









						Fact check: 'Thousands' of doctors have not said hydroxychloroquine cures COVID-19
					

A viral Facebook post misinterpreted data from a survey of doctors and misstates the protocol for approving vaccines.



					www.usatoday.com
				




What does it mean that you guys keep repeating lies to support your case?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You keep saying 6,000 doctors.   But the only link you have provided said 2,171 doctors were surveyed and 37% said the drug worked.

37% of 2,171 is 803 doctors.  803 is a long way from 6,000.  And there is no information about the conditions, severity of illness or other factors.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Google it.. you gotta accept trump discovered the drug that is saving lives.. stop with your crazy talk.. it works.. and you know democrats silenced  doctors.. your not going to win the election.. your a loser..


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So why would you go to capital hill?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I thought you said you knew it for a fact.

I don’t accept things that aren’t proven by science. Trump saying it works is not scientific proof.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You think every person who goes to Capital Hill testifies before Congress.   Surely even you are not that ignorant.

They held a press conference.  That is it.   There was no testifying before Congress.   At least admit that.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> I thought you said you knew it for a fact.


post his quote.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> You think every person who goes to Capital Hill testifies before Congress. Surely even you are not that ignorant.
> 
> They held a press conference. That is it. There was no testifying before Congress. At least admit that.


they wanted to.  congress turned their noses at them. not their problem. you don't want the truth, fk off.


----------



## Camp (Aug 10, 2020)

Has anyone provided a list of all these "droves" of Doctors or is this a common misinformation thread?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you said you knew it for a fact.
> ...





Jitss617 said:


> I know for a fact doctors have lost their license and Democrats have silenced black doctor for saying a drug worked.. Of course they are scared


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > You think every person who goes to Capital Hill testifies before Congress. Surely even you are not that ignorant.
> ...


That's because no one actually takes these doctors seriously. It was a right wing media stunt. Nothing more.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I don't see anything in either link that supports it as a lie.  feel free to quote the phrases that back what you were saying.  Sermo shows it did a survey to 6200 doctors around the globe. the fact check link says this.  not sure what is a lie.

_The survey of 6,227 doctors from 30 countries was conducted by Sermo, an online medical forum. The survey says, "Hydroxychloroquine was overall chosen as the most effective therapy amongst COVID-19 treaters from a list of 15 options (37% of COVID-19 treaters)."_


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> The OP says nothing about my statement.


sure it does, it states doctors are prescribing it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > You think every person who goes to Capital Hill testifies before Congress. Surely even you are not that ignorant.
> ...



If they weren't there to testify before Congress, then Jitsie's claim that they were is bullshit.   They wanted to.  Jitsies wanted them to, or whatever.

They didn't.   They weren't called to testify before Congress.   So saying that they were there to testify before Congress is bullshit.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


well they can't, they need to be invited. they were trying to push the congress to bring them in,  true americans against the congressional evil.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If only 37% said hydroxychloroquine works, that can’t be all of them, now can it?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



The link Jitsie provided said 37% if 2,171 doctors worldwide.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Well keep losing elections loser haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You think they went there for the air!? Lol


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He will as long as folks like you stop caring about reality and only believe Trump.

But that doesn’t have anything to do with what’s for COVID. Science doesn’t care if you won an election.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Story?    It is just simple math.   Maybe you would have been better posting "Huh?".


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't know why they went there.   But they were NOT called to testify before Congress.  So your claims that they were are bullshit.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

There's very little discourse on this thread about mechanisms of action of hcq, and this while eliminating any mention of the synergies of the tripartite Zelenko protocol (hcq/zinc/azithromycin). One would think it otherwise except that it has become a subjective fight to the death for pure prestige, starn'in a silver screen classic at OK Corral.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No I Believe doctors , and epidemiologists for Yale.. they say it does work.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Are you saying the block woman is a liar?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


lol well you go to capital hill to either work or make a testimony.. and democrats have yet to call
Them
In.. I wonder why


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> If only 37% said hydroxychloroquine works, that can’t be all of them, now can it?


I quoted the piece said 6227 participated. Where’s the supposed lie?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > If only 37% said hydroxychloroquine works, that can’t be all of them, now can it?
> ...


The lie is saying that of them said hydroxychloroquine works.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Did I say that?

And are you saying she is incapable of lying because she is a black woman?  (Or block woman?)


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


To testify? Why else would they go there?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What about all the doctors who say it doesn’t work? Why don’t you believe them?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They went to hold a press conference.   People don't just show up and testify before Congress.   They are called testify.  They weren't called.   Period.    Claiming they were there to testify before Congress is a lie.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


How do you know they didn’t?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> What about all the doctors who say it doesn’t work? Why don’t you believe them


Because it has?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Because the people who did the survey said.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > What about all the doctors who say it doesn’t work? Why don’t you believe them
> ...


Not according to drug trials it hasn’t.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


But thousands said it did work.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Said what? Quote it


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Used to. This survey was from April. Then we got data showing it didn’t work around June.

Now it’s just the fringe that say it works.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The survey did not have 6000 doctors saying hydroxychloroquine worked.






						Sermo doctors reveal global COVID treatment patterns
					

Explore all the exclusive physician insights, healthcare industry trends, and Sermo corporate news released over the years right here!




					www.sermo.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You tell me racist


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


America ignores left wingers opinions you can’t win elections


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Many didn’t offer a answer.. democrats are canceling ppl for disagreeing.. I feel bad for doctors trying to think free


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Liar.   Not a single thing I have posted is racist.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


That’s not how I see it..  why are you questioning her .. trump calls a black media lady a lair and you call him a racist


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It was April and about half of the doctors in the survey hadn’t seen a single case...

Medical science loves free thinkers. But you gotta back up that thought with data. if there were better data to support them, they’d have a point. But there isn’t.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Then why is Nancy Pelosi speaker of the house?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Cheating


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So you think she should be removed from her office?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Did I?   You'll need to provide a quote.   I say I didn't.    You are lying yet again.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I think all democrats should be removed you don’t all factions in black communities, you don’t allow free thinkers, ( shut down free speech rally Boston) you destroyed urban education, you destroyed the black family, your buring down government building. You got to go


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Ah. So you’re plotting a coup.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Well you guys can’t win elections so


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


We did. Lots of then. You can’t accept it so you’re committing treason.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



You must have missed his claims he was starting coup in Boston.    It was absolutely hilarious.    He even said he was talking to President Trump about using the US Marine Corp Reservists.    Great fun.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Good luck


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yeah; this guys hilarious.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Idiot. Many people go there to vacation. Others to protest. Others to attend functions. You would have known that if you were American.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's been explained to you repeatedly why many question her. For starters, she's refusing to release any related data to support her claims. Then you have the fact that believes reptilian humanoids control our government and cysts are formed by having sex in dreams with demons, among other various bizarre fantasies.

The only one talking about her race ... is you. That make you the racist.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Wow.. they go there also to let lawmakers know hey
The drug works we are willing to testify under oath..


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Were there hearings being held on Covid-19 treatments?   

Or do you want Congress to stop what they are doing to listen to testimony from 6 doctors, just because they back what Trump says?

Congressional hearing have set ways that they work.  Either you work with them or you stand outside and give a press conference.

So if these 6 doctors were not called to testify, they didn't go to Capital Hill to give testimony before Congress. You don't just show up and expect Congress to give you attention and time.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So they couldn’t be called in huh?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What about the experts that were already scheduled?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I can't see that Congress was holding hearings the day that the doctors held their press conference.    Were there hearings being held?

You are the one that claimed they were there to testify before Congress.  Do you have a link to the hearings being held?  Or are you just trying to manufacture a situation?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Are you serious? Do you have the IQ of earthworms Dick size


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It’s a F pandemic.. wtf is wrong with you


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, I am serious.    Unless you can show that there were hearings taking place and that the people called to testify were far less qualified, you have no argument.

Were there hearings taking place that day?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No shit, Sherlock.   But you claim they were there to testify before Congress.   Were congressional hearings being held that day?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Lol open the doors you sit down raise your hand and testify.. plan what? It’s a pandemic you ^%####


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Were they in congress ? Well we have Congress man lol open the doors sit down and let’s hear it.. that is if democrats cared


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey Jizzstain617, that doctor you’re praising thinks she’s a witch doctor. Are you into demon sperm?

Fuck, MAGAts are dumb as SHIT


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So, a witch doctor is part of the frontline?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Hey Jizzstain617, that doctor you’re praising thinks she’s a witch doctor. Are you into demon sperm?
> 
> Fuck, MAGAts are dumb as SHIT


I hear it cures cancer.. opps lol


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> She’s one of America’s front line doctors who treated 350 Covid patients with hydroxyC, If you watch the video there’s 20 other Frontline doctors 100% of their patients were cured because of the drug Trump discovered


She’s nothing of the sort, and she’s done nothing of the sort. And Trump didn’t discover hydroxy.

Are you seriously this fucking stupid? Go suck some demon dick, you unbelievably retarded son of a bitch.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Right.  They just reschedule everything to suit these doctors?   No vetting process?  No checking credentials?  No security clearances?

Its funny that you seem panicked about the pandemic now.   By the time these doctors showed up in DC, Trump had already started pushing to open schools.   He was saying things are fine.   The Covid-19 virus pandemic had been going for 5 months, and suddenly you want to stop Congress from doing their scheduled business to hear from these 6 doctors who were there for a publicity stunt?


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jizzstain617, that doctor you’re praising thinks she’s a witch doctor. Are you into demon sperm?
> ...


Oh a reference to my mother dying of cancer. How Christian of you. Go eat a bullet, you sick fuck.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



None of the politicians in Washington cared before then.  Why start now?   Trump held huge rallies without masks.  But Congress should stop and hold unplanned hearings?

But that is not really relevant.  You claimed these 6 doctors were there to testify before Congress.   You don't just walk in and demand that the highest legislative body in the nation stop what its doing to listen to these people.

Were there hearings scheduled?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > She’s one of America’s front line doctors who treated 350 Covid patients with hydroxyC, If you watch the video there’s 20 other Frontline doctors 100% of their patients were cured because of the drug Trump discovered
> ...


Ok troll


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Sorry I think Congress should do there job and call in ppl there to testify on the hill, on a life saving drug. Call me crazy.. I know you are a swamp thing and want ppl to die. Got cha


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Stfu you stupid piece of shit. You don’t know shit. You’ll never know shit. And you’ll never be anything more than shit.

You’re taking the word of a “doctor” who believes in alien DNA, demon sperm and god knows what else. And just because Trump tweeted her, you’re all over it. You are the definition of a cultist. You’re also the dumbest motherfucker on this entire site. Yikes


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You want to complain because you said they were there to testify, and there were no hearings.   Before this thread you didn't seem worried about Covid-19.  But 6 doctors (some with questionable credentials) decide to hold a press conference and suddenly the world should stop.

You are just a troll and a drama queen.   Give it up.   Your batshit crazy doctor didn't get to speak before congress.   Neither did your Bitcoin dealer with a medical degree.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> and there were no hearings


Ok well sorry to B of an inconvenience to you Democrats but I want to come on in and have a seat and answer a couple questions we’re kind of in a pandemic people are dying. Lol hahahahaha  you lefties are so useless


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > and there were no hearings
> ...



You are such a poor troll.   No, Congress does not just allow random people to walk in and testify when there are no hearings taking place.

People have BEEN dying for months.  Now a few doctors show up making claims that go against current research and you demand that Congress stop what they are doing to hear them?   Not how it works, troll.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I disagree .. I think when front line docs that saved lives using a drug show up on your front door you say come in that’s their job.. again your a swamp creature . I’m new school and I would have Desperately want to hear them


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You are not new school.  You are just desperately trying troll.

Its funny that you think Congress should stop whatever they are doing and invite these doctors in to testify, without vetting them or verifying the truth of what they say.    And the reason you are saying this is because "...we're kind of in a pandemic people are dying.".

You say that now.   But what have you said before?

7/19/2020   Post #19
“Hell no fcuk your hoax”

8/9/2020  Post #29
“Kids got sick.. so shut down schools? Huh”

6/22/2020  Post #971
“Many ppl have covid and it has absolutely no effect,, we are a free country we know the stakes.”

7/27/2020Post #235
“…they keep passing welfare for the Covid hoax..”


So obviously it was a hoax when over 100,000 people had died.  But suddenly, it is an emergency and you expect Congress to hold hearings, without preparation, just because these 6 doctors show up on their doorstep uninvited?

You are just trolling.    Why not admit that the 6 doctors were not there to testify before Congress, since there were no hearings being held and there was nothing scheduled for them to be heard?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It is a hoax but I think we should listen to docs that can help. 99% recover.. but let’s help the small few .. I want my city back open, Let’s stop politicizing this Democrats calling it a huge problem salt have the doctors that showed up to capitol hill testify


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



LMAO!!

First it is a hoax, and now it is a fucking pandemic and Congress should stop what they are doing to listen to people who have not been vetted about information that has not been verified.

You are such a troll.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


They brought data with them. Lol wtf are you talking about .. they are front line docs.. still it’s been weeks how come they haven’t been called to testify,, if they lie you can put them in jail they will never be able to practice medicine again in America.. Why are the Democrats moving so slow


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't know.  Maybe they found out one of the doctors hasn't seen a patient in a couple of years, and has been making his money dealing in Bitcoin?  But if you want to call that a "front line doc"....

Or maybe they found out one of the medical doctors ignores actual medicine and believes gynecological problems are caused by dream sex with demons?  (besides, doesn't that crackpot believe many of the members of Congress are actually reptiloids disguised as humans?)

Or maybe they want to hear from actual doctors who specialize in viral epidemiology?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I'm still waiting for you to quote them saying they are willing to testify under oath. Sadly, it seems all you do here is lie.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They weren't.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Russian troll, do some research and learn how our Congress functions. You can't just walk in uninvited and demand Congress questions you under oath. You have to be called by Congress. Congress sets their schedule, not others who want Congress' time. Don't they teach you anything in Mockba?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2020)

How do you vet others when you have ambiguous criteria with which to judge hcq? It is both pro- and anti-arrhythmic in its action. Then, under what circumstances and which unique patient? The science can be sorted out when hcq is no longer used. For sure sooner or later.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2020)

One thing is certain: one of Putin's daughters is a Japanese philologist. She has already been waiting in the wings as a diplomat:

Russian Vaccine








						‘World’s First’ Coronavirus Vaccine: What We Know So Far About Russian Injection - The Moscow Times
					

Russia has become the first country to approve a vaccine against the coronavirus, President Vladimir Putin said Tuesday despite widespread concerns about its safety.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				



'....Putin said Tuesday that one of his daughters, whose identity he has neither confirmed nor denied to date, has already taken the vaccine. He said the only side effect she experienced was a high temperature of 38C for one day.'


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I think showing up on capital hill means they were there  to talk to congress call
Me crazy lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Weren’t what


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Docs show up to capital hill to talk about the life saving drug, democrats not only ignore but allow big tech to shut them down


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Finally, the truth emerges. It's not that they were there to testify before Congress, it's that you, a dumbass Russian troll, _thinks_ they were, even though they weren't.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Called to testify.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Umm ok lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why was stoping it? They have important information


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How many times do you need to be told to learn how our government functions? Do that and it will answer your moronic questions.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry this is why I’m not a democrat, if someone has information I want to hear it.. this is why democrats can’t win elections.. you will learn one day


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You're crazy.  They aren't stupid enough to think they could just show up and be allowed to address Congress.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Like I said I’m not a democrat I don’t think like you .. if there is a life saving drug I want to let me district know


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



HCI has been discussed as a treatment before.  So there is no earthshaking news.  And no, they do not interrupt Congress just because a few people show up claiming to have some news.

HCI has been around since WWII (you know, the war that was ended by the Spanish Flu epidemic of 1918?).   It was explored as a treatment, and then put aside because of a lack of positive results and some serious side effects.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Can't win elections?  Since 1993 the dems have been in the White House 16 years, as opposed to 12 for the republicans.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2020)

How many patients experienced, for example, cardiac side effects? Post # 1,854's claim is contradicted by the rarity reported (retrospectively, thank goodness!) in the reports listed in post  #1,868 of this thread. In other words, #1,854's claim is refuted by experts in their field. What specific side effects would post # 1,854 like to talk about?


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry asshole. The Hydro Cl Sulfate version was patented in 1955.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Post #1,686: Iacoviello's report, specifically, cardiac side effects of hcq.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hydroxychloroquine treatment for COVID-19 is news. Unique news. Never happened before. duh


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Democrats have lost 1,000 sets under loser Obama take a hike


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who are you arguing with? If you can’t respond with a decent argument to what I’m saying go troll somewhere else just because you can’t win the argument do you want to change it to something I didn’t say.. take a hike


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He’s a little slow


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


^^^ just another idiot who was in a self-induced drunken coma during the 2018 elections.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


41 seats to 52, and 47 come on MAN! Lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Looks like you're still in a self-induced drunken coma. 

​


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You lost 1,000 seats under Obama loser.. When you have an incumbent in the White House you normally lose a lot more seats than 41.. that’s not good no Enthusiasm all the young black ethnic diverse young candidates are all Republican they’re all running right now in Texas and Florida and California in Massachusetts.. young and exciting!


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No need to be sorry, unless it is for calling me an asshole when you are wrong.

from:  The Nine Lives of Hydroxychloroquine | RheumNow
" By the 1940s, quinine, or rather its derivative chloroquine, was recognized for its anti-malarial properties and found use among troops fighting in the Pacific during WW-II. However, it was noted that this compound had significant toxicities. In 1945, a modification of this compound via hydroxylation led to the development of HCQ, which was found to be less toxic and remains in use, without change, to this day."


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Before you call me slow, you might want to check and see whether or not I am correct.

See the link in the post above.   Then you can apologize.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Ok commie


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



LMAO!!    

Just a little while ago you said " If you can’t respond with a decent argument to what I’m saying go troll somewhere else...", and now your only response is name calling?    

The term for that is "Hypocrisy".   Look it up and educate yourself.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


huh


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Cool story.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Typical idiocy.

Have you found any evidence that the 6 doctors were there to testify before Congress?     No?    What a surprise.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Well yes there is video of them on capital hill lol OPPS MIC DROP BAHAH


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


He already admitted he hallucinated that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

As always, you just dropped the mic on your own head again. 

They were on Capital Hill to stand in front of the Supreme Court building to give a press conference. Had nothing to do with Congress.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Ohhhh sure lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, they were on Capital Hill.    But giving a press conference on Capital Hill is not testifying before Congress.   So unless you have evidence they intended to testify before Congress, your argument is a lie.

Being on Capital Hill means nothing.   They were trying to look reputable.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck Russian troll ... that's the Supreme Court building, not the Capital building, behind them ....






... you would have known that if you were actually an American.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes that’s on capital hill lol omg epic mic drop


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Yes it is, so?

Can ya stop hitting yourself in the head with your mic??


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol I can’t your too funny hahaha poor guy


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The question was, "so?"

You can't even answer that, can ya, Russian troll.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you asking why the SC is in the background of their taking to the press on “Capitol hill” lol hahha are you? Hahah hahaha


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The "story" is all you.   Your argument is a lie.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, ya dumb shit. So what that they were on Capitol Hill? Can't you answer that?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


To get the attention of people that are in charge of large districts in America that have people dying. Lol HELLOOOOOO MCFLYYYY


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Great, so not to testify in Congress as you idiotically claimed. See now why you hit yourself in the head with your own mic?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well democrats ignored them .. like they do everything else, why they cant win elections


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Well democrats ignored them ..


Huh? What about Republicans?  You do know there are lots of them in Congress too, don'tcha?



Jitss617 said:


> .. like they do everything else, why they cant win elections



No matter how many times you repeat that, it will never be true. All you do is expose to the forum just how mentally retarded you are.



​


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Irrelevant.   You claimed they were there to testify before Congress.   And you know that was not true.  In other words, you lied.  Again.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Well democrats ignored them ..
> ...


Republicans believe them trump actually promoted them. Until democrats silenced them..


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well why else do you go to capital hill?? Lol mic drop


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Plenty of reasons.    Besides, going to Capital Hill does not mean you will be testifying before Congress.   I have searched and searched, and found no mention of these 6 doctors even trying to testify before Congress.

You just made that shit up and have spent page after page dancing to save face.    Sorry, but that ship has sailed.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You searched but ignore video Of them on capital hill?? lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So you are saying that a press conference on Capital Hill is the same as testifying before Congress?     I didn't think even you were THAT dumb.

But feel free to post any evidence that they acutually were going to testify before Congress.   I'll wait.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Then why didn't Congressional Republicans call them in to testify?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Git in line, I'm still waiting for that.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 11, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



 Trump  isn't the only one  saying it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


No idea what your talking about


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 republicans testify every day, it’s democrats that refuse to hear it


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That is not surprising.    But you claimed that these 6 doctors were there to testify before Congress.  They weren't.   You have offered a lot of excuses, but no actual evidence that they were there to testify before Congress.

Being on Capital Hill is not testifying before Congress.   It just meant that they were in the neighborhood.

You know how you love to rant at Unkotare that he doesn't live in Boston?   Same situation here.   Being near the Senate building does not mean they were there to testify before Congress.   And even they don't claim they were.  Just you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And people are on Capital Hill every day, but do not testify before Congress.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do they have information of life saving drugs!? Mic drop walks away with swag


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Who are you arguing with? There were there to offer testimony on a life saving drug, they were seen they were interviewed, they could have been called in under oath democrats refused.. says a lot in my eyes


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Do they?   

And your mic drop is a joke.   You made a claim.  And you have been called on it.   There is no evidence that these doctors were there to testify before Congress.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They held a press conference as a publicity stunt.  That was it.   There was never any plan to testify before Congress.

Hell, anyone could be called before Congress. But these doctors never were and no one ever intended for them to be called.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


They did testify out side the doors of congress,, are you on crack? Did you watch the video? Wake up boy. To many mic drops on your head haha haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Well that on the Conscience of Democrats in Congress not me.. they showed up democrats didn’t


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They held a press conference.  That is it.    They did NOT testify before Congress.   They were never going to testify before Congress.  Even they didn't claim they were going to testify before Congress.    So, you lied.   End of topic.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, that is not the point.   The point is that you lied when you said they were there to testify before Congress.   They weren't.   There was no plan to testify before Congress.   That was just you making shit up.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> They did NOT testify before Congress


Yes democrats don’t want to listen. 


WinterBorn said:


> They were never going to testify before Congress.





WinterBorn said:


> Even they didn't claim they were going to testify before Congress.


quote?

mic drop


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> No, that is not the point. The point is that you lied when you said they were there to testify before Congress.


They did testify in front of congress.. are you retarted? There is video of them on capital hill, do you know it’s on Capitol Hill the halls of Congress..  helllllllooooo mcflyyyy Lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's not what I asked. Why's you run away from my question, ya pussy.?


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, they don't.  That's why Don Jr's Twitter account was suspended. That's why their video was taken off of Twitter and Facebook. That's why their new website was shut down. Just because you're easily duped doesn't mean others are.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, they weren't there to testify for Congress.

You're a pathological liar.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > They did NOT testify before Congress
> ...


Name the Congressional Republican who called them in to testify...


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, that is not the point. The point is that you lied when you said they were there to testify before Congress.
> ...


You're lying again. They were not in front of Congress; they were in front of tbe Supreme Court building. 

You're a pathological liar.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Republicans don’t need to hear testimony on something they already knows works.. is your brain working today?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Look at you promoting fascism and communism tactics.. 1984 your fav movie? Haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


They did they shared the testimony to there district via social media


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Lol they were facing congress lol the back ground was the SC LOL hahahha hahah


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

So they didn't want these "experts" to testify in Congress either.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Nope, it's neither fascism nor communism. It's capitalism. It's private businesses calling the shots.

Dayum, are you ever ignorant.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


But not in front of the Congress. You lied again.

You're a pathological liar.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Two private businesses that call them selves the public square shutting down main stream American dialog is no capitalism its called controlling millions of ppls speech..  it’s quite concerning to liberals and conservatives


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They are congress lol what are you smoking ..


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, that is not the point. The point is that you lied when you said they were there to testify before Congress.
> ...



LMAO!!!

So now you are claiming that when you said they were there to testify in front of Congress, you meant that they were there to testify in front of the building that Congress works in??    LMAO!!    Oh that is rich!   You really will say anything rather than admit you were wrong or that you lied.

By the way, they didn't testify.  They gave a press conference.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


They gave testimony on the drug working .. democrats could have said ok come in swear on oath and say this.. but they won’t, because it saves lives and ppl dying makes trump look bad.. MANDATE HC! Now! Not masks


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



6 doctors, some of whom have very questionable backgrounds, do not mandate health policies for an entire nation.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


 But you listen to Dr. Fauci one doctor I prefer many  that actually work with patients
They are agreeing with dr. Fauci who said hydroxychloroquine works.









						Dr. Fauci APPROVED Hydroxychloroquine 15 Years Ago To Combat Coronaviruses; Trump Must Investigate!
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci, whose “expert” advice to President Trump has resulted in the complete shutdown of the greatest economic engine in world history, has know




					en-volve.com
				



Mic drop


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

Post #1,934 may help explain why Pubmed has scrambled the chronology of its abstracts recently: they are no longer in chronological order so one cannot track the history. Nevertheless, COVID-19 is a unique virus compared to other coronaviruses. It has to be.

The "Virology Journal" mentioned in that post is not a complete citation, though a suspicious citation. What volume? Also, Raoult did not use zinc in the original study. Zelenko did.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

As any reader can verify, a search at Pubmed 'hydroxychloroquine coronavirus' will retrieve 756 entries. The first, original entry (#756) is dated Jul 2020:









						Factors Associated With Death in Critically Ill Patients With Coronavirus Disease 2019 in the US - PubMed
					

This study identified demographic, clinical, and hospital-level risk factors that may be associated with death in critically ill patients with COVID-19 and can facilitate the identification of medications and supportive therapies to improve outcomes.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

Previously at Pubmed, the original entry would be just that: chronological.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

This is the URL as found:

snopes.com/fact-check/fauci-quote-hydroxychloroquine/


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

snopes URL will function if typed in the spacebar.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

Pubmed search 'hydroxychloroquine coronavirus' : apparently all 756 entries are for 2020, which is highly suspicious. Fauci wrote articles in Virology, though as yet only HIV articles.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

If you face DC from your home in Russia, you too will be facing our Congress.

You're a pathological liar.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, they shut nothing down beyond the limits of their own respective domain. Exactly how crazy are you?


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They weren't even on Capital building grounds.

You lie because you're a pathological liar.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not before Congress, they didn't.

You lie because you're a pathological liar.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That was only tested in monkeys like you, not in humans. And that was not for COVID-19.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

badger2 said:


> snopes URL will function if typed in the spacebar.


Is there a reason you don't post links?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

Try this link, Einstein:  Fauci could very well have known about hcq in 2005, because it was also being used against HIV-1 (see snake meat thread).


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Try this link, Einstein:  Fauci could very well have known about hcq in 2005, because it was also being used against HIV-1 (see snake meat thread).


LOL

You posted no link.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yea and democrats would still ignore facts that save lives


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 12, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Post # 1,721: What is the source of your claim that (all [italics]) the RCT's were negative? What's suspicious with that claim, taking the random Iacoviello study as an example, LI continues:
> 
> 'LI: ' "Exposure to a drug capable of inducing longer QT intervals does not always lead to delayed ventricular repolarization, and the onset of serious complications in patients whose QT interval has been acquired for a long time seems to be a rare occurrence." '
> 
> ...


I’d suggest you consider using the quote function for ease of communication.  

The major RCT here was ORCHID. Ended early due to lack of benefit. In the UK it was RECOVERY. Same story. SOLIDARITY is the international trial (little foggier on those details) that I think was also stopped.

The trials were negative.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Nevermind quote button. Where in this thread is link to these random controlled trials?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Aren’t you a white democrat?

*MOD EDIT - this post was warned for trolling.  Do not reply to it.*


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh hell, just tell him he is a white democrat.   You bothered with verifying before.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Pom


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They still reward you for number of posts, with no care for content?   Lots of "Huh" and "Cool Story" posts?

I don't see it listed when you click on Members.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Jealous?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Of an imaginary reward for posting of nonsense?    Not even a little bit.

*MOD EDIT - This post has been warned for participating in derailment. When the OP is derailing his own thread - please don't respond just report it.*


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



BTW, on the Members page the listing for "Most Messages" has the top 20 posters for the forum.

Your name is not on that list.   So unless they are hiding your "POM" award, it no longer exists.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Im just to good


----------



## Taz (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> 
> 
> Leftists got triggered after Trump retweeted the White Coat Summit, where an army of coronavirus experts declared that hydroxychloroquine works.
> ...


Why lopinavir and hydroxychloroquine do not work on COVID-19


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Even idiots are smarter than you. They can at least correctly spell a 2-letter word.

*MOD EDIT - This post has been warned for being a no-content flame.  When the OP is derailing his own thread - please don't respond just report it.*


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not even in the Top 20.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


That one is the biggest retard on the forum. He actually wants to be the POM. He's too stupid to realize that "honor" goes to the poster with the least amount of active life.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

Taz said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump motivated by army of doctors, triggers Left with tweet binge on hydroxychloroquine evidence
> ...


Who wrote that?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Under my name what does it say?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Off Topic.    If you want to talk about that start a new thread.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Stop trolling you been warned


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You mean your signature??    LOL!!    The thing that YOU wrote?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Your warnings are meaningless.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I didn’t put that there. Mods did.. and stick to the topic or you will be removed


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So the mods write your signature?    Funny, it says the same thing under my name.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yours isn’t the same ask fatty how she does it .. stick to the topic


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You were the one to post the comment "POM".    So you derailed the topic.  I just went with it.

If you are going to use a meaningless title in your answers, don't bitch when people call you on it.

But do go and report me if you like.  Always fun to see you whine to the mods.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm sticking to the topic you brought up.  You used it as a response.  So I discussed it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Pom is related to the topic .. Patients on medicine hydroxychloroquine


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Bullshit.    But then, coming from you that is no surprise.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Stick to the topic boy


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So you responded to:


WinterBorn said:


> Oh hell, just tell him he is a white democrat. You bothered with verifying before.


by posting "Patients on medicine hydroxychloroquine"?    So you'd rather look like an idiot that admit you claimed being Poster of the Month means something?   lol

Inventing abbreviations is laughable.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Calling you on your bullshit is always on topic, junior.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 13, 2020)

*Thread closed for mod review.*


----------



## Coyote (Aug 13, 2020)

*Thread will remained closed.  Started to clean it, then realized the last 3 or 4 pages are all off topic.  Too much to clean.  Posters have been warned for trolling and derailing.  The OP is held to a higher standard in maintaining his thread, and not trolling and derailing his own thread.  There is always the option of posting in the Badlands, and you can troll and derail all you want.*


----------

